# Vos répliques préférées dans les films



## clampin (27 Août 2004)

Salut,

   Quelle est pour vous les répliques dans les films ou série qui vous ont marqué .. 

   Pour moi c'est dans le "Père Noël est une ordure" que j'ai mes préférences... et particulièrement : 

_Pierre
   Une serpillière , c'est formidable Thérèse

   Thérèse
   Non Pierre , c'est un gilet !

   Pierre
   Ah ! Oui y a des trous plus grands pour les bras. je suis ravi ,
   Thérèse. Je me disais qu'il me manquait quelque chose pour descendre les poubelles. Je suis ravi , Thérèse.

_Voilà, à vous...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

« Sauf pour les dictateurs et les imbéciles, l'ordre n'est pas une fin en soi. », Michel Audiard, _Le Président_.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2004)

Quand on est entouré d'imbéciles, il est bon d'être un dictateur.

Sonnyboy.


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

" le monde se divise en 2 catégorie ;
ceux qui ont un pistolet chargé et ceux qui creusent.
Toi tu creuses"

le bon ,la brute et le truand


----------



## iMax (27 Août 2004)

Je propose un principe plus amusant: on donne une réplique et les autres doivent trouver d'où ça vient (film, acteur, etc..) (en était fairplay si possbile, donc, Google interdit  )

Bon, je commence:

_"C'est curieux, chez les marins, ce besoin de faire des phrases..." _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

D'une manière plus générale, une visite de ce site s'impose.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> _"C'est curieux, chez les marins, ce besoin de faire des phrases..." _



C'est Francis Blanche, dans « Les Tontons flingueurs ».


----------



## iMax (27 Août 2004)

A toi la main, doc


----------



## Grug2 (27 Août 2004)

"You know what the fellow said: In Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love--they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock."

Graham Greene/Orson Welles : the third man

rien de perso contre personne, juste un splendide dialogue !


----------



## Grug2 (27 Août 2004)

oups, j'avais pas vu le jeu :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> oups, j'avais pas vu le jeu :rose:



Pas grave.  Ça fait plaisir de te revoir, tiens, au passage...

« Je crois que, sans moi, ces messieurs goûteront mieux leur cognac... Et leurs rêves de gloire. »


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

il y a pas seulement que de la pomme


----------



## iMax (27 Août 2004)

Doc, je vois pas.... 

Mackie: les tontons flingueurs, encore  Et je suis pas sûr, mais ce doit être Blier qui parle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Doc, je vois pas....



Bah, un vieux souvenir... C'est Clark Gable, dans "Autant en emporte le vent".
La main à qui la veut.  Mais on peut aussi bien faire sans compliquer les choses, non ?


----------



## iMax (27 Août 2004)

D'acc, restons à un niveau pas trop difficile


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis pas sûr, mais ce doit être Blier qui parle



vous êtres le maillons faible, au revoir


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

j'l'ai pas voulu cette putain de guerre.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> j'l'ai pas voulu cette putain de guerre.



Tiens, Rambo... Non ?


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> j'l'ai pas voulu cette putain de guerre.



on a dit film, pas FPS


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a dit film, pas FPS



c'est quoi FPS??


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

first person shooting


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi FPS??



tu peu pas comprendre, humour de gamerz


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu peu pas comprendre, humour de gamerz



dans ce cas:

"tu es mort mais tu ne le sais pas encore"


----------



## Samus (27 Août 2004)

Un type :

- "toi, t'as la tete de quelqu'un qui vaut 2000 dollars...."

Un autre type :

- "oui, mais toi t'as pas la tete de celui qui les empechera..."



Alors ???


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas:
> 
> "tu es mort mais tu ne le sais pas encore"


ken le survivant 
c est po vraiment un film mais bon


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ken le survivant
> c est po vraiment un film mais bon



oui, mais bon...


"rejoins moi luke, du côté obscur de la force"

ou 

"je reviendrai"

ou

"aiguise le moi"


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

" If you ladies leave my island, if you survive
     recruit training ... you will be a weapon, you
     will be a minister of death, praying for war.
     But until that day you are pukes! You're the
     lowest form of life on Earth. You are not even
     human fucking beings!
     You are nothing but unorganized grabasstic pieces of amphibian shit!
     Because I am hard, you will not like me. But
     the moreyou hate me, the more you will
     learn. I am hard, but I am fair!  There is no
     racial bigotry here! I do not look down on
     niggers, kikes, wops or greasers. Here you
     are all equally worthless! And my orders are
     to weed out all non-hackers who do not pack
     the gear to serve in my beloved Corps! Do
     you maggots understand that? "

ca c est un peu plus dur


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ken le survivant
> c est po vraiment un film mais bon



le problème est la, il y a eu un film  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> " If you ladies leave my island, if you survive
> recruit training ... you will be a weapon, you
> will be a minister of death, praying for war.
> But until that day you are pukes! You're the
> ...



ful metal jacket


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

make my day


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le problème est la, il y a eu un film  :hein:  :mouais:


les oav sont pas consideres comme des films
mais le navet avec des vrais acteurs ne merite pas le qualificatif de "film"


----------



## molgow (27 Août 2004)

"chef, oui chef"


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> ful metal jacket


mon préféré


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> les oav sont pas consideres comme des films
> mais le navet avec des vrais acteurs ne merite pas le qualificatif de "film"



sisi, vrai film avec acteur en chair et en os  :affraid:


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> mon préféré



Toute l'oeuvre de Kubrick est fantastique.
sauf peut être le dernier que j'aime pas trop.


----------



## golf (27 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas seulement que de la pomme


Quel naturel Mackie


----------



## iMax (27 Août 2004)

Bon, une petite réplique facile:

_If I go to the turkish bath, I risque, mais alors I risque énormément... _


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sisi, vrai film avec acteur en chair et en os  :affraid:


je sais 
http://www.cinesnap.com/detail_film.php?num=33079
mais pour moi c est plus un navet qu un film


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, une petite réplique facile:
> 
> _If I go to the turkish bath, I risque, mais alors I risque énormément... _



la grande droudrouille


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

"Ecoute-moi bien mon petit José, tu baises les ménagères. Bien, tu dois avoir le cul qui brille ! Mais c'est pas ça qu'on appelle la classe."


----------



## Lio70 (27 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> "Ecoute-moi bien mon petit José, tu baises les ménagères. Bien, tu dois avoir le cul qui brille ! Mais c'est pas ça qu'on appelle la classe."


L'empire contre-attaque (scène remplacée au montage final).
A la fin du film, Vader coupe la main de Luke. Stupéfait, ce dernier lui répond ça. Puis George Lucas a trouvé que ce n'était pas assez sérieux comme réplique, alors il a retourné la scène et Luke dit simplement "Aaaahhh!".


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)




----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> L'empire contre-attaque (scène remplacée au montage final).
> A la fin du film, Vader coupe la main de Luke. Stupéfait, ce dernier lui répond ça. Puis George Lucas a trouvé que ce n'était pas assez sérieux comme réplique, alors il a retourné la scène et Luke dit simplement "Aaaahhh!".



   MDR


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

« - Vous n'allez pas nous déballer toutes vos cartes postales, non ?!... Le couplet sur Paris, voilà deux ans qu'on en croque ! Ça revient comme du choux ! Les p'tits bistrots pas chers, les gambilles du samedi, la Place du Tertre et le Zouave du Pont de l'Alma !... Et dans cinq minutes, y en a un qui va nous sortir un ticket d'métro ou des photos d'la Foire du Trône !... Non, pour moi, tout ça, c'est râpé !... Il n'y a plus de Paris !... Il y a le gros Paris , un point, c'est marre !
- Seriez-vous insensible à la nostalgie, Brigadier Dudu ?
- Non, mais j'aime pas penser à reculons ! J'laisse ça aux lopes et aux écrevisses ! »

C'est pas trop dur, Doc et Sonny doivent sûrement connaître...


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Doc et Sonny doivent sûrement connaître...



Rien à voir avec les lopes et les écrevisses bien entendu.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

un taxi pour tobrouk... z'ai bon...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

" I'm singing in the rain, just singing in the rain, What a glorious feeling,
  I'm happy again ,I'm laughing at cloud so dark up above,
   The sun in my heart and I'm ready for love,
   Let the stormy cloud chase everyone from the place,
   Come on with the rain, I 've a smile on my face,
   I'll walk down the lane with a happy refrain,
   And I&#8217;m singing, just singing in the rain..."

  ...  po dur,grand classique, mais z'adore...


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

on peut répondre "orange mécanique" sur ce coup là. 
Sinon c'est Gene Kelly dans singin' in the rain.


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

encore un p'tit Audiard: "si on mettait les cons en orbite, t'aurais pas fini de tourner"


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

Les toontons flingueurs


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

Nan, c'est un autre !


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

Relativement simple si on connais leur films



 -Tu a une brosse?

 --merci merci toi aussi.

 -tu as ete formidable cette nuit

 --Oui dans le tiroire de la comode

 :love:


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est un autre !


 Maaaiisss heeeuuu moi je croyais que cetais sa enfin pas grave.

 Je voi pas ce que c alors.


 Desolé pour mon riposte juste au dessus


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

ya pas d'mal


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous êtres le maillons faible, au revoir



    ("entre ici.. Jean Lefevre....")


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> encore un p'tit Audiard: "si on mettait les cons en orbite, t'aurais pas fini de tourner"



Les Barbouzes ?


Bon je propose ça :

"Vous êtes riche et vous voudriez etre aimé comme un pauvre. Et les pauvres on ne peut quand même pas tout leur prendre aux pauvres !"


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> encore un p'tit Audiard: "si on mettait les cons en orbite, t'aurais pas fini de tourner"


c'était "le Pacha"


----------



## Lio70 (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> make my day


Je crois que c'est dans le premier Dirty Harry, après le braquage de la banque, Eastwood s'approche d'un gangster baignant dans son sang et le défie de reprendre son fusil qui se trouve à quelques centimètres de sa main. C'est ça? Je me souviens de la réplique en français: "Fais-moi plaisir".


----------



## piro (28 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est dans le premier Dirty Harry, après le braquage de la banque, Eastwood s'approche d'un gangster baignant dans son sang et le défie de reprendre son fusil qui se trouve à quelques centimètres de sa main. C'est ça? Je me souviens de la réplique en français: "Fais-moi plaisir".


je crois plutot qu il s agit de la trilogie die hard ou piége de cristal


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

« - je vous préviens, Messieurs, que je suis arbitre fédéral !
- Vous êtes-t-y anglais ?
- Ben non !
- Pour moi, un arbitre qu'est pas anglais, c'est rien qu'un merdaillon en pantalon court qui joue avec un sifflet !... Allez vous rhabiller, jeune homme ! »

   

_Ça me fait toujours autant rire !! C'est con mais j'aime ça !! _ :rateau:  :style:


----------



## duracel (28 Août 2004)

-vous voulez un whisky?
-oui, juste un doigt.
-vous voulez pas un whisky d'abord?


----------



## ficelle (28 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> "Ecoute-moi bien mon petit José, tu baises les ménagères. Bien, tu dois avoir le cul qui brille ! Mais c'est pas ça qu'on appelle la classe."



la classe americaine... 



et "my friend and me would like to speak to the boss, mr john davis."


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

_"Denrée petit frêre... Miette petite s½ur"_

One in [ah faut deviner]

--

Sinon, on peut aussi citer 500 répliques de Le Grand Détournement 
Mais celle là, vous connaissez ?  

_- [...] tu sais à qui je vais faire signe ?
- Non je sais pas euh Babar ?
- Ça va pas ! Mais non pas Babar ! C'est un éléphant, et puis ça a pas le téléphone les éléphants, et en plus ça salope tout._


----------



## Ash (28 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> -vous voulez un whisky?
> -oui, juste un doigt.
> -vous voulez pas un whisky d'abord?


_La Cité de la peur_ des Nuls, Gérard Darmon parle à Chantal Lauby menacée dans le film par un _serial killer_, un quoi?


----------



## Piewhy (28 Août 2004)

L'amour laisse derrière lui une odeur de soufre, un peu comme quand on a pissé et que l'on sent ses doigts.

Rémi, qu'est ce que tu remarques en regardant ces immeubles ? Les briques ! C'est les briques rouges ! Et le rouge c'est la couleur du sang, c'est la couleur des indiens ! C'est la couleur de la violence ! Alors que le fléau de notre société est la violence, ils vont te foutre des briques rouges ! Mais le rouge c'est aussi la couleur du vin ! Et qui dit vin dit pot-de-vin ! Tout ça c'est magouilles et compagnie ! C'est politico-je-ne-sais-quoi !


----------



## ginette107 (28 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> L'amour laisse derrière lui une odeur de soufre, un peu comme quand on a pissé et que l'on sent ses doigts.
> 
> Rémi, qu'est ce que tu remarques en regardant ces immeubles ? Les briques ! C'est les briques rouges ! Et le rouge c'est la couleur du sang, c'est la couleur des indiens ! C'est la couleur de la violence ! Alors que le fléau de notre société est la violence, ils vont te foutre des briques rouges ! Mais le rouge c'est aussi la couleur du vin ! Et qui dit vin dit pot-de-vin ! Tout ça c'est magouilles et compagnie ! C'est politico-je-ne-sais-quoi !



Soit Le déclin de l'empire americain, soit les invasions barbares


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Rémi, qu'est ce que tu remarques en regardant ces immeubles ? Les briques ! C'est les briques rouges ! Et le rouge c'est la couleur du sang, c'est la couleur des indiens ! C'est la couleur de la violence ! Alors que le fléau de notre société est la violence, ils vont te foutre des briques rouges ! Mais le rouge c'est aussi la couleur du vin ! Et qui dit vin dit pot-de-vin ! Tout ça c'est magouilles et compagnie ! C'est politico-je-ne-sais-quoi !



"Rémi" <- ça c'est signé _C'est arrivé près de chez vous_  non ?


----------



## kefoo (28 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est dans le premier Dirty Harry, après le braquage de la banque, Eastwood s'approche d'un gangster baignant dans son sang et le défie de reprendre son fusil qui se trouve à quelques centimètres de sa main. C'est ça? Je me souviens de la réplique en français: "Fais-moi plaisir".



Je confirme c'est bien dans Dirty Harry!


----------



## Lio70 (28 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je crois plutot qu il s agit de la trilogie die hard ou piége de cristal


Il est fort possible que la réplique de Dirty Harry ait été reprise dans un des Die Hard mais je ne m'en souviens pas.


----------



## Piewhy (28 Août 2004)

Effectivement C'est bien notre bon vieux Namurois dans c'est arrivé près de chez vous....


----------



## Hurrican (28 Août 2004)

"Ben forcément, maintenant elle va marcher moins bien !"


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

-Et puis, combien de fois je te l'ai dit, combien de fois je te l'ai dit que les filles c'était toutes des emmerdements ? Mais combien de fois ? 
- Jamais. 
-- Vous me faites marrer... Mais si on peut plus se taper des gonzesses avec le pognon qu'on a, à quoi ça sert le pognon ?


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « - je vous préviens, Messieurs, que je suis arbitre fédéral !
> - Vous êtes-t-y anglais ?
> - Ben non !
> - Pour moi, un arbitre qu'est pas anglais, c'est rien qu'un merdaillon en pantalon court qui joue avec un sifflet !... Allez vous rhabiller, jeune homme ! »
> ...


   
audiard, les vieux de la vielle.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> -Et puis, combien de fois je te l'ai dit, combien de fois je te l'ai dit que les filles c'était toutes des emmerdements ? Mais combien de fois ?
> - Jamais.
> -- Vous me faites marrer... Mais si on peut plus se taper des gonzesses avec le pognon qu'on a, à quoi ça sert le pognon ?



L'Aventure c'est l'aventure ? (Lino, Aldo et ?) mais bon pas sur là ...


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> L'Aventure c'est l'aventure ? (Lino, Aldo et ?) mais bon pas sur là ...


 et charlot


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Vous êtes riche et vous voudriez etre aimé comme un pauvre. Et les pauvres on ne peut quand même pas tout leur prendre aux pauvres !"



J'ai l'impression d'avoir tapé un peu haut !?  :rateau:   

Bon allez... c'est Garance (Arletty) dans "Les enfants du Paradis"


----------



## duracel (28 Août 2004)

un super dur:

"BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRBRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF"


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> un super dur:
> 
> "BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRBRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF"


 la soupe aux choux ??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et charlot



     :rateau:  :rateau:     
Au top ten des meilleurs films de tous les temps... merci Grug

"No loconosco ???"
"Je vends une Mercedes rouge, 50 000 km...."
"Vive la Suisse libre"...
"J'gagne septente mille francs par mois...c'est bien hein ?... j'suis dans la terre ed'bête... agricul quoi..."
...
...
    

Il existe en DVD ?... il me le faut...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la soupe aux choux ??



La version germanique alors !...


----------



## duracel (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la soupe aux choux ??



main non, la soupe aux choux c'est; ProuuUUUUUuuuuut"

c'est quand l'étoile de la mort explose dans la guerre des étoiles.


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Août 2004)

Elle, devant sa comode, se préparant pour la nuit :

_- "Tu comprends rien aux femmes"_

Lui, lisant "Paris Turf"
_
- "J'ai déjà du mal à comprendre les chevaux"_


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Elle, devant sa comode, se préparant pour la nuit :
> 
> _- "Tu comprends rien aux femmes"_
> 
> ...


 Noiret à Régine dans "les ripoux" !


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Noiret à Régine dans "les ripoux" !



Bingo !


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> "Ben forcément, maintenant elle va marcher moins bien !"



Bourvil - Le corniaud :rateau:


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bourvil - Le corniaud :rateau:


en image


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

"C'est trop calme, j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça.
j'préfère quand c'est un peu trop plus moins calme."


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> "C'est trop calme, j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça.
> j'préfère quand c'est un peu trop plus moins calme."



Astérix et Obélix : Mission Cléopâtre.


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

"mmmh oui ooh oui, vas-y oui, han ! han ! HOOOO HAAAAAAA !" 
plusieurs réponses possibles 
(en fait j'ai déjà entendu cette réplique dans pas mal de films mais j'ai pas la mémoire des titres  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "mmmh oui ooh oui, vas-y oui, han ! han ! HOOOO HAAAAAAA !"



"Ça glisse au pays des merveilles" ?


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "mmmh oui ooh oui, vas-y oui, han ! han ! HOOOO HAAAAAAA !"
> plusieurs réponses possibles
> (en fait j'ai déjà entendu cette réplique dans pas mal de films mais j'ai pas la mémoire des titres  )


 c'est le probléme avec Audiard, c'est tellement culte qu'on oublie souvent le film au profit de la replique


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Août 2004)

_"Allez marvin, t'as bien un avis...."_ (j'adooooooore cette scène  :love


----------



## iSimon (28 Août 2004)

Et celle là ? d'où viens-t-elle ?
« Les vieux, faudrait les tuer dès la naissance. »
Sans cliquer sur le lien de ma signature...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

"le fil vert sur le bouton vert, le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge"     :rateau:

trop facile :love: ...


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "le fil vert sur le bouton vert, le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge"     :rateau:
> 
> trop facile :love: ...


"La septieme compagnie" je precise "on a retrouvé la septieme compagnie" NAAAAAAA



  aller un facile " il va fair tout noir"


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "le fil vert sur le bouton vert, le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge"     :rateau:
> 
> trop facile :love: ...



« On a retrouvé la 7e Cie » !!  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> "La septieme compagnie" je precise "on a retrouvé la septieme compagnie" NAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> aller un facile " il va fair tout noir"


 "RRRRRrrrrr"    :rateau: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> "La septieme compagnie" je precise "on a retrouvé la septieme compagnie" NAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> aller un facile " il va fair tout noir"


 - Réplique suivante: "ta gueule" :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> "my friend and me would like to speak to the boss, mr john davis."



"L'aventure c'est l'aventure", de Lelouch (Encore -  "smith et Wesson")

Et celle là?

"Mais oui mon fils, Dieu est Francais!"


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

Il nage bien l'chef...


----------



## al02 (29 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il nage bien l'chef...



Où est passée la 7ème Cie !
Chaudard vient de tomber à l'eau et fait un crawl olympique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2004)

Le "Mais oui mon fils" me fait toujours penser à la soeur cornette Clotilde conduisant la 2cv : France Rumilly  









Salut Sonny tu es fan de Jean Lefèvre ?   




Ps: al02 plus rapide


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

J'aime ce genre ouais, j'ai des joies simples...


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Mais oui mon fils, Dieu est Francais!"



Réponse : "La victoire en chantant" (J.J. Annaud).


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

J'vois pas pourquoi j'm'userais l'chibre !


----------



## mikoo (29 Août 2004)

Ma réplique préférée du moment :

"Ya pas d'heure pour les peignes!"  Isabelle Hupert dans "8 Femmes"


----------



## Grug2 (29 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'vois pas pourquoi j'm'userais l'chibre !


 pour le plaisir ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

Nan, les valseuses..... 

J'ai pas peur, je fais une autre tentative :

"No time enough mike, no time enough.."


----------



## ficelle (29 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "L'aventure c'est l'aventure", de Lelouch (Encore -  "smith et Wesson")



d'ailleurs, je me suis gourré, c'etait "my client and me..." 

"il n'y aura pas de violoniste dans cette tour,
c'est une tour interdite aux musiciens,
c'est une tour sans gammes et sans arpèges !
on ne veut pas devenir dingue avec ton archet qui va grincer 4 heures par jours sur 30 étages.
ça me scie les nerfs moi le violon, j'suis allergique"


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> "il n'y aura pas de violoniste dans cette tour,
> c'est une tour interdite aux musiciens,
> c'est une tour sans gammes et sans arpèges !
> on ne veut pas devenir dingue avec ton archet qui va grincer 4 heures par jours sur 30 étages.
> ça me scie les nerfs moi le violon, j'suis allergique"



« Buffet froid » non ?


----------



## ficelle (29 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « Buffet froid » non ?



tout a fait !  :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

Les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît


----------



## touba (29 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît



bah toujours les "tontons flingueurs" non ?

sinon j'aime bien cette réplique :

*jusqu'ici tout va bien*


----------



## ficelle (29 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah toujours les "tontons flingueurs" non ?
> 
> sinon j'aime bien cette réplique :
> 
> *jusqu'ici tout va bien*



la haine !

et...

"merci Simca ! "  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (30 Août 2004)

Euh, c'est du Lautner, non ?


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la haine !
> 
> et...
> 
> "merci Simca ! "  :rateau:


 les charlots ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les charlots ?



bien essayé, mais c'est pas ça


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2004)

"À genoux, escalope!"
Si quelqu'un sait d'où vient cette réplique (film français de série B des années 60-70, envoyez-moi un MP, merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

"prouuuut"
(La soupe au choux).

Oui, je sais...  :rose:  :sleep:  Je  ----->


----------



## Is Pegui (30 Août 2004)

Moi c "Au quatre coin d'Paris" Tontons Fligueurs
et  "la vie c comme une böîte de chocolat on c jamais sur quoi on va tomber" Forest Gump


----------



## theozdevil (30 Août 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Moi c "Au quatre coin d'Paris" Tontons Fligueurs
> et  "la vie c comme une böîte de chocolat on c jamais sur quoi on va tomber" Forest Gump


 "Mum always said live is like a boxe of chocolate, you never know what you 're gone to get"

 c mieux en English


----------



## theozdevil (30 Août 2004)

dans spaceball " Y a t il d'autre trou du cul a bord???"


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2004)

"Touches pas au Grisby salope !"
"Faut avouer, c'est une boisson d'homme"
"Y a pas que de la pomme, y aut'chose ..."
"De nos jours y a plus de bons fantassins"
"Mais il est fou ce type. Mais attention, les fous moi je les soignent. Je m'en vais lui faire une ordonnance. Et une sévère. Je discute plus, je dynamite. Aux quatre coins de Paris qu"on va le retrouver. Eparpillé. Façon puzzle."
etc ...
Audiard était vraiment un maitre.


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> "À genoux, escalope!"
> Si quelqu'un sait d'où vient cette réplique (film français de série B des années 60-70, envoyez-moi un MP, merci



raahhh j'ai le titre sur le bout de la langue 
C'est avec Pierre Richard wannabe réalisateur, qui est poussé à faire un porno par le producteur Jean Pierre Marielle (excellent) qui veut faire tourner sa ptite copine (Miou miou) dedans. Oh il doit aussi y avoir Henri Guybet  !

Voilà, j'ai retrouvé le titre: On aura tout vu


----------



## piro (31 Août 2004)

"Je pense de plus en plus sérieusement... à manger votre femme."

mon mechant favori


----------



## piro (31 Août 2004)

par le meme auteur
"J'ai été interrogé pas un employé du recensement. J'ai dégusté son foie avec des fèves au beurre, et un excellent chianti."


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2004)

Spéciale dédicace:

Let me explain something to you. Um, I am not "Mr. Lebowski". You're Mr. Lebowski. I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.


----------



## MrStone (31 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> par le meme auteur
> "J'ai été interrogé pas un employé du recensement. J'ai dégusté son foie avec des fèves au beurre, et un excellent chianti."



Gnarf, sacré Hannibal 

Une de mes préférées : 
"Pigeon, oiseau à la grise robe.
Dans l'enfer des villes,
à mon regard tu te dérobes.
Tu es vraiment le plus agile !"


----------



## Is Pegui (31 Août 2004)

Facile mais bon le film est sympa
"Prince des flames t'as la queue qui crame"


----------



## nato kino (31 Août 2004)

« Salauds de pauvres... »


----------



## MrStone (1 Septembre 2004)

"Vous vous rappelez ces affiches qui disaient 'Aujourd'hui c'est le premier jour du reste de votre vie' ? Et bien c'est vrai tous les jours, sauf un, le jour de votre mort."

*


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> "Vous vous rappelez ces affiches qui disaient 'Aujourd'hui c'est le premier jour du reste de votre vie' ? Et bien c'est vrai tous les jours, sauf un, le jour de votre mort."
> 
> *


Ca me rappelle une réflexion, mais ce n'est pas dans un film, de Pennac, dans _"La Fée Carabine_", je crois :

*"Pourquoi les exécutions ont lieu tôt, le matin?*

*Histoire de vous piquer une vie, plus un jour"*


----------



## Is Pegui (1 Septembre 2004)

Facile celle la 
"Yeah Baby Yeah!!!"


----------



## Is Pegui (1 Septembre 2004)

Encore plus facile
"Je suis ton pere"


----------



## MrStone (1 Septembre 2004)

Héhé  :love:

Par le même :
"- Tu fumes après l'amour, toi ?
- J'en sais rien baby, j'ai jamais regardé."


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2004)

It hurts. It hurts her. It shouldn't hurt. Her pussy should be Bubble-Yum by now. But when this cat fucks her, it hurts. It hurts like the first time. The pain is reminding a fuck machine what is was like to be a virgin.
Hence, "Like a Virgin."


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

Oh la salope, la salope ...
C'est passé hier


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2004)

Have you got a 27B/6?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oh la salope, la salope ...
> C'est passé hier


 Le truc de Chatilliez?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

Yes, "La vie est un long fleuve tranquille"
Grand réalisateur : Tatie Danielle, Le bonheur est dans le pré, Tanguy c'est de lui.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2004)

Allez encore un:

"Go ahead, make my day"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

"Dis lui qu'elle a les yeux qui sentent le cul !"


----------



## MrStone (1 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Allez encore un:
> 
> "Go ahead, make my day"



Forcément 

"I'm Doctor (biiip) and I'm aiming to take over the world"


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> "I'm Doctor (biiip) and I'm aiming to take over the world"


 biiip = evil?


----------



## nato kino (1 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Have you got a 27B/6?



Brazil :style:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Brazil :style:


 Yep!


----------



## MrStone (1 Septembre 2004)

"I know exactly what I think about all this, but I can never find words to put it in. Maybe if I get a little drunk I could dance it for you."


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> "I know exactly what I think about all this, but I can never find words to put it in. Maybe if I get a little drunk I could dance it for you."


 ? Barfly?


----------



## nato kino (1 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « Salauds de pauvres... »



Jean Gabin dans « la traversée de Paris »...
La prochaine fois je traduirai ça en anglais, vous trouverez sûrement plus vite.


----------



## MrStone (1 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ? Barfly?



Nope !
Et l'acteur qui dit ça n'est pas alcoolique 

2 indices : il est new-yorkais, le film est de 1992...


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2004)

Woody Allen ?
  Shadows and fog ?


----------



## iSimon (1 Septembre 2004)

Shadows and Fogs, je confirme


----------



## MrStone (2 Septembre 2004)

Ouééééé  gagné


----------



## piro (2 Septembre 2004)

"J'adore sentir l'odeur du napalm, le matin... L'odeur de la victoire.
Voter"

un surfeur americain au vietnam


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2004)

Trop facile ca  
Apocalypse Now


----------



## MrStone (2 Septembre 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> "Dis lui qu'elle a les yeux qui sentent le cul !"



La vérité si j'mens, of courseuh !

ma préférée, dans le même style bien gras :
"Allô ? Je suis un copain de Dove... Il m?a dit que t?aurais rien contre un petit 5 à 7 avec un mec super bien monté, ça tombe bien, j?suis un gros gros chaud de la b**e. Tu sais quoi, je vais te casser tes petites pattes arrière et puis je vais te faire bouffer ton polochon."
:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## spyan (2 Septembre 2004)

Bond... James Bond


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> La vérité si j'mens, of courseuh !
> 
> ma préférée, dans le même style bien gras :
> "Allô ? Je suis un copain de Dove... Il m?a dit que t?aurais rien contre un petit 5 à 7 avec un mec super bien monté, ça tombe bien, j?suis un gros gros chaud de la b**e. Tu sais quoi, je vais te casser tes petites pattes arrière et puis je vais te faire bouffer ton polochon."
> :rateau: :rateau:



Bravo. Effectivement la tienne est pas mal.

Un incontournable.
"Je ne sais pas ce qui me retient de te mettre mon poing sur la gueule"
"La peur sans doute"
"Ouais, ca doit être ça"

Jean Claude Dusse de Paris.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Une peut être un peu moins connue :
"Eh toi le nain, t'hésite entre t'acheter une juppe et te laisser pousser les jambes !"

Un indice, le titre du film à un petit côté "biblique", mais vraiment tout petit.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Septembre 2004)

«_Crucifixion ? gooood
Straight ahead, first on the left, one cross each._»


----------



## MrStone (2 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> «_Crucifixion ? gooood
> Straight ahead, first on the left, one cross each._»



La vie de Bryan ?


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> let...
> 
> "merci Simca ! "  :rateau:



vachement dur, alors...
c'etait  le grand Charles Denner, dans Le voyou, un film de lelouch de 1971 

il y en a une grande qui me revient :

"les cons sont particulierement cons, cette année !
il doit y avoir des millesimes... c'est comme pour le vin !"

et ce n'est pas du Lautner, même si l'inspiration est là


----------



## MrStone (2 Septembre 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Une peut être un peu moins connue :
> "Eh toi le nain, t'hésite entre t'acheter une juppe et te laisser pousser les jambes !"
> 
> Un indice, le titre du film à un petit côté "biblique", mais vraiment tout petit.



Les démons de Jésus  :style:


Tiens, ça me fait penser à un excellentissime film avec aussi Bouchitey...

"Sors et commence à te battre, j'arrive !"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> La vie de Bryan ?



ne serait ce pas plutôt "La vie de BLyan" ...   

Film culte... ("Ni"... autre film culte   ...)


----------



## cassiopé (2 Septembre 2004)

C'est Francis Blanche dans les" Tontons Flingueurs" où on trouve aussi " les cons, ça ose tout. C'est à ça qu'on les reconnait"


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2004)

cassiopé a dit:
			
		

> C'est Francis Blanche dans les" Tontons Flingueurs" où on trouve aussi " les cons, ça ose tout. C'est à ça qu'on les reconnait"



si tu dis ça pour moi, c'est raté... c'est beaucoup plus reçent


----------



## MrStone (2 Septembre 2004)

C'est pas le diner de cons, quand même ???


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vachement dur, alors...
> c'etait  le grand Charles Denner, dans Le voyou, un film de lelouch de 1971
> 
> il y en a une grande qui me revient :
> ...


 Au hasard, "Le coeur des hommes" (je sens que c'est autre chose, mais bon)


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2004)

allé, un indice : mr cinema


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> La vie de Bryan ?


 En effet


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2004)

C'est agaçant : il est passé à la télé en août, ce film.
Si j'en crois l'indice, c'est de ou avec Tchernia. Comme j'ai
vu le viager cet été, je réponds (deuxième chance) "Le Viager".
Mais je ne vois pas bien où dans le film.


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vachement dur, alors...
> c'etait  le grand Charles Denner, dans Le voyou, un film de lelouch de 1971
> 
> il y en a une grande qui me revient :
> ...


 C'est pas dans "La gueule de l'autre" ?


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2004)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est agaçant : il est passé à la télé en août, ce film.
> Si j'en crois l'indice, c'est de ou avec Tchernia. Comme j'ai
> vu le viager cet été, je réponds (deuxième chance) "Le Viager".
> Mais je ne vois pas bien où dans le film.



c'est effectivement dans un film de tchernia, et il est passé cet été...

mais ce n'est ni le viager, ni les gaspards, rest pas beaucoup de possibilités


----------



## MrStone (2 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> En effet



Héhé 


J'aimais aussi beacoup le passage du "We arrrrrrr the knights wo say NI"...   
:love: :love:


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est effectivement dans un film de tchernia, et il est passé cet été...
> 
> mais ce n'est ni le viager, ni les gaspards, rest pas beaucoup de possibilités


 P't'et' que j'ai trouvé : avant le Viager il y avait le teaser pour la
 Gueule de l'autre. Ça doit être dans celui-là (et je me rends compte
 que quelqu'un m'a devancé, f**ck)


----------



## theozdevil (2 Septembre 2004)

"Restez groupir, RESTER GROUPIR"

:rateau::love:


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2004)

ça, c'est "on a retrouvé la 7ème compagnie", non ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

"I scream, you Scream, we *all**scream for an Ice cream ..."



*oups j'avais oublié ça !  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> "I scream, you Scream, we *all* scream for an Ice cream ..."


  Roberto Begnini, dans "Down by law" de Jim Jarmush ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Roberto Begnini, dans "Down by law" de Jim Jarmush ! :love:



Yessss !!    

PS : je crois que je peux dire que c'est la seule réplique _in english_ dont je me souviens !!    
c'est peut-être à cause de son accent à Roberto !  :love:


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Yessss !!
> 
> PS : je crois que je peux dire que c'est la seule réplique _in english_ dont je me souviens !!
> c'est peut-être à cause de son accent à Roberto !  :love:


 Ma, si !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2004)

"De toutes façons les riches c'est fait pour être très riche et les pauvres, c'est fait pour être très pauvre"


----------



## MrStone (2 Septembre 2004)

:love: La folie des grandeurs :love:


"Avec le canon d'un flingue entre les dents, on ne prononce que les voyelles"
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2004)

"- Vous prendrez bien un whisky?
- Juste un doigt
- Oui, mais avant, vous ne voulez pas un whisky?"


----------



## poildep (2 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> "- Vous prendrez bien un whisky?
> - Juste un doigt
> - Oui, mais avant, vous ne voulez pas un whisky?"


 la Cité de la Peur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Atmosphère, atmosphère, j'ai une gueule d'atmosphère, moi?

d'Arletty, "Hotel du Nord"
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Ah! Tu me fends le coeur!

Marcel Pagnol, Marius.

Avec l'accent, 'tain si j'adore! :love:


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> "I scream, you Scream, we *all**scream for an Ice cream ..."
> 
> 
> 
> *oups j'avais oublié ça !  :rose:



 :love: 

dans celui-ci, je prefere "my mother, a very strange mother"


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2004)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> P't'et' que j'ai trouvé : avant le Viager il y avait le teaser pour la
> Gueule de l'autre. Ça doit être dans celui-là (et je me rends compte
> que quelqu'un m'a devancé, f**ck)



c'etait guy marchand...
dans "bonjour l'angoisse"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Roberto Begnini, dans "Down by law" de Jim Jarmush ! :love:



Avec l'immense Tom Waits si je me souviens bien (oula ça date pas d'hier) d'ailleurs, il me semble que ce (premier) film de Jarmush a été financé en partie par Apple (subvention, prix ou "concours"... quelque chose comme ça)... qui peu confirmer ?


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> "I scream, you Scream, we *all *scream for an Ice cream ..."


 C'est peut-être une vieille rengaine anglaise car c'est aussi un gag
 de Krazy Kat le vieux comix américain (un bijou).


----------



## drs (2 Septembre 2004)

salut

la mienne c'est dans Bodyguard:

la mere de fletcher, voyant que son fils est sur une barque sur le lac:
"vous savez, je crois que fletcher ne sait pas bien nager"

Réponse:
"bah il a qu'à rester sur le bateau"


----------



## piro (3 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :love: La folie des grandeurs :love:
> 
> 
> "Avec le canon d'un flingue entre les dents, on ne prononce que les voyelles"
> :love:



fight club ?


----------



## MrStone (3 Septembre 2004)

Gagné !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

"qu'est-ce qu'on peut dire d'une fille de cet âge qui vient de mourrir? Qu'elle aimait Bach, les Beatles... et moi..."


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'immense Tom Waits si je me souviens bien


 Absolument, avec le non moins excellent  John Lurie qui a écrit la bande originale du film.




			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que ce (premier) film de Jarmush


 Non ca n'est pas son premier film. Il y'avait eu notement l'excellent Stranger than paradise avant. 



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> a été financé en partie par Apple (subvention, prix ou "concours"... quelque chose comme ça)... qui peu confirmer ?


 A priori non. Ou alors par l'intermédiare d'une filiale...

 C'est un de mes films préférés (avec Brazil)


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

Une en Anglais pour Nato 

"You said it man. Nobody fucks with the Jesus."


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

"don't you never, ever call me stupid"


----------



## morden (3 Septembre 2004)

@ jpmiss : ça sent "the big lebowski" nan ?  "jesus" avec sa combi mauve qui leche la boule de bowling avant de lancer  enorme john turturo 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

morden a dit:
			
		

> @ jpmiss : ça sent "the big lebowski" nan ?  "jesus" avec sa combi mauve qui leche la boule de bowling avant de lancer  enorme john turturo
> 
> A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


 Bingo!  

 Spéciale dédicace a notre zebig


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> "don't you never, ever call me stupid"



De Niro dans Jackie Brown ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> De Niro dans Jackie Brown ?


non  

euh, j'ai une question: pourquoi le forum s'affiche aux couleurs d'iPodGénération au lieu de Macgé?


----------



## nato kino (3 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une en Anglais pour Nato
> 
> "You said it man. Nobody fucks with the Jesus."



Me voilà bien embêté...   

J'ai deux noms qui me viennent en tête, « 21 grammes » et « Pulp fiction » mais je pense pas que ça soit ça. Pourtant ça me dit quelque chose...  :rose:  :sick:  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (3 Septembre 2004)

morden a dit:
			
		

> @ jpmiss : ça sent "the big lebowski" nan ?  "jesus" avec sa combi mauve qui leche la boule de bowling avant de lancer  enorme john turturo
> 
> A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!



Ben valà, je savais bien que je me plantais !!  :rateau:  :hein:    

_Pardon Dude... _  :rateau:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## nato kino (3 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> euh, j'ai une question: pourquoi le forum s'affiche aux couleurs d'iPodGénération au lieu de Macgé?



C'est quoi ces couleurs ? Moi j'ai toujours les mêmes.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> "don't you never, ever call me stupid"



Un poisson nommé Wanda ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ces couleurs ? Moi j'ai toujours les mêmes.


Menu deroulant tout en bas de page a gauche.

PS: pour le concombre: je crois que tu as tappé dans le mille


----------



## Hamster de combat (3 Septembre 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Facile mais bon le film est sympa
> "Prince des flames t'as la queue qui crame"


 L'âge de glace


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Un poisson nommé Wanda ?


yessss


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2004)

* "Tu le sens mon gros chibre turgescent sale chienne toujours prête à bouffer du foutre ???" *


Vous l'avez déjà fait la blague pourrie ou j'arrive au bon moment ?


----------



## Marcant (3 Septembre 2004)

Le top des répliques se trouvent dans les films avec Arnold Schwarzenegger...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Le top des répliques se trouvent dans les films avec Arnold Schwarzenegger...



I'"ll be back


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Septembre 2004)

"Mon colonel. Ca va être difficile de les encercler..."


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> _"Allez marvin, t'as bien un avis...."_ (j'adooooooore cette scène  :love: )


Personne ?
Allez, c'est vincent et son acolyte qui sont dans une bagnole à discuter miracles, Vincent se retourne...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> * "Tu le sens mon gros chibre turgescent sale chienne toujours prête à bouffer du foutre ???" *
> 
> 
> Vous l'avez déjà fait la blague pourrie ou j'arrive au bon moment ?


 Déjà faite :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2004)

Arf zut....  :hein: 

Mais bon j'étais plus vulgaire et plus trash quand même, ça va, je me maintiens bien donc, le bon goût c'est toujours mon affaire :style:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Personne ?
> Allez, c'est vincent et son acolyte qui sont dans une bagnole à discuter miracles, Vincent se retourne...


  Yes! Pulp Fiction of course   

 D'aillieur j'attend toujours la réponse a:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> It hurts. It hurts her. It shouldn't hurt. Her pussy should be Bubble-Yum by now. But when this cat fucks her, it hurts. It hurts like the first time. The pain is reminding a fuck machine what is was like to be a virgin.
> Hence, "Like a Virgin."


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."

:love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."
> 
> :love: :love:



Apocaypse Now


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

Nan
Essaye encore


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

Quel con :rose:
Blade Runner


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2004)

Starship troopers ?


Je voulais dire Blade Runner en fait....  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Quel con :rose:
> Blade Runner


 Bah vi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

* " Ôtez donc votre pétard osseux de mon soleil ! "* 

 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

working girl


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> working girl



Félicitation Fabien!


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> It hurts. It hurts her. It shouldn't hurt. Her pussy should be Bubble-Yum by now. But when this cat fucks her, it hurts. It hurts like the first time. The pain is reminding a fuck machine what is was like to be a virgin.
> Hence, "Like a Virgin."


 Réservoir Dogs, l'explication de "Like a virgin" de Madonna !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

U're right man!


----------



## touba (3 Septembre 2004)

*blouglou blouglou blouglou blouglou !!!*

c'est de quel film ça ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

The big Lebowsky ou Le Grand Bleu


----------



## touba (3 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> The big Lebowsky ou Le Grand Bleu



ça aurait pu...   
mais non...   

c'est *Villeret * dans *La soupe aux choux*

mais j'ai p'tet mal retranscris le bouglou bouglou


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> *blouglou blouglou blouglou blouglou !!!*
> 
> c'est de quel film ça ???



Dans: "Les Aventures de Touba à la pêche aux oursins"


----------



## touba (3 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Dans: "Les Aventures de Touba à la pêche aux oursins"



tu crois pas si bien dire macloba : la première fois que j'ai mis le pied dans l'océan en Afrique je l'ai posé sur un oursin !!!    :casse:  :modo:  :hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2004)

Et la deuxième ?


----------



## piro (3 Septembre 2004)

"-Nom de Zeus !
-Je sais, c'est pas le pied !"


----------



## touba (4 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et la deuxième ?



la deuxième fois c'était le pied !!!


----------



## FabFil (4 Septembre 2004)

Tu sais la différence entre toi et moi ?
Sur moi, c'est la classe !!!

Will Smith à Tommy Lee Jones dans MIB


----------



## iDan (4 Septembre 2004)

J'peux jouer ?!?


- La retraite, faut la prendre jeune...
- Faut surtout la prendre vivant !


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2004)

iDan a dit:
			
		

> J'peux jouer ?!?



Nan, va faire tes devoirs


----------



## iDan (4 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Nan, va faire tes devoirs


 
Justement, je les ai fini (bah mon devoir de cet aprèm, c'était de poser un placard)


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2004)

iDan a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je les ai fini (bah mon devoir de cet aprèm, c'était de poser un placard)



T'es sûr de toi ? Parce que, normalement, un placard, ça se situe dans un enfoncement. Ça fait partie des murs en sorte


----------



## iDan (4 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr de toi ? Parce que, normalement, un placard, ça se situe dans un enfoncement. Ça fait partie des murs en sorte


Ouh le vilain drosophilophile que voilà  
Je voulais dire, un aménagement de placard

Bon alors on sèche sur :

- la retraite, faut la prendre jeune
- faut surtout la prendre vivant !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

iDan a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on sèche sur :
> 
> - la retraite, faut la prendre jeune
> - faut surtout la prendre vivant !



 :hein: heuuu, Amok parlant avec Zebig ?   

 :affraid: et meer.... je me suis trompé de sujet ...  :sick:  :rose:


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2004)

J'en ai une super dure :

"...téléphone maison..."


----------



## borghy (5 Septembre 2004)

Je sais pas si vous l'avez déja mise celle là...



_Fuck me? Fuck you! Fuck you and this whole city and everyone in it. Fuck the panhandlers, grubbing for money, and smiling at me behind my back. Fuck the squeegee men dirtying up the clean windshield of my car. Get a fucking job! Fuck the Sikhs and the Pakistanis bombing down the avenues in decrepit cabs, curry steaming out their pores, stinking up my day. Terrorists in fucking training. SLOW THE FUCK DOWN! Fuck the Chelsea boys with their waxed chests and pumped up biceps. Going down on each other in my parks and on my piers, jingling their dicks on my Channel 35. Fuck the Korean grocers with their pyramids of overpriced fruit and their tulips and roses wrapped in plastic. Ten years in the country, still no speaky English? Fuck the Russians in Brighton Beach. Mobster thugs sitting in cafés, sipping tea in little glasses, sugar cubes between their teeth. Wheelin' and dealin' and schemin'. Go back where you fucking came from! Fuck the black-hatted Hasidim, strolling up and down 47th street in their dirty gabardine with their dandruff. Selling South African apartheid diamonds! Fuck the Wall Street brokers. Self-styled masters of the universe. Michael Douglas, Gordon Gecko wannabe mother fuckers, figuring out new ways to rob hard working people blind. Send those Enron assholes to jail for FUCKING LIFE! You think Bush and Cheney didn't know about that shit? Give me a fucking break! Tyco! Worldcom! Fuck the Puerto Ricans. 20 to a car, swelling up the welfare rolls, worst fuckin' parade in the city. And don't even get me started on the Dom-in-i-cans, 'cause they make the Puerto Ricans look good. Fuck the Bensonhurst Italians with their pomaded hair, their nylon warm-up suits, their St. Anthony medallions, swinging their, Jason Giambi, Louisville slugger, baseball bats, trying to audition for the Sopranos. Fuck the Upper East Side wives with their Hermes scarves and their fifty-dollar Balducci artichokes. Overfed faces getting pulled and lifted and stretched, all taut and shiny. You're not fooling anybody, sweetheart! Fuck the uptown brothers. They never pass the ball, they don't want to play defense, they take fives steps on every lay-up to the hoop. And then they want to turn around and blame everything on the white man. Slavery ended one hundred and thirty seven years ago. Move the fuck on! Fuck the corrupt cops with their anus violating plungers and their 41 shots, standing behind a blue wall of silence. You betray our trust! Fuck the priests who put their hands down some innocent child's pants. Fuck the church that protects them, delivering us into evil. And while you're at it, fuck JC! He got off easy! A day on the cross, a weekend in hell, and all the hallelujahs of the legioned angels for eternity! Try seven years in fuckin' Otisville, J! Fuck Osama Bin Laden, Al Qaeda, and backward-ass, cave-dwelling, fundamentalist assholes everywhere. On the names of innocent thousands murdered, I pray you spend the rest of eternity with your seventy-two whores roasting in a jet-fueled fire in hell. You towel headed camel jockeys can kiss my royal Irish ass! _ 


facile


----------



## poildep (5 Septembre 2004)

vu la taille, si on l'avait déjà mise tu l'aurais sans doute vue


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2004)

c'est la 25eme heure avec le grand Edward Norton !!!!


----------



## poildep (5 Septembre 2004)

"What do you mean? An African or European swallow?"


----------



## iDan (5 Septembre 2004)

iDan a dit:
			
		

> Ouh le vilain drosophilophile que voilà
> Je voulais dire, un aménagement de placard
> 
> Bon alors on sèche sur :
> ...


C'est donc extrait d'un dialogue entre Gabin et ??? (j'ai oublié) dans "les barbouses", un film avec les dialogues de qui-vous-savez :love:


----------



## borghy (5 Septembre 2004)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est la 25eme heure avec le grand Edward Norton !!!!


bravo   

grand film , et grand moment.


----------



## steinway (5 Septembre 2004)

Gérard Darmon : vous aimez Mozart ?
Chantal Lauby : oh oui, c est lequel ?
Gérard Darmon : le... dernier

"la cite de la peur"


----------



## borghy (5 Septembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Gérard Darmon : vous aimez Mozart ?
> Chantal Lauby : oh oui, c est lequel ?
> Gérard Darmon : le... dernier
> 
> "la cite de la peur"


rien , j'ai rien dis


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2004)

iDan a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc extrait d'un dialogue entre Gabin et ??? (j'ai oublié) dans "les barbouses", un film avec les dialogues de qui-vous-savez :love:



Gabin ne joue pas dans « Les barbouzes »...  :mouais:  :rateau:   
C'est un dialogue entre Robert Dalban et André Weber. :style:


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "What do you mean? An African or European swallow?"


 Sacré Graal des Monty Python - Les questions pour le passage du pont...    :love:


----------



## poildep (5 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sacré Graal des Monty Python - Les questions pour le passage du pont...    :love:


toi aussi t'aimes bien, hein, quand c'est con !    :love:


----------



## clampin (5 Septembre 2004)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une super dure :
> 
> "...téléphone maison..."



Euh... rencontre du 3ème type ? ah non... E.T bien sur


----------



## clampin (5 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi t'aimes bien, hein, quand c'est con !    :love:




Moi ce que j''adore voir, c'est la vie de Brian... le moment ou il se met a chanter sur sa croix !!! un pur moment de bonheur pour moi !!!


----------



## poildep (5 Septembre 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j''adore voir, c'est la vie de Brian... le moment ou il se met a chanter sur sa croix !!! un pur moment de bonheur pour moi !!!


*always look on the bright side of life !* :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *always look on the bright side of life !* :love:


 J'adooore !!!    :love:


----------



## caelle (5 Septembre 2004)

allez, plus de trois ans que je vous lis, sans jamais m'être inscrite. Alors ce coup-ci, ça y est, me voici.
voici en vrac trois répliques de films que j'aime bien.

"Je parle à moi-même parce que je m'estime"

"- what do you like in the desert?
- it's clean."

"tu vois tout en noir, Ariel, tu vois tout en noir."

A vous de jouer


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2004)

caelle a dit:
			
		

> allez, plus de trois ans que je vous lis, sans jamais m'être inscrite. Alors ce coup-ci, ça y est, me voici.
> voici en vrac trois répliques de films que j'aime bien.
> 
> "Je parle à moi-même parce que je m'estime"
> ...


 Salut ! 
 Bienvenue sur MacG ! 



 Euhhh.... là je cale !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

Euh... plus d'indices sivouplé


----------



## caelle (5 Septembre 2004)

le premier est un fim français réalisé par Jean Renoir
le deuxième est un film très international de David Lean
et le troisième est un film français mais aussi très international d'Eric Rochant.

Bon, j'ajoute un super fado pour compenser:
" - Des planeurs!
 - y a pas d'hélice hélas.
- c'est là qu'est l'os."


----------



## clampin (5 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *always look on the bright side of life !* :love:



Merci merci, et merci


----------



## poildep (5 Septembre 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci, et merci


 c'est un plaisir !


----------



## clampin (5 Septembre 2004)

Je sens que je vais metre les sifflements qu'il y a dans la chanson au démarrage de mon os x...


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2004)

caelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ajoute un super fado pour compenser:
> " - Des planeurs!
> - y a pas d'hélice hélas.
> - c'est là qu'est l'os."


 La Grande Vadrouille !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *always look on the bright side of life !* :love:



   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  

MERCI....


----------



## Riggs (6 Septembre 2004)

J'en ai une petit pour vous:
"Toujours par deux ils vont, ni plus, ni moins. Le Maître et son apprenti.
-Mais lequel des deux est mort? Le Maître ou l'apprenti?"


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2004)

Riggs a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une petit pour vous:
> "Toujours par deux ils vont, ni plus, ni moins. Le Maître et son apprenti.
> -Mais lequel des deux est mort? Le Maître ou l'apprenti?"


 Starwars, la Menace Fantôme. 
 A propos des Siths.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

"Bon, votre violon il fait de la flute ? ben ca ira très bien..vous me ferez un arrangement de tout ça pour ce soir ... Pour ce soir ??? mais ya au moins 30 musiciens !!!! ben vous me l'ferais pour deux ca ira plu vite...!!!"


----------



## borghy (6 Septembre 2004)

YipikAïé motherfucker

(pas sur de l'ortographe)


----------



## caelle (6 Septembre 2004)

borghy a dit:
			
		

> YipikAïé motherfucker
> 
> (pas sur de l'ortographe)


c'est "Die hard"


pour les miens, les réponses sont vu que personne n'a l'air de trouver:
le premier "le crime de monsieur Lange" de J. Renoir
le deuxième "Lawrence d'Arabie" de David Lean
et le troisième "Les patriotes" d'Eric Rochant


----------



## Riggs (6 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Starwars, la Menace Fantôme.
> A propos des Siths.



Très bien joué, et y'a aucune erreur sur l'épisode en plus!


----------



## Riggs (6 Septembre 2004)

en voici une nouvelle:

" Mais pourquoi tu me fuis alors?
-Tu tiens vraiment à le savoir?! C'est tout simplement parceque je ne réponds plus de rien quand je suis avec toi!
-... "


----------



## ricchy (6 Septembre 2004)

Monsieur Ouille, pas avec votre poncho, venez chercher une serpillière.
sons


----------



## xchaps (6 Septembre 2004)

J'ai connu une polonaise qu'en buvait au petit déjeuner
Les tonton flingueurs


----------



## Hurrican (6 Septembre 2004)

"je critique pas le coté farce, mais question fairplay, y aurait p'tet quelque chose à redire ..."


----------



## hegemonikon (6 Septembre 2004)

- Elles vont se déshabiller ?
- Evidemment !
- Merveilleux le cinéma: on voit des femmes elles ont des robes; elles font du cinéma, crack ! On voit leur cul...


----------



## Psygod (7 Septembre 2004)

- "Monsieur le Commissaire, je vous présente l'assassin de ma femme"
- "Enchanté"


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2004)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> - "Monsieur le Commissaire, je vous présente l'assassin de ma femme"
> - "Enchanté"


 Buffet froid ?


----------



## Psygod (7 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Buffet froid ?



Yes ...


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2004)

"Je suis venu pour poser sur le monde un regard sans haine"


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis venu pour poser sur le monde un regard sans haine"


heu... Gandhi ?


----------



## piro (8 Septembre 2004)

mon film favori
"-Quelles sont vos qualifications ?
-Ah oui, euh, j'ai fait lettres, diplômé d'Havard. Et après, euh, j'ai beaucoup voyagé, j'ai traversé la grande peste noire et ça m'a bien éclaté. J'ai vu l'Exorciste 2747 fois, à chaque fois j'me marre comme un bossu, qu'est-ce qu'il est chouette ce film, nom de dieu ! Sans oublier que vous parlez à un type qui est complètement mort, alors ça vous va ? J'ai les qualifications ?"


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

"et arrête de faire de la boxe, on va croire que je te bat."


----------



## MrStone (8 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> mon film favori
> "-Quelles sont vos qualifications ?
> -Ah oui, euh, j'ai fait lettres, diplômé d'Havard. Et après, euh, j'ai beaucoup voyagé, j'ai traversé la grande peste noire et ça m'a bien éclaté. J'ai vu l'Exorciste 2747 fois, à chaque fois j'me marre comme un bossu, qu'est-ce qu'il est chouette ce film, nom de dieu ! Sans oublier que vous parlez à un type qui est complètement mort, alors ça vous va ? J'ai les qualifications ?"




Beetlejuice, of course :[
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## piro (8 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> "et arrête de faire de la boxe, on va croire que je te bat."


le dernier film avec alain chabat "Ils se marièrent et eurent beaucoup d'enfants"


----------



## piro (8 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Beetlejuice, of course :[
> :love: :love: :love:



exact 
michael keaton en beetlejuice est excellent 
et winona rider en gothique mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2004)

"Ton vin il est bon, y s'boit comme une p'tite bière"


----------



## ficelle (8 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> "Ton vin il est bon, y s'boit comme une p'tite bière"



mes meilleurs copains.... il n'y a pas mort d'hommes


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2004)

- c'est qui celle là?
- Cendrillon
- Ouais ben ta Cendrillon elle a un pétard comme ça dans son sac
- c'est sa baguette magique


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> - c'est qui celle là?
> - Cendrillon
> - Ouais ben ta Cendrillon elle a un pétard comme ça dans son sac
> - c'est sa baguette magique


 Killing Zoe?


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

nikita ?


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> le dernier film avec alain chabat "Ils se marièrent et eurent beaucoup d'enfants"


 
le dernier film d'yvan attal !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nikita ?


presque


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> - c'est qui celle là?
> - Cendrillon
> - Ouais ben ta Cendrillon elle a un pétard comme ça dans son sac
> - c'est sa baguette magique


 
 échange en tre jean réno et christophe lambert dans subway


----------



## MrStone (8 Septembre 2004)

Le poulpe ?


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Le poulpe ?


  on ne fait pas d'omelettes


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Le poulpe ?


 c'est pas charitable de traiter  christophe lambert de poulpe


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> échange en tre jean réno et christophe lambert dans subway


exact


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> exact


  merci merci merci

  kof kof



			
				à vous de me le dire a dit:
			
		

> [size=-1]C'est curieux, chez les marins, ce besoin de faire des phrases[/size]


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> exact


 "le père noël est une ordure"


----------



## Spyro (8 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis venu pour poser sur le monde un regard sans haine"





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> heu... Gandhi ?


 Du tout.


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Ma citation préférée est dans le film "podium" : "Elle a les yeux qui crient BRAGUETTE !!!" :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Septembre 2004)

nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux, chez les marins, ce besoin de faire des phrases


euh... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

This snakeskin jacket symbolizes my individuality and belief in personal freedom.


----------



## MrStone (9 Septembre 2004)

Sailor et Lula, Nicholas Cage dans son zonblou en peau de lézard, avec santiags aux pieds 
:love: :love:


----------



## MrStone (9 Septembre 2004)

Juste pour le plaisir... 
:love:

"Then, when you have found the shrubbery, you must cut down the mightiest tree in the forest... 
with... 
... a herring!"


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Sailor et Lula, Nicholas Cage dans son zonblou en peau de lézard, avec santiags aux pieds
> :love: :love:


 Yep! 

 Et le titre original du film?


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> Et le titre original du film?



Wild at heart


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Wild at heart


  Bah ouais


----------



## piro (9 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour le plaisir...
> :love:
> 
> "Then, when you have found the shrubbery, you must cut down the mightiest tree in the forest...
> ...


sacré grall 
the knights who say NI


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais



www.allocine.com


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> www.allocine.com


 J'aime mieux internet movie database. Mais il est vrai que je suis polyglote


----------



## MrStone (9 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> sacré grall
> the knights who say NI



Petit aparté : 
la version en legocolor est ici !


----------



## Spyro (9 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Petit aparté :
> la version en legocolor est ici !


 Le clip "Knights of the Round Table" en LEGO (disponible sur le DVD) vaut le coup d'oeil aussi. Je ne sais pas si on peut le trouver en ligne ("légalement" je veux dire, si c'est du fan-art ça doit être possible).


----------



## Zheng He (9 Septembre 2004)

Le film Krakosien de Slobanivotchich Karpovocth 1982:
Krigtchenko (à la 172 minutes du film) :"klopof kroutchni al mastoufftagnechtka Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha ..."


----------



## Zheng He (9 Septembre 2004)

Pardon il fallait bien sûr lire "Karpovotch" j'espère qu'il me pardonnera.


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Le film Krakosien de Slobanivotchich Karpovocth 1982:
> Krigtchenko (à la 172 minutes du film) :"klopof kroutchni al mastoufftagnechtka Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha ..."


Nan, je pense que c'était plus: "Dabourganiesh nimoushkaya gibourfuio"


----------



## ficelle (9 Septembre 2004)

- hé, attendez, vous oubliez votre crotte en plastique   
- quelle crotte en plastique   

 :love:


----------



## Zheng He (9 Septembre 2004)

Ah enfin un connaisseur.


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin un connaisseur.


héhéhé


----------



## Zheng He (9 Septembre 2004)

bienvenu Franswa et un p'tit coup d'boule au passage.


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> bienvenu Franswa et un p'tit coup d'boule au passage.


merci roudoudou74 !!!!!


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> merci roudoudou74 !!!!!


 

heu... la soupe aux choux ?


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> heu... la soupe aux choux ?


Ouais, l'extraterrestre doit surement dire Roudou... rou... doudou...


----------



## wouachna (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir ou bonjour je ne sais plus très bien
Je me lance avec très peu de messages au compteur ... Discrètement, aux heures creuses, si je fais une bétise ça se verra pas trop :rateau: :

Nord : - Bon vous m'arrêtez si je me trompe, on est bien dans la maison du bon Dieu ici hum?! Alors si vous le rencontrez, ou si vous avez l'occasion de lui glisser un mot, vous lui dites ke Nord et Évangile désirent un entretien.
Évangile : - On lui veut pas de mal hein! Juste échanger des propos, d'homme à homme.
Nord : - Lui parler de tout, de rien, de rien surtout, c'est ce qui nous tracasse le plus...

Je vais casser un peu le rituel (nouveau membre, qui fait des bétises, oblige) et vous donner le titre, au cas où mon compteur s'essoufle trop vite et que vous n'ayez pas la réponse. Mais la réplique méritait, je pense , d'être lu   : "Des nouvelles du bon Dieu" de Didier Le Pêcheur


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2004)

wouachna a dit:
			
		

> Mais la réplique méritait, je pense , d'être lu   : "Des nouvelles du bon Dieu" de Didier Le Pêcheur



... Et le film d'être vu. :love: :style:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (4 Novembre 2004)

Heu j'ai ça moi

Il essaie de faire de l?humour ! Ecoutez ça, c?est pathétique !
Le Dîner de cons

et aussi

Eh ! Dans ce monde y a deux types d?hommes : ceux qui sont armés et ceux qui creusent.
Toi tu creuses ! 
Le bon, la brute et le truand

Voila   surtout la seconde


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Es-tu le véritable iPodeur ?  :mouais:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (4 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui, j'allais oublier ma préféré de toutes


La seule chance que l'on a de gagner la guerre, c'est qu'en face ils soient aussi cons qu'ici !

Si ça c'est pas de la réplique (le soldat ryan) alors le reste c'est rien


----------



## Le_iPodeur (4 Novembre 2004)

Et si c'est moi qui ai créé le compte...
En en plus c'est moi qui est fait la discussion a ce propos


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu le véritable iPodeur ?  :mouais:


 c'est dans quel film ça ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (4 Novembre 2004)

Oh le niveau...
J'y crois pas


----------



## Grug2 (4 Novembre 2004)

"are you the veritable ipodeur guy ?"


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Oh le niveau...
> J'y crois pas


 moi non plus


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> sacré grall
> the knights who say NI


What is your name ? Sir Lancelot 
What is your quest ? to seek the hooooly graaaaaal 
what is the capital of Arimasia? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Isn't it the camarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh ? In France I think!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

"Nous sommes sauvés, je vois le Christ"


----------



## Le_iPodeur (5 Novembre 2004)

Dans les profondeurs, personne ne vous entendra crier.... enfin, si ! mais vraiment pas fort.

Alien

 

Il y a les bons chasseurs et les mauvais chasseurs : le mauvais chasseur il arrive il prend son fusil et il tire; alors que le bon chasseur il arrive il prend son fusil et il tire; mais c'est un bon chasseur...

C'est les nuls, mais tout le monde a reconnu   


Ya aussi celle la qui m'éclate 
Nous partageons un même problème : vous !
Dans ghostbusters


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Il y a les bons chasseurs et les mauvais chasseurs : le mauvais chasseur il arrive il prend son fusil et il tire; alors que le bon chasseur il arrive il prend son fusil et il tire; mais c'est un bon chasseur...
> 
> C'est les nuls, mais tout le monde a reconnu
> p



Perdu, c'est les Inconnus


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Perdu, c'est les Inconnus


  j'vous jure, le niveau


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'vous jure, le niveau



tu connais mon passé et ma culture télévisuelle...


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tu connais mon passé et ma culture télévisuelle...


 oui, on m'a dit, condoleances


----------



## Le_iPodeur (5 Novembre 2004)

ouais, mais c'était un piège pour voir si vous suiviez


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tu connais mon passé et ma culture télévisuelle...


 :love:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Novembre 2004)

puisque personne ne l'a encore mis: http://www.cinerepliques.net/...


----------



## Zyrol (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous, c'est parti je me lance : 

c'est un des mes films préféré : 

"Le temps est sans importance, seule la vie est importante"



facile....


----------



## Le_iPodeur (6 Novembre 2004)

Le 5ème élément, quand le mondoshawan reste bloqué dans le temple et donne la clé au vieux


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

F.O.C.


----------



## Zyrol (6 Novembre 2004)

Celui est plus dur car plusieurs film peuvent correpondre à cette réplique .....  

Je m'appelle Bond, James Bond


----------



## Le_iPodeur (6 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui, c'est vrai, il y a au moins 20 films qui peuvent correspndre
Mais je pense avoir une piste : ça vient d'un film de James Bond


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

et personne a trouvé la mienne


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> F.O.C.



it's a FOC


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> it's a FOC


 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, on m'a dit, condoleances



J'assume
on va à la cafèt'?


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'assume
> on va à la cafèt'?


 non, on fini la répét et on va chercher les filles à la salle de gym.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> F.O.C.


 Bah franchement, là je vois pas  :rose:


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

les inconnus    enfin je crois


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non, on fini la répét et on va chercher les filles à la salle de gym.



c'est pas un film c'est une sitcom


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un film c'est une sitcom



Ah? :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah? :mouais:


:mouais: me gourre-je  :confused


:rose: je pensais à hélène et les garçons :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: me gourre-je  :confused
> 
> 
> :rose: je pensais à hélène et les garçons :rose:



je ne sais pas, je ne regarde pas la télé


----------



## Grug2 (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'assume
> on va à la cafèt'?


 faire un flipper ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> faire un flipper ?



je regarde pas la télé je te dis... :sleep:


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je regarde pas la télé je te dis... :sleep:


 mais là il te propose un flipper !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais là il te propose un flipper !



j'ai toujours été une burne au flipper...


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours été une burne au flipper...



 ça te fais au moins une extra ball   




_j'suis trop con moi_


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _j'suis trop con moi_


Oui, t'as l'air en forme, ce soir !


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2004)

en fait non mais oui  je sens que je vais faire la vaisselle à pas d'heure


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

Blues brothers


- It is a one hundred and six miles to Chicago. We got a full tank of gaz, half a pack of cigarettes, its dark and we are wearing sunglasses.
- Hit it!



- Nous sommes à 106 miles de Chicago, nous avons le plein d'essence, la moitié d'un paquet de cigarettes, il fait noir, et nous portons des lunettes noires.
- En route !

 


Pour ceux qui arrivent, je vous conseille de faire un tour sur l'excellent site de iSimon dédié aux répliques de cinéma,  http://www.cinerepliques.net/


----------



## Le_iPodeur (7 Novembre 2004)

Eh bé mon pote, y'en a, on se demande ce qu'ils font de la journée pour stayer connected aussi tard


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2004)

"tiens , alors voile ton dollar, ta banane, et maintenant, salut! Casse toi et marche à l'ombre!"


----------



## piro (7 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Blues brothers
> 
> 
> - It is a one hundred and six miles to Chicago. We got a full tank of gaz, half a pack of cigarettes, its dark and we are wearing sunglasses.
> ...



je dirais the blues brothers


----------



## Le_iPodeur (7 Novembre 2004)

Oh la ! le niveau des répliques devient trop élévé.
Moi si on dépasse les films de plus de 5 ans...  :hein:


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Oh la ! le niveau des répliques devient trop élévé.
> Moi si on dépasse les films de plus de 5 ans...  :hein:


Excuses, j'avais pas regardé ton profil !  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je dirais the blues brothers


 Y a des chances !   :love:


----------



## molgow (8 Novembre 2004)

_« Ce matin j'ai vraiment la gniak, j'ai la pêche, comme tous les matins d'ailleurs, je sais pas pourquoi, peut-être parce qu'au fond de moi je suis un winner ! Par exemple cet été au ping-pong j'ai remarqué que j'aimais bien être number one !»_

(Message à caractère informatif)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> " If you ladies leave my island, if you survive
> recruit training ... you will be a weapon, you
> will be a minister of death, praying for war.
> But until that day you are pukes! You're the
> ...


Full Metal Jacket ?


----------



## piro (9 Novembre 2004)

Sailfish a dit:
			
		

> Full Metal Jacket ?


exact


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> _« Ce matin j'ai vraiment la gniak, j'ai la pêche, comme tous les matins d'ailleurs, je sais pas pourquoi, peut-être parce qu'au fond de moi je suis un winner ! Par exemple cet été au ping-pong j'ai remarqué que j'aimais bien être number one !»_
> 
> (Message à caractère informatif)




les bronzés font du ski ?


----------



## Chococed (9 Novembre 2004)

"mais vous savez moi je crois pas qu&#8217;il y est de bonnes ou de mauvaises situations...moi si je devais résumer ma vie avec vous je dirais que c&#8217;est d&#8217;abord des rencontres, des gens qui m&#8217;ont tendu la main peut-etre à un moment ou je ne pouvais pas ou  j&#8217;étais seul chez moi .Et c&#8217;est assez curieux de se dire que les hasard , les rencontres forment une destinée . Parce que quand on a le gout de la chose , le gout de la chose bien faite , le beau geste , on ne trouve pas forcément l&#8217;interlocuteur, je dirais le miroir qui vous pousse a avancer . Alors se n&#8217;ai pas mon cas que je vous disais la car moi au contraire j&#8217;ai pu et je dis merci , je dis merci a la vie , je chante la vie , je danse la vie je ne suis qu&#8217;amour !!! Et c se gout de la chose donc ,  se gout de la vie qui m&#8217;a poussé a entreprendre des constructions mécaniques mais qui sais , demain me mettre au service de la communauté afin de faire le don de&#8230; de&#8230; de soi&#8230;" 


Voila.
C'est Otis le scribe dans Astérix mission cléopatre 

Ou bien encore "il est bizarre ce sol....il est pas palpable!!!"

J'adore ce film


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

Chococed a dit:
			
		

> "mais vous savez moi je crois pas qu&#8217;il y est de bonnes ou de mauvaises situations...moi si je devais résumer ma vie avec vous je dirais que c&#8217;est d&#8217;abord des rencontres, des gens qui m&#8217;ont tendu la main peut-etre à un moment ou je ne pouvais pas ou j&#8217;étais seul chez moi .Et c&#8217;est assez curieux de se dire que les hasard , les rencontres forment une destinée . Parce que quand on a le gout de la chose , le gout de la chose bien faite , le beau geste , on ne trouve pas forcément l&#8217;interlocuteur, je dirais le miroir qui vous pousse a avancer . Alors se n&#8217;ai pas mon cas que je vous disais la car moi au contraire j&#8217;ai pu et je dis merci , je dis merci a la vie , je chante la vie , je danse la vie je ne suis qu&#8217;amour !!! Et c se gout de la chose donc , se gout de la vie qui m&#8217;a poussé a entreprendre des constructions mécaniques mais qui sais , demain me mettre au service de la communauté afin de faire le don de&#8230; de&#8230; de soi&#8230;"
> 
> 
> Voila.
> ...


 Ahem... 
 Le jeu, c'est de faire deviner aux autres !  
 C'est bête, j'avais trouvé ! :rateau: 
 Edouard Baer, excellent !


----------



## Chococed (10 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ahem...
> Le jeu, c'est de faire deviner aux autres !
> C'est bête, j'avais trouvé ! :rateau:
> Edouard Baer, excellent !


 
Oups
dsl
je ne savais pas   
Je feraias miau la prochaine foi 

Alez.....BOnne journée a touuuuuuuuus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ahem...
> Le jeu, c'est de faire deviner aux autres !
> C'est bête, j'avais trouvé ! :rateau:
> Edouard Baer, excellent !



Il faut donner la VO ou la VF peut faire l'affaire


----------



## daffyb (10 Novembre 2004)

On n'est pas bien la ? décontracté du glan et on bandera quand on aura envie de bander !


----------



## piro (10 Novembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> On n'est pas bien la ? décontracté du glan et on bandera quand on aura envie de bander !



je dirais "les valseuses"


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

"t'arrête un peu, tu nous gonfle avec tes tagada tagada"


----------



## daffyb (10 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je dirais "les valseuses"


 bien joué !


----------



## molgow (11 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les bronzés font du ski ?



C'était pas une devinette 
Ou alors la réponse était dans mon message (_Message à caractère informatif_)


----------



## Le_iPodeur (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon allez, un facile

Quelqu'un d'autre veut négocier ?
Mais, où est ce qu'il a apris à négocier  ?


----------



## tomkoala2 (11 Novembre 2004)

" Zutttt l'aspirateur, j'ai oublié de l'éteindre !!!!! "


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> " Zutttt l'aspirateur, j'ai oublié de l'éteindre !!!!! "


"Mon dieu, c'est affreux derrière-vous!" 

C'est con, je sais avec qui c'est ... mais le titre... merdouille...


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

Allez, un chouette, un bate... un grand cru ma p'tite dame... hehehe! 

- Excuse-moi nous autres, on est encore capables de tenir le litre sans se prendre pour Dieu le père.

- Eh non! C'est bien ce que je vous reproche! Vous avez le vin petit, la cuite mesquine. Au fond, vous méritez pas de boire. C'est de l'usurpation. Tiens! Je me demande même si des gens comme Fouquet picolent pas pour oublier les pignoufs de votre genre? Pour ne plus se rappeler qu'ils existent! Ce serait un motif.

Vouala!


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

Encore un du même film puisque personne ne trouve  
Bon là si vous trouvez pas, j'abandonne  

AZIZ, LUMIERE !!

Alors, c'est facile pourtant !


----------



## piro (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, un facile
> 
> Quelqu'un d'autre veut négocier ?
> Mais, où est ce qu'il a apris à négocier  ?



je dirais "le cinquieme element"


----------



## piro (12 Novembre 2004)

tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> " Zutttt l'aspirateur, j'ai oublié de l'éteindre !!!!! "



"la cité de la peur " non ??


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> "la cité de la peur " non ??


 eeeeetttttt voici notre grand gagnant  !! 
tant pis pour les autres, vous perdez le super lot xtramégasuperbien
ma considération (et oui, c'est pas rien)


----------



## tomkoala2 (12 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> "la cité de la peur " non ??



Pas mal... Enfin bon c'était pas trop dûr quand même !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

I've seen much of the world. It is brutal and cruel and dark ?


----------



## laurange (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> "t'arrête un peu, tu nous gonfle avec tes tagada tagada"


Christophe Lambert dans Subway de Luc Besson, il s'adresse à Jean Rainaud qui bat la mesure avec des baguettes de batteries sur une table d'un café du métro parisien, pendant le petit déjeuner.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

bravo!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2004)

"Le jour où on mettra les cons sur orbite, toi t'as pas fini de tourner" Encore et toujours Audiard.


----------



## Chococed (17 Novembre 2004)

" je vous sert un whisky?? "NOn juste un doigt" " Vous préférez pas un whisky d'abord?"

Dsl si ce n'est pas ça mais je le fait de mémoire.
Je pense que vous reconnaitré tout de meme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

Chococed a dit:
			
		

> " je vous sert un whisky?? "NOn juste un doigt" " Vous préférez pas un whisky d'abord?"
> 
> Dsl si ce n'est pas ça mais je le fait de mémoire.
> Je pense que vous reconnaitré tout de meme.



La cité de la peur


----------



## Chococed (17 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> La cité de la peur


 bien joué !!!!


Aller une petite derniere avant d'aller me coucher :

- " il est bizarre ce sol !!! il est pas palpable !!!! "

Bonne nuit a tous

++:sleep:


----------



## piro (18 Novembre 2004)

Chococed a dit:
			
		

> bien joué !!!!
> 
> 
> Aller une petite derniere avant d'aller me coucher :
> ...


facile "astérix et obélix mission cléopatre"


----------



## piro (18 Novembre 2004)

une petite de bon matin 
"La capote, c'est le soulier de verre de notre génération. On l'enfile quand on rencontre une inconnue, on danse toute la nuit, et puis on la balance."


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

Michel Blanc : "j'sais pas ce qui me retien de t'en coller une tien..."
Gérard Lanvin : " la peur peut être ?"
MB : oui ça doit être ça oui...

"Marche à l'ombre"


----------



## woulf (30 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Michel Blanc : "j'sais pas ce qui me retien de t'en coller une tien..."
> Gérard Lanvin : " la peur peut être ?"
> MB : oui ça doit être ça oui...
> 
> "Marche à l'ombre"



Sans mettre en doute ta mémoire cinématographique, et parce qu'il est très possible qu'il y ait plusieurs versions, je me souviens d'une réplique très similaire dans Les bronzés font du ski, mais entre Thierry Lhermite et Michel Blanc: dehors du refuge ou ils croisent des italien(ne)s en cherchant du bois:
M.B: je sais pas ce qui me retien de te casser la gueule
T.L: la peur peut être ?
M.B. oui, ça doit être ça.

Le dénominateur commun est Michel Blanc qui a parfaitement pu réutiliser ça dans Marche à l'ombre (n'était-ce pas sa première ou en tous cas une de ses premières réalisations, mais si   )


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Le dénominateur commun est Michel Blanc qui a parfaitement pu réutiliser ça dans Marche à l'ombre (n'était-ce pas sa première ou en tous cas une de ses premières réalisations, mais si   )


tu as peut être raison, mais il me semblait bien avoir entendu cette réplique dans marche à l'ombre... à vérifier, merci de l'info


----------



## morden (9 Juin 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> une petite de bon matin
> "La capote, c'est le soulier de verre de notre génération. On l'enfile quand on rencontre une inconnue, on danse toute la nuit, et puis on la balance."



fight club 


"
- pour baiser on est toujours mieux à deux ..
 - ya longtemps qu'on baise plus dans le meme lit, denis.
"

je suis pas à 100% sur des mots exacts mais c'est presque ça 

[edit : petite faute de frappe  ]
a part ça, là c'est sur : je fou plus rien ce matin !!  !!


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2005)

"bbbeeeeuuuaaaarrrrrrrhhhhggghhh"

Rambo.


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Assurement celle la 


" Quand on mettra les cons sur orbites, t'aura pas finit de tourner"


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

- "Allons, chérie, laisses toi faire ... Nous sommes mariés tous les deux"

- "Oui, mais pas ensemble !"

Dans un film américain des années 60 dont je ne me souviens pas le titre.


----------



## z-moon (9 Juin 2005)

Salut ... vous, j'ai vu de la lumière alors j'suis rentré  
raaaah, ce qu'il me plaît ce sujet!  :love: je sens que je vais devenir un habitué 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> - "Allons, chérie, laisses toi faire ... Nous sommes mariés tous les deux"
> 
> - "Oui, mais pas ensemble !"
> 
> Dans un film américain des années 60 dont je ne me souviens pas le titre.



J'aime bien ^^ , quels sont les acteurs, de quoi ça parle ?

...

En attendant...
toujours dans les années 60 mais en France, et du Audiard siouplai!
*"J'ai connu une polonaise qui en prenait au petit déjeuner..."* _(les tontons flingueurs)_

toujours en France et quelques années plus tard...
*"...y'a comme une checonde couche chà l'intérieur!
- oui c'est très fin, ça c'mange sans fain..."*  _(le Père Noel est une ordure)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ^^ , quels sont les acteurs, de quoi ça parle ?



Qui, quoi, quand ??? I don't remember, seule cette scène dans une chambre d'hôtel de New York, je crois, me revient, avec cette réplique. Désolé.


----------



## morden (9 Juin 2005)

donc si on trouve le bon film t'es incapable de nous dire si on a raison en gros ??? 

le concept du jeu se complique ! lol 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## z-moon (9 Juin 2005)

> Qui, quoi, quand ??? I don't remember, seule cette scène dans une chambre d'hôtel de New York, je crois, me revient, avec cette réplique. Désolé.


arf! tant pis ^^ ... cette 'tit réplique attisait ma curiosité


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2005)

- Avant je dormais en bas, mais avec le voyeur je ne peux plus.
- Vous voulez que je baisse le paravent ?
- Le regard d'un homme, c'est pas du vent...

Mauvais sang (Leos carax).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

J'aime bien aussi dans "Ne nous fachons pas", la dernière réplique de Lino Ventura, qui s'adresse à Michel Constantin qui à truffé de nitro la balle de golf du Colonel : "Je critique pas le côté farce, mais pour le fair play, tu repasseras !"


----------



## z-moon (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien aussi dans "Ne nous fachons pas", la dernière réplique de Lino Ventura, qui s'adresse à Michel Constantin qui à truffé de nitro la balle de golf du Colonel : "Je critique pas le côté farce, mais pour le fair play, tu repasseras !"



J'A-DORE! :love: 

toujours avec Michel Constantin...
"et maintenant, qu'est ce qu'on fait?...
- On continue la mission!" _(les morfalous)_

(notez qu'à cet instant leur bataillon vient d'être décimé par les allemands et qu'il ne sont plus que 3 ...)


----------



## Malow (9 Juin 2005)

"Moi, je n`ai pas ce probleme; je dis toujours la verite, meme quand je ment."
Scarface


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juin 2005)

"Vivaldi... les quatre saisons...
...
C'est quoi cette merde? c'est pas du jazz j'espere!!
passqu'ya rien d'plus chiant!!
C'est pas grave j'ai apporte mes munitions"

l'ingenieur inspectant les cassettes dans une voiture volee, juste avant d'ecouter "que je t'aime". 
"les arcandiers". (a voir)


----------



## ederntal (9 Juin 2005)

Il y a a peu pres tout "Las vegas parano" aussi


----------



## Malow (9 Juin 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Il y a a peu pres tout "Las vegas parano" aussi



"T'en as trop pris ! Trop pris ! Trop pris !"


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

"Oh putain! c'est en vers..."  _(Bacri dans "le goût des autres")_


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

"putain, dire que je me suis tapé une tonne 5 de gonzesses cet été..."
Les bronzés...


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> "putain, dire que je me suis tapé une tonne 5 de gonzesses cet été..."
> Les bronzés...


   

"AH Y'A UNE BÊTE! Y'A UNE BÊÊTE!"


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

"Tue une baleine, t'auras Greenpeace et le Commandant Cousteau sur le dos ; tue un banc de sardine, laisse-moi te dire qu'on t'aidera à les mettre en boite !"

-C'est arrivé près de chez vous-
Un de mes films préférés..


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> -C'est arrivé près de chez vous-
> Un de mes films préférés..



ah ouaaaai, pour moi, c'est culte!   :love: 

"ALORS LA MAMIE TRROMBLON! ELLE S'EST JAMAIS FAIT TRRROMPÉE LA MAMIE TRROMBLON!"


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> ah ouaaaai, pour moi, c'est culte!  :love:
> 
> "ALORS LA MAMIE TRROMBLON! ELLE S'EST JAMAIS FAIT TRRROMPÉE LA MAMIE TRROMBLON!"


 
Hé hé hé...Allez celui dont le petit Gregory remonte en premier paie sa tournée...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

c'est quand même fou   j'étais persuadée d'avoir posté ici    ... je vieilli   

dans _L'Emmerdeur_, avec Jacques Brel et Lino Ventura :
Lino Ventura : "uh ? .... la montre elle est cassée" ... (forcément ça le fait mieux avec l'image )

et aussi toujours dans ce film  :love:  :love: 

Jacques Brel : L'homme ... l'homme il est comme ca (signe de la main tout droite ? ) ... mais la femme ... (signe de la main en zigzag ~ )...  :rose:    (oui mais à l'écrit ça rend moins bien ...  :rose: )


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même fou  j'étais persuadée d'avoir posté ici   ... je vieilli
> 
> dans _L'Emmerdeur_, avec Jacques Brel et Lino Ventura :
> Lino Ventura : "uh ? .... la montre elle est cassée" ... (forcément ça le fait mieux avec l'image )
> ...


 

Hé hé hé....Pas grave, je me souviens bien et je revois les images....


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé....Pas grave, je me souviens bien et je revois les images....


j'espérais ça  forcément quand on se souviens des images    :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juin 2005)

"Kidnapper l'perce oreille pour nous amuser... le recouvrir de groseille, lui lècher les pieds" 

Et sinon :

"Une caravane qu'a pas d'roue? questuveu qu'je foute d'une caravane qu'a pas d'roues??"


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "Kidnapper l'perce oreille pour nous amuser... le recouvrir de groseille, lui lècher les pieds"


  

"Kidnap the Sandy Claws
Tie him in a bag
Throw him in the ocean
Then, see if he is sad" 

 :love:


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

"Klatu ... Verata ...Nnnn...???  ... Nouille!??:mouais: ah zut! ça commence par un N...  "
Evil Dead III


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même fou   j'étais persuadée d'avoir posté ici    ... je vieilli



Ben pas tant que moi, mais ça va mieux maintenant que j'ai trouvé pourquoi : j'avais confondu ici avec "vos meilleures citations", ça serait pas pareil pour toi ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas tant que moi, mais ça va mieux maintenant que j'ai trouvé pourquoi : j'avais confondu ici avec "vos meilleures citations", ça serait pas pareil pour toi ? :rateau:


j'ai posté la même chose la-bas ?  :rose: ...non c'est pas la même chose mais j'ai peut-être fait l'erreur  :hein: 

"Mickeeeeeeeey" ...  :rose:


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

allez hop, un autre!  

_la dame :_ " Comme profession, je vous mets quoi? "
_le Poulpe :_ " _*soupir*_,vous n'avez qu'à mettre "attachée de presse"..."
_la dame :_ " attachée de presse? mais c'est un métier de fille ça!? "
_le Poulpe :_ " je sais, mais j'ai gardé le même métier après l'opération..."  

("Le Poulpe" avec JP Daroussin) :love:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> allez hop, un autre!
> 
> _la dame :_ " Comme profession, je vous mets quoi? "
> _le Poulpe :_ " _*soupir*_,vous n'avez qu'à mettre "attachée de presse"..."
> ...


ça m'a fait pensé au Père Noël est une ordure alors euh  :rose: 

au téléphone : Je t'enc*** Thérèse, je te prends, je te retourne contre le mur, je te bai** par tous les tro***, je te déf****, je te me** Thérèse.
 :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

"non c'est ... c'est un amis"   :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2005)

Bon bien moi j'aime bien celle-ci :

_"T'es trop con pour boire..."_


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bon bien moi j'aime bien celle-ci :
> 
> _"T'es trop con pour boire..."_



 

et c'est dans quel film?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> et c'est dans quel film?


J'avais pas compris qu'il fallait donner le titre aussi  

C'est dans "Un singe en hiver"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juin 2005)

" - C'est quoi cette caisse pourrie ?
  - Cette caisse pourrie comme vous dites, c'est une voiture de collection de prestige !!!
  - Et c'est quoi?
  - UNE FUEGOOOOOoooooo....!!!!"
(Qui ne peut trouver ça alors hein??)


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2005)

J'adore respirer l'odeur du napalm le matin...:affraid:

Le lieutenant-colonel Kilgore (Robert Duvall) dans Apocalypse Now


----------



## z-moon (10 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'adore respirer l'odeur du napalm le matin...:affraid:
> 
> Le lieutenant-colonel Kilgore (Robert Duvall) dans Apocalypse Now



CULTISSIME!  normal, c'est COPPOLA :love: 


hop! et celle ci de mémoire...

"Je voudrais une crêpe au sucre et une bière...
-ah non, désolé monsieur on ne fait pas ça ici...
-z'avez la pâte, z'avez du suc! faites vot' pat, mettez du suc dessus!"  

(les bronzés font du ski) raaah :love:


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

(Richard)...je sais pas ce qui me retiens de te casser la gueule....
(Depardieu)...C'est la peur...
(Richard)...Ah, Oui, ca doit être ça...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> (Richard)...je sais pas ce qui me retiens de te casser la gueule....
> (Depardieu)...C'est la peur...
> (Richard)...Ah, Oui, ca doit être ça...


 
Ca serait pas plutôt Thierry Lhermitte et Michel Blanc ???:mouais:


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait pas plutôt Thierry Lhermitte et Michel Blanc ???:mouais:


 

Bien, y'en a qui suivent !!!!


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> "non c'est ... c'est un amis"   :love:


"ah ... ca va alors"


----------



## Kreck (10 Juin 2005)

- Vous me connaissez depuis longtemps, vous pouvez me faire confiance.
- Je n'ai aucune confiance en quelqu'un qui porte à la fois une ceinture et des bretelles, quelqu'un qui doute de son pantalon.
(Il était une fois dans l'Ouest)

- Planque-toi, connard.
(Il était une fois la révolution)


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2005)

Vous oubliez ma signature...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait pas plutôt Thierry Lhermitte et Michel Blanc ???:mouais:



Je vois bien Blanc, mais avec Lanvin, plutôt (dans marche à l'ombre, non ?)


----------



## demicastor (10 Juin 2005)

-heh qu'est-ce je fais du reste de la papaye ?
-tu la jettes
                   L'odeur de la papaye verte 

(mauvais doublage)
je n'ai vu que la bande annonce


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2005)

"Ya rien d'plus propre que la terre...
Celui qui croit que la terre est sale n'a pas sa place dans cette maison"

Jean Gabin dans "la horse".
C'est repassé hier soir, un vrai régal, la dernière fois ça devait être il y a dix ans, et bien sûr... le magnétoscope était en panne!!   (hier, pas ya dix ans... suivez un peu...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois bien Blanc, mais avec Lanvin, plutôt (dans marche à l'ombre, non ?)


 j'oubliais...
je suis d'accord avec toi mon p'tit Pascalou seventyseven 
je vote et je dis : "pareil"!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois bien Blanc, mais avec Lanvin, plutôt (dans marche à l'ombre, non ?)


Non non non môssieur c'est dans les bronzés font du ski dans chalet en montagne avec les italiens quand blanc et lehrmitte sorte chercher du bois avec la fille!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Non non non môssieur c'est dans les bronzés font du ski dans chalet en montagne avec les italiens quand blanc et lehrmitte sorte chercher du bois avec la fille!



Si tu le dis ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

"luc, je suis ton pere"


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Hey, mec, j'espère que t'as l'airbag !

Independance day


----------



## gazobu (11 Juin 2005)

marie laforet dans les morfalous alors que son mari vient de s'electrocuter en pissant sur un cable electrique:
"c'est bien la premiere fois qu'il fait des étincelles avec sa bite"


----------



## Marco68 (11 Juin 2005)

gazobu a dit:
			
		

> marie laforet dans les morfalous alors que son mari vient de s'electrocuter en pissant sur un cable electrique:
> "c'est bien la premiere fois qu'il fait des étincelles avec sa bite"


 

Ah..Oui....je me souviens...excellent...y'avait Belmondo et Mondi, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Ah..Oui....je me souviens...excellent...y'avait Belmondo et Mondi, non ?



Mondi, j'crois pas, Michel Constantin, c'est sur, mais Pierre Mondi, je ne me souviens pas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je ne me souviens pas.




oh ça, ça veut rien dire,  hein...
tu sais, avec l'âge, tout ça... 

... ceci dit je relance d'un
"il dit qu'il a pus d'genoux
il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport..."

et le premier qui me demande d'ou ça sort, je le tape...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

" C'est l'histoire d'une société qui tombe, et au fur et a mesure de sa chute se repete : pour l'instant tout va bien, pour l'instant tout va bien, pour l'instant tout va bien..."

La haine


----------



## z-moon (12 Juin 2005)

Mais c'est qu'une poupée gonflable!
NON! MOULLEE! 
_( Monique )_


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Juin 2005)

"Est-ce que c'est toi John Wayne.., ou est-ce que c'est moi ???
*Full Metal Jacket (Engagé Guignol) *


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

- Luke, tu es mon fils !! 

Mr Dark Vador


----------



## jeep2nine (28 Juin 2005)

Oh, what a beautiful flower !

Un british dans "ne nous fachons pas", juste avant qu'il n'explose


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

"oui, faites-la monter" ... dans Frankenstein Junior me semble-t-il ...  :rose: mais forcément, sorti du contexte


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

Tu peux compter sur moi, Lapin !

Gérard


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "oui, faites-la monter" ... dans Frankenstein Junior me semble-t-il ...  :rose: mais forcément, sorti du contexte




Aaah ... Frankenstein Junior, ses répliques à l'emporte pièce. Par exemple, la "fiancée", après avoir passé la nuit avec le "monstre" : "Pfff, tous les mêmes, les mecs, ça tire dix ou douze coups, pis après, plus rien !".

Dans la VO il y a aussi un truc fendard, qui n'apparais pas dans la version française que j'ai eu récement en vidéo, mais qui était dans celle que j'ai vu au cinéma à l'époque : Lorsque Frau Blücher apparait pour la première fois devant la porte du chateau, les chevaux de la voiture prennent peur, hennissent et se cabrent. Eh bien, dans la VO et la vieille VF, chaque fois que son nom est prononcé pendant tout le reste du film, qui que ce soit qui le prononce, on entend en fond un cheval hennir de terreur.


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

"I love You" ou "Je t'aime"

Tous les films du monde


----------



## z-moon (28 Juin 2005)

Dans le film "Doberman" :
_L'Abbé : "le seigneur l'a châtié, il a rejoint le paradis des hommes sans tête..." :love: _ 

PS: je crois l'avoir aperçu, soit dans ce sujet, soit dans une signature :mouais: ,
mais j'adore trop  

et toujours dans le "Dob"
_Moustique : "nyin nyin ... c'est noël!"
L'Abbé :          " ça sent L'SAPIN!"  _ celle là pour la comprendre, faut avoir vu le film 

Conclusion, l'Abbé a décidément le sens du dialogue et de la répartie


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2005)

" c'est des sauvages, on va tous mouriir ! " ( Madagascar ... vu cet après-midi  )


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

"Il fait trop chaud pour travailler..." Pub pulco citron qui commence à dater...


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> "I'm singing in the rain".... ça va pas tarder en tout cas



du moment qu'il y en a moins que la dernière fois !!! pour les parisiens !


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

« Ni ! »


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> « Ni ! »


"eki eki eki eki Tapeng !!!"


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> "Il fait trop chaud pour travailler..." Pub pulco citron qui commence à dater...



Ah non, ça c'était France Gall ou Sheila, je sais plus bien, mais pulco, ils ont juste plagié.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

Ah ? tu bluffais là ?

(l'Age de Glace)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Juin 2005)

Dans le même esprit :
"I like to move it move it... you like to move it move it....."
_*Madagascar*_ (que j'ai vu hier soir et qui m'a fait bien rigolé !!!)


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

Extrait d'_Un singe en hiver_ :love: :love: :love:

- Écoute ma bonne Suzanne. Tu es une épouse modèle. 
- Oh...
- Mais si, t'as que des qualités et physiquement, t'es restée comme je pouvais l'espérer. C'est le bonheur rangé dans une armoire. Et tu vois, même si c'était à refaire, je crois que je t'épouserai de nouveau. Mais tu m'emmerdes.
- Albert!
- Tu m'emmerdes gentiment, affectueusement, avec amour mais tu m'emmerdes.


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? tu bluffais là ?
> 
> (l'Age de Glace)


" Hé Prince des flammes, t'as la queue qui crame" ( L'Age de Glace )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> " Hé Prince des flammes, t'as la queue qui crame" ( L'Age de Glace )





			
				La machine sans ame qui régit nos rapports a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.



 Je vois qu'on a quelques références en commun


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Ma signature...


... *Ignorance is bliss*

L'ignorance est le bonheur, la béatitude, la félicité

après à chacun de voir quelle pilule il préfère avaler 


Tellement facile à trouver d'où c'est extrait que je vous laisse voir avec Mr. Google


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ma signature...
> 
> 
> ... *Ignorance is bliss*
> ...



"La mélodie du bonheur"? ...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "eki eki eki eki Tapeng !!!"


Et encore, il en manque !


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Matrix ?




Episode I (le seul  )


désolé Patoch'


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Episode I (le seul  )


Y'en a d'autres des Matrix ? 

une phrase que j'aime bien aussi : « Serais-je l'élu ? » (Paul, Dune)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> une phrase que j'aime bien aussi : « Serais-je l'élu ? » (Paul, Dune)



Tiens, je pensais que ça, c'était dans "Chirac, présidentielles 2007" ?


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juin 2005)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Attention une des répliques les plus célébres du monde !!


"[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He(re)'s                    looking at you kid."[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[/font][/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[/font][/font][/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 


qui étrangement est devenu "T'as de beaux yeux                    tu sais" en vf, 
_
"Quai des Brumes"_


[/font][/font][/font]


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

"moi je fais dans le bruyant, le sanglant, le dégueulasse... C'est mon style..."

sin city, vu hier soir


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> "T'as de beaux yeux                    tu sais" en vf,
> _
> "Quai des Brumes"_
> ...




dommage que tes oreilles les caches !!!


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a d'autres des Matrix ?
> 
> une phrase que j'aime bien aussi : « Serais-je l'élu ? » (Paul, Dune)




nan, pas encore sortis...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> 3 sont sortis dans la matrice



on a dit "pas de trucs sexuels"


----------



## z-moon (29 Juin 2005)

*"L'orage se lève..."* _DOC, dans Retour vers le futur_
ici aussi ça va pas tarder...
et chez vous ?

*"il dit : la tempête elle arrive!"* _dans Terminator_
et chez vous ?

*"J'crois qu'on a un pépin..."* _Yan Solo_
et ... chez vous ?


----------



## z-moon (29 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> "Outini !" un jawa dans star war


 
oui, mais il ne pleut pas sur Tatooine,
par contre sur terre... 

allez hop!
*"mabink! mabink!"* _un autre jawa dans star war_


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Juin 2005)

- Brassens ? L&#8217;autre moustache qui fait rimer « couilles » avec « nouilles » ? J&#8217;ai perdu ma couille au fond du ravin&#8230; 

 - Qu'est-ce que vous regardez ? J'ai une queue de dragon au cul ? Non ! Alors retour assiette !


- Elle est chaude comme une baraque à frites. 

- J&#8217;ai fait Claude François toute ma vie, j&#8217;aurais aucun mal à faire Carlos une nuit, hein ?


 - J&#8217;ai trouvé une bombe. Elle a des yeux qui crient braguette.


- Quoi ? Encore ? Mais tu viens de t'envoyer un seau de frites ! T'as le ténia ou quoi ?


- Dis, tu te crois où ? A la fête de l&#8217;Huma ?


- Bon, alors ça c'est valable pour tout le monde. Ici, on ne dit pas "Oui", on dit "Oui Bernard". Tu comprends ? Je veux toujours "Oui" avec l'allocution "Bernard" derrière. C'est inséparable. C'est comme Stone et Charden. Tu comprends ? Tu ne dis pas : "Tiens, bonjour Stone !". Non ! Tu dis "Bonjours Stone et Charden". 

-Toi là... avec le calamar sur la tête... tu prends tes affaires, tu dis au revoir et tu te casses ! 

- On va leur mettre le feu. Je peux vous dire que Johnny Hallyday au stade de France, à côté, c'est un Playmobil dans un évier.



PODIUM...


----------



## Marco68 (29 Juin 2005)

"Ah, oui, vas-y, c'est bon... !!!"

Devil in Miss Jones...(je ne sais plus si c'est dans le 1 ou le 2)...


----------



## Marco68 (29 Juin 2005)

Ah non, je me suis trompé, c'est dans "day of thunder", quand le héros passe devant le méchant !!!


----------



## TranXarnoss (29 Juin 2005)

La dernière réplique de "Christine" :

"Je hais le Rock n'Roll". 

Sinon j'aime bien "Ack ack ack"


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Un classique des classiques : « Monde de merde »


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Une réplique dans un vieux polar commique français (en N&B) dont je ne me souviens que de cette scème ou on voit Ginette Sahuquet en employée de la sécu, derrière son guichet, et Robert Castel, petit truand qui vient y faire ??? Je sais plus quoi.

Fort accent pied noir pour les deux protagonistes

Elle : "Bonjour monsieur, c'est pour quoi ?"
Lui (reconnaissant son accent) : "Bonjour madame, mais ma parole, vous êtes de là bas, vous aussi, moi, je suis de Mostaganen !"
Elle : "C'eeeest pas vrai ? Moi, je suis d'Oran ! Comme le monde est petit"
Lui : "Ah je vais vous dire, madame, les chinois, par exemple, ils sont un milliard (c'est un vieux film), mais jamais, on voit un chinois dans la rue, jamais, tandis que nous ôtres, les pieds noirs, rien qu'un million, qu'on est, mais alors, on est partout !"


----------



## Taho! (30 Juin 2005)

- Il est parti rejoindre le paradis des hommes sans tête
- quoi ?
- On lui a grenadé la gueule

- C'est bientôt Noël
- Ça sent le sapin

-- Doberman


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une réplique dans un vieux polar commique français (en N&B) dont je ne me souviens que de cette scème ou on voit Ginette Sahuquet en employée de la sécu, derrière son guichet, et Robert Castel, petit truand qui vient y faire ??? Je sais plus quoi.
> 
> Fort accent pied noir pour les deux protagonistes
> 
> ...


 
- malocoxis : j'ai des amis de haut rang ... 
- numérobis : hihi vaudrait mieux qu'il soit d'Alexandrie ... hihihi

( Astérix Mission Cléopâtre )


----------



## iNano (30 Juin 2005)

"Ah ben bueno, bueno, super bueno!"
L'auberge espagnole


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

"Toi!  t'aime pas notre Hymne..."

Lenny dans gang de requins qui fredonne le thème des dents de la mer


----------



## z-moon (1 Juillet 2005)

"Il nous faudrait un plus gros bateau" :love:  _(dans "les dents de la mer")_


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

"-Combien tu mesures engagé Blanche-neige?
 -1m85 *CHEF *!!!
 -1m85 ???...Jamais vu un tas de merde aussi grand !!! "
*(Full Metal Jacket)*


----------



## TranXarnoss (1 Juillet 2005)

"Norma Desmond... I remember, you used to be big.
- I am big ! ... It's the pictures that got small."


Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2005)

Un sphincter, ça dit quoi ..???


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

"Oh la main."


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2005)

......hu ?


----------



## woulf (9 Août 2005)

Une qui me revient:

"Pouvez vous me décrire l'individu ?"
"Ouais, grand, gros et con !"

Dragnet (la version ciné avec Tom Hanks et Dan Aykroyd, pas la série originale)


----------



## r0rk4l (9 Août 2005)

"C'est toi John Wayne ou c'est moi John Wayne?"
"Ca c'est c'est moi, mon fusil et mon dard, 2 bons soldats et un gros fêtard"

Toutes les 2 tirées de Full metal jacket


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Un sphincter, ça dit quoi ..???




quoi... ?!?

lol


----------



## joanes (20 Avril 2006)

Pour se conformer aux demandes des GM's après recherche  



Adrienne !!!!!!


----------



## Paradise (20 Avril 2006)

tu veux un un jet d'adrénaline? c'est 2000 $ et c'est tout de suite... 


(fast and furious)


----------



## Imaginus (20 Avril 2006)

Porte defoncée à coup de pompe...

"Toc toc!"

Coup de feu..



(*Schwarzenegger,Predator*)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2006)

"Mince, l'aspirateur... j'ai oublié de l'éteindre !!!"
_(Simon Jeremy : La cité de la peur)_


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

"Sarah Connor ??"

Les nuls, la cité d'la peur


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> "Sarah Connor ??"
> 
> Les nuls, la cité d'la peur


Ah ben bonjour les références.... et Terminator alors, il sent le pâté ???


----------



## Piewhy (20 Avril 2006)

c'est un peu comme ce tube... repris par les black eyed peas...

si si vous voyez... allez on l'a entendu pour la premiere fois dans TAXI....


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben bonjour les références.... et Terminator alors, il sent le pâté ???


 
Ah ça vient d'là ? J'me disais aussi, ça m'disait quelquechose cette réplique...  :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

allez dis en plus ! 

c'est quoi TAXI ?


----------



## Piewhy (20 Avril 2006)

il s'agissait d'un pied de nez..... si j'ose dire.... à cette nouvelle génération sans repère filmographique...

il s'agit biensur de la BO de Pulp Fiction

(note pour plus tard : eviter de faire la grande gueule  alors que j'ai une culture filmographique aussi grosse qu'un yorkshere nain)


----------



## joanes (20 Avril 2006)

Je remercie le public de ce fil pour l'ensemble des remerciements afférents à sa remontée suite à la fermeture par un GM du fil plus récent ayant le même thème.

Question : n'aurait-il pas été possible, Oh GM, de fusionner les deux fils....?  :love: :love: 



_J'évoque, je balance pas._


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

"oh, il a crevé le vieux cochon?"

Isabelle huppert dans "coup de torchon" de tavernier, THE film... :love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Avril 2006)

*Les tontons flingueurs* 

_Non mais t'as déjà vu ça ? en pleine paix, y chante et pis crac, un bourre-pif, mais il est complètement fou ce mec ! Mais moi les dingues j'les soigne, j'm'en vais lui faire une ordonnance, et une sévère, j'vais lui montrer qui c'est Raoul. Au 4 coins d'Paris qu'on va l'retrouver éparpillé par petits bouts façon puzzle... Moi quand on m'en fait trop j'correctionne plus, j'dynamite... j'disperse... et j'ventile..._


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> il s'agissait d'un pied de nez..... si j'ose dire.... à cette nouvelle génération sans repère filmographique...
> 
> il s'agit biensur de la BO de Pulp Fiction
> 
> (note pour plus tard : eviter de faire la grande gueule alors que j'ai une culture filmographique aussi grosse qu'un yorkshere nain)


Bon, dernière parenthèse.... juré, sur ce fameux morceau effectivement tiré de la BO de PulpFiction. Lui même étant une reprise de "Misirlou"(The Beach Boys - Surfin USA Album). Eux même l'ayant repris à Dick Dale qui avait réarrangé ce morceau en un solo de guitare en 1960.... Je dis réarrangé car ce n'était pas de lui non plus !:rateau: 
C'est Nick Roubanis, un Prof de musique Américano-Grec qui, en 1941 a réalisé un arrangement jazz de cette chanson en y incorporant un son oriental que l'on connait aujourd'hui.
Un arrangement, oui car c'était pas de lui non plus..... 
A la base, le morceau s'appelait "Mursulu" et à été joué la première fois à Athène en 1927 par "The Michalis Patrinos Rebetiko Band".
Cela dit, le compositeur original de cette chanson traditionnelle grecque reste inconnu.
La musique à été arrangée par le groupe et Patrinos à été le premier à mettre des paroles dessus.
Pour résumer, ce morceau à 80 ans.


----------



## Galatée (20 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Fondug a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En plus il manque un bout :

_Sarah Connor ?_

_Non, c'est à côté._

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

Tiens d'ailleurs dans la cité d'la peur, de mémoire, quand alain chabat est chez son patron, le regretté marc de jonges, la secrétaire a un mac il me semble...

"Attention, les passagers à destination de LA (léy), NY (Niii), Washhh... sont attendus quai numéro 1 (heiingg)"


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

tout ça me donne la suprème envie d'aller acheter "à travers le miroir" de Bergman... allez savoir pourquoi...

_ah et puis merde, c'est trop con..._

BOUUUUMMMMM

*FIN*

Pierrot le fou de JLG


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

where's my bike?

in pee wee's big adventure, i love it....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Patricia : "Qu'est-ce qu'il a dit ?"
L'inspecteur Vital : "Il a dit : Vous êtes vraiment une dégueulasse."
Patricia : "Qu'est-ce que c'est "dégueulasse" ?"

Jean-Luc Godard - _A bout de souffle_


----------



## ficelle (20 Avril 2006)

si me rappelle bien, le but du jeu etait de proposer une réplique, et celui qui trouvait en proposait une nouvelle...


----------



## joanes (20 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si me rappelle bien, le but du jeu etait de proposer une réplique, et celui qui trouvait en proposait une nouvelle...




Comme tu l'auras noté  , je suis allé chercher ce fil au fin fond du bar. Remonté pour cause de fermeture de sujet de nioub...  

Peut-être en existe-t-il un autre qui a cette option ludique mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé , Encore que c'est vrai que ce fil ci avait tourné au ludique, le Doc je cois. Il est joueur:love: 


_J'men fout j'vais l'dire à ma Tantine_


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

alors, et en vertu de la ré-institution des nouvelles règles :

"puisque j evous dis que c'est pas 140 000, mais je veux mes 70 000 dollars..."


----------



## Max London (20 Avril 2006)

"-Un whisky?
-Juste un doigt.
-Vous ne voulez pas un whisky d'abord?"

"-Est-ce que je peux dormir chez toi ce soir?...J'ai perdu ma mère ce matin...
-Elle est morte?
-Non non je l'ai perdue...C'est à dire que je l'ai perdue, elle était la et pouf! je l'ai perdue...
Mais mon chien est mort par contre! Alors si je pouvais dormir chez toi, tu vois, juste pour avoir une présence, un compagnon pour pas être seul...
-Ca fait trois fois qu'il est mort ton chien.
-Oui mais il a beaucoup souffert hein."

"-Bon ok...qu'est-ce que tu veux manger?
-Heu...n'importe quoi...des gencives de porc!
-Excusez moi, vous savez ou on peut manger de bonnes gencives de porc dans le coin?
-Chez Lapleau, les meilleures gencives du littoral."

Les Nuls dans _La cité de la peur_.
J'avais envie de les mettres celles la


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)

"*Je vous sert un chocolat chaud maison?*"
  :sick::hosto: 


I. Huppert dans "Merci pour le chocolat" (C. Chabrol)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

*Bloubloubloubloubloubloubloubloublou !!!!*

Jacques Villeret dans "La Soupe au chou"


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

I got him !

Plein d'acteurs dans plein de films


----------



## iteeth (21 Avril 2006)

Bon, facile...
"Si j'connaissais l'con... qu'a fait sauter l'pont!"
ou
"Vous avez du à l'ail?"
et encore
"Qu'est-ce que vous nagez bien cheeeeef!"
Vous visualisez? Pas très dur, avec mon avatar en indice pour les plus nuls...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez du à l'ail?"



NAN ! c'était "Fous affez tu a l'ail!"


----------



## Saltabadil (21 Avril 2006)

- Fraulein, permettez. (il lui offre une fleur)
- Ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes.
- Ce n'est pas dans les miennes non plus.
- Dans ce cas j'accepte.
- Vous m'en voyez ravi.
- Moi ça me rend triste de savoir que demain elle sera fanée...
- Demain j'en volerai une autre !

Je trouve ce dialogue génial. 
Autre dialogue, avec le même personnage masculin (je pense que tout le monde aura deviné de qui il s'agit) :

- 5 Minutes ! Vous serez à mes pieds dans 5 minutes !
- Pff ! Je dormirai dans 5 Minutes !


----------



## Saltabadil (21 Avril 2006)

Je ne peux pas résister à en ajouter un autre, encore plus culte celle-là :

- "Dans la vie y a deux catégories. Ceux qui tiennent le fusil. Et ceux qui creusent... Toi tu creuses."

Je ne m'en lasserai jamais !!!!


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

"Tu vois Remi ? Dans dix ans, cette petite garce sucera des ***** comme sa mere"...


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2006)

c'est à moi que tu causes ?   



Bon, sinon, juste pour être sérieux 5 secondes.

Witt   -Vous vous sentez seul, des fois ?
Sergent Welsh   -Seulement avec les gens.

_The Thin Red Line_, Terrence Mallick


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

"Tu m'aides pas là ?" "Non pas là non..."


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2006)

*Les incorruptibles*

_Je me suis parjuré, j'ai enfreins toutes les lois que j'avais juré de défendre. Je suis devenu ce que je condamnais et je suis content de moi, j'ai bien fait !_


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

"_Un con qui marche va plus loin que deux intellectuels assis_" - *Un Taxi Pour Tobrouk*


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Avril 2006)

saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> - Fraulein, permettez. (il lui offre une fleur)
> - Ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes.
> - Ce n'est pas dans les miennes non plus.
> - Dans ce cas j'accepte.
> ...


"Indiana-Jones et la dernière croisade" et "Indiana Jones et le temple maudit".


			
				saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas résister à en ajouter un autre, encore plus culte celle-là :
> 
> - "Dans la vie y a deux catégories. Ceux qui tiennent le fusil. Et ceux qui creusent... Toi tu creuses."
> 
> Je ne m'en lasserai jamais !!!!


"Le bon, la brute et le truand"


			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> "Tu vois Remi ? Dans dix ans, cette petite garce sucera des ***** comme sa mere"...


 "C'est arrivé près de chez vous!"


			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> "Tu m'aides pas là ?" "Non pas là non..."


 "Les bronzés font du ski".


----------



## Fondug (21 Avril 2006)

Ben dans le même genre, y'a la fin d'une réplique qu'on utilise (trop) souvent avec quelques potes dans un contexte bien particulier...

"t'es pas capable de faire 40 secondes au slalom. T'es mauvais, ... t'es mauvais..."


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Avril 2006)

"...mais c'est vingt secondes de plus qu'hier sur l'même parcours !!!!!!!!"


----------



## macmiche (21 Avril 2006)

"à force d'écrire des choses horribles, elles finissent par arriver"


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "...mais c'est vingt secondes de plus qu'hier sur l'même parcours !!!!!!!!"


"Ouah j'ai une peche, j'ai une peche !!!"


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

"*J'adore le chant des oiseaux : Cui.. cui-cui-cui, cuuiiii!!*"

Kathleen Turner, en "Serial Mother" (John Waters).


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

"Vous avez déjà fait l'amour avec un eurypteros ? C'est très rare, nous sommes en voie de disparition !"

un eurypteros à une chatte dans Fritz the cat


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> "Ouah j'ai une peche, j'ai une peche !!!"


"Mais qu'elle est conne celle-là...!!!"
"Ah bah ça tombe bien, mon frère est gendarme !"

(Et je m'arrêterais ici... )


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

_- I love you !
- I love you too

_50% des séries TV et des navets d'outre-Atlantique

Le degré zéro du dialogue


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Avril 2006)

oh oui, encore...

_brigitte lahaie, et tant d'autres..._


----------



## wip (21 Avril 2006)

piro a dit:
			
		

> "-Nom de Zeus !
> -Je sais, c'est pas le pied !"


 
Retour vers le futur ??


----------



## wip (21 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> " - C'est quoi cette caisse pourrie ?
> - Cette caisse pourrie comme vous dites, c'est une voiture de collection de prestige !!!
> - Et c'est quoi?
> - UNE FUEGOOOOOoooooo....!!!!"
> (Qui ne peut trouver ça alors hein??)


Mais qui à tué Pamela Rose ?? 

Une facile encore:

"Alors, il dort bien le gros con ? Et bien il dormira mieux quand il aura prit ça dans la gueule ! Il va entendre chanter les anges le guguss de Montauban..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> "Alors, il dort bien le gros con ? Et bien il dormira mieux quand il aura prit ça dans la gueule ! Il va entendre chanter les anges le guguss de Montauban..."



L'emmerdeur ?


----------



## wip (21 Avril 2006)

Et non. Un autre petit indice: "Nervous breakdown".


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Avril 2006)

Ze tontons flingueurs.....
Allez j'en remet un méga dur... :

"Pour survivre à la guerre.... y faut devenir la guerre......"


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ze tontons flingueurs.....
> Allez j'en remet un méga dur... :
> 
> "Pour survivre à la guerre.... y faut devenir la guerre......"



C'est pas dans Chien de guerre, avec Clint Eastwood ça ?


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas dans Chien de guerre, avec Clint Eastwood ça ?



Bah moi j'aurais dit... Rambo ? John Rambo ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Film de guerres.... Y'en a pas mal ! Ceux des américains sur le Vietnam, par exemple (Rambo I n'était pas si idiot que çà sur le sujet d'ailleurs).

Bon je tente deux hypothèses :
- Le Fou de Guerre, avec Coluche
- Full metal jacket


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Avril 2006)

C'était bien rambo....


----------



## pfelelep2 (21 Avril 2006)

"on devrait te formoler toi..."

Nadia fares, "Les grandes bouches" de Bernie Bonvoisin.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2006)

*Space Cowboys*

_Le système de guidage de cet engin est un dinosaure ! Même les plus vieux ici n'y comprennent rien. C'est... c'est pré-microprocesseur, c'est pré-tout ! Celui qui a conçu ce coucou qui date de Mathusalem est probablement en train de casser des cailloux en Sibérie !_


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2006)

*L'associé du diable*

_La vanité... C'est décidément mon péché préfère. C'est tellement... fondamental. Le narcissisme, c'est notre propre opium._


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Messssiiiiire ! Un sssarraziiiin !

Les visiteurs


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Avril 2006)

non..non, je vous assure, c'est un malentendu...
 - t'es gaucher ou doitier?
je vois pas ce que ça vient faire là...

"les démons de Jésus"  :love:


----------



## HmJ (22 Avril 2006)

"_Monsieur le Président, j'ai cru comprendre qu'à Trincamp les vedettes de foot avaient le droit de violer une femme. Alors voilà, j'ai choisir la vôtre_". - *Coup De Tête*


PS : et bien entendu il ne la touche pas, la laisse quelque part dans un bois en lui chantant "_Vingt kilomètres à pieds, ça use, ça use..._"


----------



## jahrom (22 Avril 2006)

"Manny, regardes les pélicans ils s'envollent ! Vas y petit pélican ! Oh regardes ça..."

Tony Montana.

:love:


----------



## Penthotal (22 Avril 2006)

"It was my steack"
l' homme qui tua Liberty Valence


----------



## mog (22 Avril 2006)

"C'est sur la ligne de départ, déjà, que l'on distingue les tocards de ceux qui vont gagner."
*Noodles *in _Once Upon a Time in America_

Je sais pas pourquoi.. mais c'est celle-ci qui me vient à l'esprit !


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

"je trouve que le bruit de la biscotte qui craque, ça a un coté rassurant dans un appartement vide" bernard blier dans ça n'arrive qu'à moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2006)

Oh, moi, je suis juste "confortable" !

John Wayne, dans El Dorado


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

"Quintana: Let me tell you something, pendejo. You pull any of your crazy shit with us, you flash a piece out on the lanes, I'll take it away from you and stick it up your ass and pull the ****ing trigger til it goes "click".
The Dude: Jesus.
Quintana: You said it, man. Nobody ****s with the Jesus"

In the Big lebowski - Tuturo et Goodman   Je la connais par coeur


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

"- Oui mais moi j'fais qu'est ce que je veux"
"- Ouais ben tu fais pt'et qu'est ce que tu veux, mais tu fais pas qu'est ce que tu dois"

Frémon et Bouchitey dans les démons de Jésus....


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

Sans doute déjà bu, j'ai la flemme de me taper 30 pages pour vérifier :

"- J'discute pas le côté farce, mais sur le fair-play y'aurait quand même à redire"

Constantin à Ventura  qui vient de faire exploser le british à la fin de "Ne nous fâchons pas" (Audiard ©).


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh, moi, je suis juste "confortable" !
> 
> John Wayne, dans El Dorado



mitchum dans le role du sheriff alcoolo qui prend son bain et à qui tout le monde donne un savon...    "j'ai des tas d'amis, des tas d'amis!" 
puis pendant qu'il est dans sa bassine , une des jolies dames du film doit passer par la porte arriere de la prison et donc passer devant la sheriff qui dit " tu peux y aller, je fermerai les yeux":rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2006)

*Les Blues Brothers*

_Une montre Timex à affichage numérique cassée, un préservatif non utilisé ...un autre utilisé... Des bottes noires, une ceinture noire, un veston usagée noir, un pantalon usagé noir, un chapeau...noir, une paire de lunettes noires, 23 dollars et 18 cents. Signez ici._


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Avril 2006)

et ça vous fait mal?
    - Curieusement non...c'est un peu comme un lavabo qui se vide.

michel serrault et gérard depardieu dans buffet froid  :love: :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

La connerie à ce point-là, moi, j'dis qu'ça devient gênant.  

(Faut pas prendre les enfants du bon dieu pour des canards sauvages)


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2006)

"Which, ... one of you,... bitches, wants to dance ?"

Bernard Black, qui s'adresse à deux punks pour se faire casser la gueule et éviter ainsi- croit-il - d'avoir à remplir sa déclaration d'impôt.
(Black books - Season 1- ©)


----------



## Grug2 (23 Avril 2006)

"je ne vous pensait pas si&#8230; français"
OSS117


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh, moi, je suis juste "confortable" !
> 
> John Wayne, dans El Dorado




Tu m'as coiffé au poteau avec celle là !!!     J'adoooooooooore :love:


----------



## Paradise (24 Avril 2006)

chikaka.... ---> Ace Ventura


----------



## Bullwei (24 Avril 2006)

touche pas au grisby:
  "on va le retrouver aux quatres coins de Paris façon puzzle"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

Bullwei a dit:
			
		

> touche pas au grisby:
> "on va le retrouver aux quatres coins de Paris façon puzzle"



C'est dans les tontons flingueurs!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

Bullwei a dit:
			
		

> touche pas au grisby:
> "on va le retrouver aux quatres coins de Paris façon puzzle"



... non non... "Les Tontons flingueurs" 


cf. ma signature


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ... non non... "Les Tontons flingueurs"
> 
> 
> cf. ma signature



Il a du confondre, car dans ce même très beau film, il y a aussi comme réplique "Touche pas au grisbi, s.alope !" 

Edith : ****** de big brother, on peut même plus citer une réplique de film sans qu'il foute sa ***** !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il a du confondre, car dans ce même très beau film, il y a aussi comme réplique "Touche pas au grisbi, s.alope !"



Oui oui exact    et puis il y a ces répliques, toujours du même film, mais dont je ne me lasse pas :


_D'accord, je dis pas qu'à la fin de la guerre, Jo le Trembleur, il avait pas un peu baissé ; mais n'empêche que pendant les années terribles, sous l'occup, il butait à tout va ! Il a quand même décimé toute une division de panzer ! _
_
Il était dans les chars ?_
_
Non ! Dans la limonade ! soit à ce qu'on t'dit !_


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

"*Stop eating that burrito!*"

DH19S02


----------



## wip (24 Avril 2006)

[EDIT]Et zut... ça va trop vite ici...  [/EDIT]

Alors, petit QCM  :

Alors, dans ce fameux film qu'est "Les Tontons flingueurs", c'est "touches pas au Grisby ..." . Remplacer les points de suspension par :

1) - Sallope !*
2) - Conaze !*
3) - Petit quon !*

* Fautes intentionnelles visant à éviter la censure...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

dl'a bonne galette, dl'a bonne galette !!! Cabin Fever un gros film ricain de daube  mais ce dialogue complètement débile d'un gosse blond qui fait du kung fu et qui mord la main du gazier, c'est nul mais tellement nul que c'est indispensable ....
ya surtout serena vincent dans ce film...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

_Deux intellectuels assis vont moins loin qu'une brute qui marche._

Les afficionados de ce dialoguiste de génie auront tout de suite reconnu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

D'autant qu'elle à déjà été citée deux pages avant !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

:rose: :rose: oupssssss..... 

_Sans musique, la vie serait une erreur._ Friedrich Nietzsche

[Mode lèche-bottes/]_Sans Pascal 77, le Bar MacGé serait une erreur_[/Mode lèche-bottes] jul 29  :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> [EDIT]Et zut... ça va trop vite ici...  [/EDIT]
> 
> .



..... ça dégaine vite ..... fais gaffe .....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

J'aime beaucoup également dans "Ne nous fâchons pas"

_"J'vous proposerais bien le puzzle "le congolais" : 32 morceaux plus la tête ou alors le cubilot de Vulcain : 10 tonnes de fonte, quinze-cents degrés et vot' petit jeune homme se retrouve en plaque d'égout ou en grille de square."_


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2006)

*Un singe en hiver*

_Pourquoi buvez-vous?
La question m'a déjà été posé monsieur le proviseur.
Probablement par des gens qui vous aiment bien.
Probablement. Claire me la posait trois fois par semaine: devait m'adorer._


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

" you just put your lips together and you wistle " lauren bacall a humphrey si tu as besoin de moi , tu siffles


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2006)

*Chapeau melon et bottes de cuir*

_Rien n'est impossible, juste mathématiquement improbable._


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

"Bring out your dead"  ...klong ... "Bring out your dead" . ..tching... "Bring out y.....






Alors... ki ki cé ki va trouver ???


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "Bring out your dead"  ...klong ... "Bring out your dead" . ..tching... "Bring out y.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monty Python   The Holy Grail


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

Pffff... ça cuisine bien et ça regarde des bon films en plus....:love:


----------



## Patamach (26 Avril 2006)

Num Num - Birdie Num Num


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pffff... ça cuisine bien et ça regarde des bon films en plus....:love:



Tu vas regretter de ne pas avoir fait un saut jusqu'en Bretagne


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas regretter de ne pas avoir fait un saut jusqu'en Bretagne


 





 How you doin' ???


----------



## HmJ (27 Avril 2006)

"Reviens gamin, c'etait pour rire"...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Avril 2006)

Il me semble....


----------



## iota (27 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> "Reviens gamin, c'etait pour rire"...


C'est arrivé près de chez vous.

@+
iota


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

Camille questionne Paul:

_«-_ *Tu vois mes pieds dans la glace ?
*_- Oui._
_-_ *Tu les trouves jolis ?*
- Oui... très.
_-_ *Et mes chevilles... tu les aimes ?*
_- Oui&#8230;_
- *T**u les aimes mes genoux aussi ?*
_- Oui&#8230; j&#8217;aime beaucoup tes genoux._
- *Et mes cuisses ?*
_- Aussi&#8230;_
- *Tu vois mon derrière dans la glace ?*
_- Oui._
- *Tu les trouves jolies mes fesses ?*
_- Oui&#8230; très._
- *Tu veux que je me mette à genoux ?*
_- Non&#8230; ça va&#8230;_
- *Et mes seins, tu les aimes ?*
_- Oui, énormément._
- *Doucement Paul ! Pas si fort.*
_- Pardon._
- *Qu&#8217;est-ce que tu préfères&#8230; mes seins ou la pointe de mes seins ?*
_- Je sais pas&#8230; c&#8217;est pareil._
- *Et mes épaules, tu les aimes ?*
_- Oui._
- *Moi je trouve qu&#8217;elles ne sont pas assez rondes&#8230; et mes bras ?*
_- Oui._
- *Et mon visage ?*
_- Aussi._
- *Tout ? ma bouche&#8230; mes yeux&#8230; mon nez&#8230; mes oreilles ?*
_- Oui tout._
- *Donc tu m&#8217;aimes totalement !*
_- Oui. Je t&#8217;aime totalement, tendrement, tragiquement._
- *Moi aussi Paul.»*

La scène d'ouverture du _Mépris_ de *Jean-Luc Godard*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

On dirait un cheval qu'à râté une haie.... on vous abattrai sur un champ de courses !!     

Le dîner de cons


----------



## Matt74 (27 Avril 2006)

"Christianne !? Mais on t'aurait jamais reconnue !"
"Ben d'ailleurs on t'as pas reconnue !"
 
(Les bronzés font du ski)

Bu et rebu je suppose mais bon...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> "Christianne !? Mais on t'aurait jamais reconnue !"
> "Ben d'ailleurs on t'as pas reconnue !"
> 
> (Les bronzés font du ski)
> ...



Dans les bronzés font du ski j'aime aussi :

"quel est le comble d'un perruquier ? de manquer de toupet !!!    "

C'est justement le copain de Christiane qui raconte ça ...


----------



## Matt74 (27 Avril 2006)

"Dois-je vous rappeler qu'un huissier est assermenté par l'État ?"
"Ouais ben c'est pas incompatible avec ****** !"


----------



## Matt74 (27 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Dans les bronzés font du ski j'aime aussi :
> 
> "quel est le comble d'un perruquier ? de manquer de toupet !!!    "
> 
> C'est justement le copain de Christiane qui raconte ça ...



Oui effectivement... C'est juste avant :

"Vous voulez une part de tarte ?"
"Oui volontiers"
"Oh ! ben yen a plus !"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> Oui effectivement... C'est juste avant :
> 
> "Vous voulez une part de tarte ?"
> "Oui volontiers"
> "Oh ! ben yen a plus !"



Ha oui  le coup de la tarte     et tu te souviens quand il met le fil dans la fondue savoyarde ???


----------



## mikoo (27 Avril 2006)

"*Découpezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!"*

H2G2, Le Guide du voyageur galactique.
(film nul en passant).
:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2006)

*O'Brother*

_N'oublie jamais, Delmar, que la femme est le plus diabolique instrument de torture jamais inventé pour nous mettre au désespoir._


----------



## Matt74 (27 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui  le coup de la tarte     et tu te souviens quand il met le fil dans la fondue savoyarde ???



Bien évidemment que je m'en souviens ! L'autre pense faire une super blague et ça fait un bide monumental !
Genre : "Bernard ! C'est une blague de crétin ça !" "Mais lâchez-moi c'est pas moi m**** !!" 



Et je sais pas pourquoi je pense à ça comme réplique mais elle me fait bien rire :

"En tout cas la télé, il l'auront pas !!" (Mars Attacks)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> Bien évidemment que je m'en souviens ! L'autre pense faire une super blague et ça fait un bide monumental !
> Genre : "Bernard ! C'est une blague de crétin ça !" "Mais lâchez-moi c'est pas moi m**** !!"
> 
> 
> ...




Moi tout à l'heure je repensais aux nombreuses répliques du Dîner de cons... style :

"il s'appelle Juste Leblanc.."

"Ha ? il n'a pas de prénom ?"

"Je viens de vous le dire..il s'appelle Juste Leblanc..." etc....        trop bon...


----------



## HmJ (28 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> *O'Brother*
> 
> _N'oublie jamais, Delmar, que la femme est le plus diabolique instrument de torture jamais inventé pour nous mettre au désespoir._



Super reference ! Tiens ca fait longtemps que je l'ai vu, je sais ce que je vais aller me louer ce soir...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2006)

*Retour vers le futur*

_Tu fais comme dans l'infanterie et tu te tires ailleurs !_


----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

"La ville est un animal monstrueux qui dévore sans pitié les faibles, il est prouvé statistiquement quil y a deux fois plus de suicides chez les désespérés que chez les autres. Cest pour cela quune poignée dhommes et de femmes bénévoles ont créé "Détresse-Amitiés", pour briser ce mur de silence. 
Pour vous qui êtes désespérés, il y a toujours quelquun pour vous écouter et vous répondre, cest très simple : composez sur votre cadrant le mot G.U.R.S.I.X.O. ou 487 74 90, et même le soir de Noël, nous saurons trouver les mots pour vous réconforter."


----------



## Max London (1 Mai 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> "La ville est un animal monstrueux qui dévore sans pitié les faibles, il est prouvé statistiquement quil y a deux fois plus de suicides chez les désespérés que chez les autres. Cest pour cela quune poignée dhommes et de femmes bénévoles ont créé "Détresse-Amitiés", pour briser ce mur de silence.
> Pour vous qui êtes désespérés, il y a toujours quelquun pour vous écouter et vous répondre, cest très simple : composez sur votre cadrant le mot G.U.R.S.I.X.O. ou 487 74 90, et même le soir de Noël, nous saurons trouver les mots pour vous réconforter."



Le père Noël est une ordure? :mouais:


----------



## Saltabadil (3 Mai 2006)

- C'est quoi ça ?
- Une lumière bleue.
- Et ça fait quoi ?
- Du bleu.

c'est dans *Rambo II ou III* je crois... Je me suis toujours demandé s'ils avaient écrit cette réplique au premier degré...


----------



## krystof (3 Mai 2006)

L'Académie française planche encore sur la question...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Mai 2006)

"Tous ces moments se perdront dans l'oubli, comme les larmes dans la pluie.... Il est temps de mourir.."

_Blade Runner._


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

"Ho ho"

Dustin Hoffman dans *Rain Man*


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mai 2006)

*Braveheart*

_Nous ne vaincrons pas toute une armée.
Ce qui compte n'est pas de les battre, mais de les combattre._


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Celle ci n'est pas du cinéma, mais aurait méritée de l'être :

"On ne va pas se battre entre frères, quand même ... Surtout si certains frères sont plus forts que d'autres !"

Un gaulois anonyme dans Astérix : Le chaudron.


----------



## maiwen (3 Mai 2006)

"pay strict attention to what I say because I choose my words carefully and I never repeat myself ..." (clive Owen dans _Inside Man_)

et puis aussi : "Beaucoup de sang a coulé cette nuit" et " :modo: ... une diversion !" (Orlando Bloom dans _Les Deux Tours_ je suppose)


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

"La shnouf!"

Louis de Funès dans *Le Corniaud*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Mai 2006)

Jean Gabin : "T'as d'beaux yeux tu sais"

Michèle Morgan : "Embrassez moi"

Quai des brumes

:love: :love:


----------



## Me_G (3 Mai 2006)

Qu'est ce que je ferais, si j'était moins c on ?".....


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

"Ici c'est pas Monaco...c'est Bagdad!"

Mc Jean Gab'1 dans...*Banlieue 13*!!!

Le meilleur film bidon de tout les temps


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

_"Ne touche pas les trucs !"

"J'ai faim... j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim
Euh on peut se tutoyer ?
Oué *rire niais* beaucoup plus sympa
T'es lourd !
Mais j'ai quand même faim...
Bon qu'est ce que tu veut manger ?
Ba je sais pas...n'importe quoi euh des gencives de porc"

"Bon admettons, ça met combien de temps pour découvrir un corps ?
Ba je sais pas une heure ou deux maxi"

"C'est vous Odile de Ré ?
Nan jsui le pape et j'atend ma soeur..
[...]
Nan mais revenez c'est moi.. on y va ?
Ba on atend pas votre soeur ?"

"Ecouter, laissez la police faire son travail, dés que nous aurons de plus ample information croyez bien que vous en serez les premier informés; so let the police do his job, and be sure, that we will give you an answer as soon as possible" (pas sûr de l'anglais)._



@ Maxlondel : Oué je suis d'accord ^^ y'a agents secrets qu'est pas mal non  plus dans le même genre naze...


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> _"Ne touche pas les trucs !"
> 
> "J'ai faim... j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim
> Euh on peut se tutoyer ?
> ...



Héhé, le coup des gencives de porcs je l'avait déja cité précédemment 

"Il a été coincé par la tapette géante!
Voyons, monsieur est commissaire de police"


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

L'avantage avec des films comme la Cite de la Peur, c'est que les connoisseurs sont nombreux sur ce site  Et celle-la :

_"Sur les nerfs, sur les nerfs, t'es pas sur tes nerfs, t'es sur les miens !"_


----------



## y&b (4 Mai 2006)

une petite d'un film récement découvert, The Big Lebovski, qui n'est pas si récent que ça 

Duke : Quand on a des amis comme ça, hein Garry ...

Garry : ... on a pas besoin d'ennemis !!


----------



## wip (4 Mai 2006)

Me_G a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que je ferais, si j'était moins c on ?".....


Le coeur des hommes ??


----------



## Max London (4 Mai 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage avec des films comme la Cite de la Peur, c'est que les connoisseurs sont nombreux sur ce site  Et celle-la :
> 
> _"Sur les nerfs, sur les nerfs, t'es pas sur tes nerfs, t'es sur les miens !"_



On ira tous au Paradis


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mai 2006)

"Vivaldi, les quatre saisons...
C'est quoi cette merde?
C'est pas du jazz j'espère?
Nan passqu'y a rien d'plus chiant!"

Les Arcandiers.


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

_"On vous envois un négociateur
* bruit de coup de feu incéssant*
Mais ou est-ce qu'il a appris a négocier ? "_

Le cinquième élément, Bruce Willis style


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2006)

" vous voulez un wiskhy ? 
" oh juste un doigt ! "
" vous voulez pas un wiskhy d'abord ! "


La cité de la peur; les nuls


----------



## Max London (4 Mai 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> " vous voulez un wiskhy ?
> " oh juste un doigt ! "
> " vous voulez pas un wiskhy d'abord ! "
> 
> ...



Déjà vue... 
Mais elle cartonne quand même


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Déjà vue...




Désolé la flemme de regarder toutes les pages pour voir si déja vu......


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

_*Gérard Jugnot s'adressant a des lapins*

"Venez ici ! les rats! revenez ici !"


_


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2006)

*OSS 117*
"Tu es un traître.... Comme ta petite taille le laissait deviner !

Sinon... *La Classe Américaine:*
Tu n'es vraiment pas très sympa, mais le train de tes injures roule sur les rails de mon indifférence, je préfère partir plutôt que d'entedre ça plutôt que d'être sourd...


----------



## Max London (4 Mai 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Désolé la flemme de regarder toutes les pages pour voir si déja vu......



Héhé je connais


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mai 2006)

*Star Wars*

_Espèce de vieux fou! Je savais que vous alliez dire ça!
Qui est le plus fou? Le fou ou celui qui le suit..._


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

"...et oui, qu'est-ce que tu veux... on viole, on viole... et on s'attache."

jugnot, parlant de victoria abril dans : _-Bayard, sans peur et sans reproche-_

à voir absolument, très loin des clichés que ces mêmes acteurs ont pu commettre...


----------



## davdenice (5 Juin 2006)

"- je reviens de chez le coifeur
- oh ! comme ça te va bien ! on dirait que tu portes une perruque !"

Comme t'y es belle


----------



## meskh (5 Juin 2006)

"Mais c'est pas moi, c'est les cochons !!" 

Les Randonneurs.


----------



## davdenice (5 Juin 2006)

On reconnait ceux qui étaient devant la TV hier soir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

"Tu vas payer, Roberto!"



			
				Mieux que De Niro a dit:
			
		

> Roberto! Le peuple aura ta peau!!!


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage avec des films comme la Cite de la Peur, c'est que les connoisseurs sont nombreux sur ce site  Et celle-la :


 
Bah c'est surtout que tu peux mettre tout le film, ou presque, dans ce thread.


----------



## Saltabadil (5 Juin 2006)

RUN YOU FOOOOOLS !!!

Les hobbits comprendront...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> RUN YOU FOOOOOLS !!!
> 
> Les hobbits comprendront...


`


*MAKE MY DAY, PUNK!*

Harry Calaghan... :love:


----------



## Max London (5 Juin 2006)

"Ceci est un Magnum 357, l'arme de poing la plus puissante de la planête.  Elle peut d'une seule balle arreter tout un troupeau de buldozer"

*Dirty Henri*


----------



## Galatée (5 Juin 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage avec des films comme la Cite de la Peur, c'est que les connoisseurs sont nombreux sur ce site[/I]



Et oui...

"Il sort 10ème de lécole de Police avec une moyenne de 11/20 (ce qui est bien mais pas top)"

ou encore

"- Ca va monsieur ?
- Oui, oui c'est bon j'ai mon journal"

"Parlez-moi Émile, mais prenez un chewing-gum d'abord".

Et enfin : "Emil ! Emil !"

Mais bon, faut connaître pour comprendre pourquoi la dernière est culte. 

"- Regardez ce que j'ai trouvé ! Un doigt ! _air de surprise générale_ Non j'rigole. J'ai trouvé ça.
- Du tissu... Mais qu'est-ce que ça peut bien être ?

_voix off_ : le tissu a été inventé looongtemps avant Jésus-Christ..."

Allez j'arrête, comme dit *Fondug*, on pourrait mettre tout le film ou presque sur ce thread.
Et pis y en a qu'aiment pas.  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

Dans ce film, ma préférée (spécial dédicace à la(n)guille) c'est :

"Et non en fait c'est moi le méchant héhé... Nan, j'déconne !"

Dans le style n'importe quoi débilissime aussi y'a :

"No stairway to heaven ? C'est dingue" ou "Faisons une fin à la scoobidoo... Touloulou touloulou touloulou..." Bref, j'ose même pas citer le nom du film.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> "Ceci est un Magnum 357, l'arme de poing la plus puissante de la planête.  Elle peut d'une seule balle arreter tout un troupeau de buldozer"
> 
> *Dirty Henri*



Heuuuuuuuu.... Le magnum en question est un 44 6 pouces, et non un 357... Petit détail, mais qui a son importance...


----------



## meskh (5 Juin 2006)

A l'aéroport.

"Vous êtes Odile Deray ??"

 


Plus ancien:
"Loulou ? Loulou !! ....... Loulou ?
- Mais, je fais caca


----------



## Max London (5 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuu.... Le magnum en question est un 44 6 pouces, et non un 357... Petit détail, mais qui a son importance...



Oho un connaisseur! 
Autant pour moi...


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Plus ancien:
> "Loulou ? Loulou !! ....... Loulou ?
> - Mais, je fais caca


 
J'voudrais pas faire mon patochman mais la voix répond

"chui aux cabineeeets !"
détail qui, là aussi, à son importance...


----------



## meskh (5 Juin 2006)

Je vous présente toutes mes confuses


----------



## Max London (5 Juin 2006)

" -Raymond, ne préfèrerais-tu pas porter des vêtements Kmart?
  -Dis lui, Ray.
  -Kmart, c'est infect "

*Dustin Hoffman* dans _Rain Man_


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuu.... Le magnum en question est un 44 6 pouces



Pitin©, 1m15 de calibre, l'artillerie principale du Bismark faisait figure de tire-boulette, à côté de ça !   

bon, disons que les pruneaux de ce brave Harry faisaient 44/100e de pouce, soit 11,02 mm, de calibre (le même que celui de mon Remington Belt), ce n'est déjà pas si mal !


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

En même temps, l'histoire du troupeau de buldozers, c'est dans l'original ou la parodie des nuls avec clint bois de l'est ?

"- aaaah, c'est horrible c'qu'il pue d'la gueule !!
- j'pue ptêt de la gueule, mais j'ai un gros flingue !"


----------



## Max London (5 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, l'histoire du troupeau de buldozers, c'est dans l'original ou la parodie des nuls avec clint bois de l'est ?
> 
> "- aaaah, c'est horrible c'qu'il pue d'la gueule !!
> - j'pue ptêt de la gueule, mais j'ai un gros flingue !"



C'est dans la parodie


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Juin 2006)

*Le créateur*

_Si on réfléchit, Dieu, il nous a créé à partir du chaos ! Donc nous si on veut créer, peut-être également on doit faire beaucoup de chaos !!_


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Juin 2006)

*Yipikaye mother ****er!*

Bruce Willis dans DIE HARD.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, 1m15 de calibre, l'artillerie principale du Bismark faisait figure de tire-boulette, à côté de ça !
> 
> bon, disons que les pruneaux de ce brave Harry faisaient 44/100e de pouce, soit 11,02 mm, de calibre (le même que celui de mon Remington Belt), ce n'est déjà pas si mal !



C'est le canon du Smith et Wesson qui fait 6 pouces... Amateur!


----------



## Saltabadil (5 Juin 2006)

"- Vos cercueils, c'est de la m***e ! Tout à fait inconfortables.
- Mais enfin, Mr Lugosi, jamais aucun client ne s'est plaint !"

_*Ed Wood*_.

La citation est approximative, mais dans l'essence, c'est ça :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Juin 2006)

*L'âge de glace*

_Pourquoi? Pourquoi j'suis si mal aimé? N'y-a-t-il donc personne qui s' intéresse à moi, Sid Le Paresseux?........Hé, la boîte de conserves la prochaine fois j' t'apprends l' trottoir!_


----------



## azrael24 (6 Juin 2006)

je pense que ça à dus etre cité moult fois mais je le dis quand même:

"-vous voulez un whisky ?
-on juste un doigt
-vous voulez pas un whisky avant ?"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Juin 2006)

_"Ca ? Un dérivé lent de la nitroglycérine...Cinq-six gouttes dans le potage et le patient explose ! Poum ! De l'intérieur !"
_
-Les Barbouzes- Audiard


----------



## elKBron (7 Juin 2006)

pitetre dejà passé, mais bon :


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Je préfère partir plutôt que d'entendre ça, plutôt que d'être sourd..._[/FONT]


*Georges Abitbol*, Le Grand Détournement


----------



## Max London (7 Juin 2006)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ça à dus etre cité moult fois mais je le dis quand même:
> 
> "-vous voulez un whisky ?
> -on juste un doigt
> -vous voulez pas un whisky avant ?"



Moult et moult fois 
Mais bon on t'en veux pas 

Une petite marrante:

Discussion entre





Tom et George 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"-Mais George, quand feras-tu quelque chose de bien dans ta vie?
 -Hé, j'ai un rêve, moi!
 -Quel rêve?
 -Celui d'avoir un rêve, merde!"

Et...

"-George, ce ne sont que des fantasmes d'adolescents, enfin, tu le sais bien, tu voulais être astronaute, et puis cow-boy, puis gynécologue de grandes vedettes, et la tu rêves de stupide Hip Hop, c'est idiot!
 -Ben tu sauras, mon frère, que ce stupide Hip Hop me fera gagner pleins de blé, car moi, ce concour rap je vais le remporter!
 -Ah bon, concour rap maintenant?  Oh mon dieu...
 -Tu me détestes parce que je suis black!"

*Scary Movie 3*
C'est ptet pas LA référence du ciné culte, du film d'auteur pour cinéphiles avertis, mais il m'a bien fait marrer à certains moments


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

Pour celle là, je ne garantis pas le "mot pour mot", c'est dans l'esprit.

Dialogue entre deux dignes clergymen en voiture dans la campagne anglaise pendant le blitz en 41 ou 42 (lire avec l'accent anglais, ça le rend irrésistible) :

- Yes mon cher, avec ces restrictions, nous utilisons des cornichons, maintenant, pour faire notre confiture d'ananas ! Ça fait une confiture d'ananas tout à fait convenable !

- Je comprend, mais pourquoi ne pas simplement appeler ça de la confiture de cornichon ?

- C'est que Gladys et moi, nous préférons la confiture d'ananas !


Le mur de l'Atlantique (première scène du film, et sûrement la meilleure).


----------



## darkbeno (7 Juin 2006)

"Et pourquoi j'm'énerverais ? Monsieur joue les lointains... Lá je peux tres bien lui casser la gueule sans m'énerver !" La cave se rebiffe, Michel Audiard (réplique de Bernard Blier")


----------



## darkbeno (7 Juin 2006)

J'voudrais dire aussi, que j'aime pas les répliques francaises de film américains, anglais, voire espagnol, etc. J'AIME PAS LA VF, JE HAIS LA VF...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juin 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais dire aussi, que j'aime pas les répliques francaises de film américains, anglais, voire espagnol, etc. J'AIME PAS LA VF, JE HAIS LA VF...



oui mais c'est dans quel film ca ??


----------



## meskh (7 Juin 2006)

the worst: Pulp Fiction in VF 

Arghhhhhhhh..........


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

Tiens, c'est marrant, il y a la même réplique dans "Et pour quelques dollars de plus", "Il était une fois dans l'ouest", "Le bon, la brute et le truand", "pale rider" ... ... ...


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2006)

_"Espoir... Je suis désolé, mais je ne veux pas être empereur, ce nest pas mon affaire. Je ne veux ni conquérir, ni diriger personne. Je voudrais aider tout le monde dans la mesure du possible, juifs, chrétiens, païens, blancs et noirs. Nous voudrions tous nous aider si nous le pouvions, les êtres humains sont ainsi faits. Nous voulons donner le bonheur à notre prochain, pas lui donner le malheur. Nous ne voulons pas haïr ni humilier personne. Chacun de nous a sa place et notre terre est bien assez riche, elle peut nourrir tous les êtres humains. Nous pouvons tous avoir une vie belle et libre mais nous lavons oublié.

Lenvie a empoisonné lesprit des hommes, a barricadé le monde avec la haine, nous a fait sombrer dans la misère et les effusions de sang. Nous avons développé la vitesse pour nous enfermer en nous-mêmes. Les machines qui nous apportent labondance nous laissent dans linsatisfaction. Notre savoir nous a fait devenir cyniques. Nous sommes inhumains à force dintelligence, nous ne ressentons pas assez et nous pensons beaucoup trop. Nous sommes trop mécanisés et nous manquons dhumanité.

Nous sommes trop cultivés et nous manquons de tendresse et de gentillesse. Sans ces qualités humaines, la vie nest plus que violence et tout est perdu.

Les avions, la radio nous ont rapprochés les uns des autres, ces inventions ne trouveront leur vrai sens que dans la bonté de lêtre humain, que dans la fraternité, lamitié et lunité de tous les hommes.

En ce moment même, ma voix atteint des millions de gens à travers le monde, des millions dhommes, de femmes, denfants désespérés, victimes dun système qui torture les faibles et emprisonne des innocents.

Je dis à tous ceux qui mentendent : Ne désespérez pas ! Le malheur qui est sur nous nest que le produit éphémère de lhabilité, de lamertume de ceux qui ont peur des progrès quaccomplit lHumanité. Mais la haine finira par disparaître et les dictateurs mourront et le pouvoir quils avaient pris aux peuples va retourner aux peuples. Et tant que des hommes mourront pour elle, la liberté ne pourra pas périr. Soldats, ne vous donnez pas à ces brutes, à une minorité qui vous méprise et qui fait de vous des esclaves, enrégimente toute votre vie et qui vous dit tout ce quil faut faire et ce quil faut penser, qui vous dirige, vous manuvre, se sert de vous comme chair à canons et qui vous traite comme du bétail.

Ne donnez pas votre vie à ces êtres inhumains, ces hommes machines avec une machine à la place de la tête et une machine dans le cur. 
Vous nêtes pas des machines. 
Vous nêtes pas des esclaves. 
Vous êtes des hommes, des hommes avec tout lamour du monde dans le cur. 
Vous navez pas de haine, sinon pour ce qui est inhumain, ce qui nest pas fait damour. 
Soldats ne vous battez pas pour lesclavage mais pour la liberté.

Il est écrit dans lEvangile selon Saint Luc « Le Royaume de Dieu est dans lêtre humain », pas dans un seul humain ni dans un groupe humain, mais dans tous les humains, mais en vous, en vous le peuple qui avez le pouvoir, le pouvoir de créer les machines, le pouvoir de créer le bonheur. Vous, le peuple, vous avez le pouvoir, le pouvoir de rendre la vie belle et libre, le pouvoir de faire de cette vie une merveilleuse aventure.

Alors au nom même de la Démocratie, utilisons ce pouvoir. Il faut tous nous unir, il faut tous nous battre pour un monde nouveau, un monde humain qui donnera à chacun loccasion de travailler, qui apportera un avenir à la jeunesse et à la vieillesse la sécurité.

Ces brutes vous ont promis toutes ces choses pour que vous leur donniez le pouvoir : ils mentaient. Ils nont pas tenu leurs merveilleuses promesses : jamais ils ne le feront. Les dictateurs saffranchissent en prenant le pouvoir mais ils font un esclave du peuple.

Alors, il faut nous battre pour accomplir toutes leurs promesses. Il faut nous battre pour libérer le monde, pour renverser les frontières et les barrières raciales, pour en finir avec lavidité, avec la haine et lintolérance. Il faut nous battre pour construire un monde de raison, un monde où la science et le progrès mèneront tous les hommes vers le bonheur. Soldats, au nom de la Démocratie, unissons-nous tous !"_

Le Dictateur - Chaplin


----------



## meskh (8 Juin 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais dire aussi, que j'aime pas les répliques francaises de film américains, anglais, voire espagnol, etc. J'AIME PAS LA VF, JE HAIS LA VF...



Qu'est ce que tu veux que ça nous foute?


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## meskh (8 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Et juste là : un géranium !"_
> _Numérobisque faisant les plans de son palais._



et le palais va de de là a de la bas


----------



## Max London (8 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Et juste là : un géranium !"_
> _Numérobisque faisant les plans de son palais._
> 
> 
> ...



Juste la, un *petit* géranium 

Mais le meilleur moment c'est quand même quand ils coupent pour passer le docu sur la langouste


----------



## meskh (8 Juin 2006)

il est ou le magno ??


----------



## meskh (9 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non non, y a mieux partout. C'est pas mal mais les Monthy Python© maîtrisaient encore mieux ce genre de rupture... :



 Quel film ?

Je ne connais pas très bien.



merci


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

"Nan mais je vais te dire, ta sharon stone là, elle a du en dérouler du câble pour avoir le job..." (Les collègues, le pire film jamais réalisé)


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juin 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Quel film ?
> 
> Je ne connais pas très bien.
> 
> ...



dans l'ordre :
- "the quest of the holly grail"
- "life of bryan"
- "the meaning of life"

all of these are THE reference.!


----------



## N°6 (9 Juin 2006)

_Et quand tu me parles, je te prierais de te taire !_

Chat noir chat blanc


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juin 2006)

mon vendezou, tu ne l'aurais pas en .avi par hasard, comme ça tu pourrais me l'envoyer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

«Chérie, il y a encore un évêque mort sur le palier» dit monsieur en sortant de l'appart pour aller travailler.  


_The Monty Python_


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *:afraid: "L'inquisition espagnole !!!!" :afraid:*​ _The Monty Python Flying Circus_, dans un épisode proche du Parfait.​ :love: :love: :love: :love:
> ​


*Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!*

:love: un de mes préférés, avec _the knights who say NI_ :love:


----------



## Nobody (9 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> *Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!*



Mais laissez-moi tranquille: je ne suis pas Jésus-Christ!



Sinon, perso, j'adore celle-ci dans Podium:

"Reviens chérie, c'était rien qu'un petit coup de biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite!!!"

:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais dire aussi, que j'aime pas les répliques francaises de film américains, anglais, voire espagnol, etc. J'AIME PAS LA VF, JE HAIS LA VF...



You're talking to me ?  :mouais:    




			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> dans l'ordre :
> - "the quest of the holly grail"
> - *"life of bryan"*
> - "the meaning of life"
> ...



c'est "life of b*L*ian"... :love: :love: 


_[A line of prisoners files past a jailer.] 
Jailer : Crucifixion? 
Prisoner : Yes. 
Jailer : Good. Out of the door, line on the left, one cross each. [Next prisoner.] Crucifixion? 
Prisoner 2 : Er, no, freedom actually. 
Jailer : What? 
Prisoner 2 : Yeah, they said I hadn't done anything and I could go and live on an island somewhere. 
Jailer : Oh I say, that's very nice. Well, off you go then. 
Prisoner 2 : No, I'm just pulling your leg, it's crucifixion really. 
Jailer : [laughing] Oh yes, very good. Well... 
Prisoner 2 : Yes I know, out of the door, one cross each, line on the left. 
...

Brian : I'm not the Messiah! Will you please listen? I am not the Messiah, do you understand?! Honestly! 
Girl : Only the true Messiah denies His divinity. 
Brian : What?! Well, what sort of chance does that give me? All right! I am the Messiah! 
Followers : He is! He is the Messiah! 
Brian : Now, Feuque off! 
[silence] 
Arthur : How shall we Feuque off, O Lord? 
...
_

Les Monty Python : la seule raison valable d'aimer les anglais...


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juin 2006)

l'unique en effet, parce que.... Sus mes preux, mort à l'angloy


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> l'unique en effet, parce que.... Sus mes preux, mort à l'angloy


 
J'pensais que tu allais rajouter "oui, la seule raison avec Aston Martin" mais même pas, tu m'déçois...  

ps : chu à mounpéyé du 30 juillet au 5 août... à boireeeuuuh !!


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'pensais que tu allais rajouter "oui, la seule raison avec Aston Martin" mais même pas, tu m'déçois...
> 
> ps : chu à mounpéyé du 30 juillet au 5 août... à boireeeuuuh !!



Je sais, je sais, j'ai eu ton message mon chéri, mais moi je n'en suis pas encore sûr... je te tiendrai au courant le plus rapidement possible.

De toute manière je serai là au moins un soir pendant la période, donc il n'est paz impossible que nous buvions un coup en effet. (comme ça ce sera fait...)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, je sais, j'ai eu ton message mon chéri, mais moi je n'en suis pas encore sûr... je te tiendrai au courant le plus rapidement possible.
> 
> De toute manière je serai là au moins un soir pendant la période, donc il n'est paz impossible que nous buvions un coup en effet. (comme ça ce sera fait...)



ça va Pit et Rick ? on vous gêne pas trop au milieu de vos émpé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça va Pit et Rick ? on vous gêne pas trop au milieu de vos émpé ?



Ça s'arrange pas, l'humeur, dis donc. Tiens, pour te rendre le moral, dimanche soir, pendant les jeux du cirque sur téheffehun, sur la chaîne d'à côté, il y a "Les Barbouzes". Même si c'est vu et revu, on s'en lasse pas !


----------



## Max London (9 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non non, y a mieux partout. C'est pas mal mais les Monthy Python© maîtrisaient encore mieux ce genre de rupture...
> 
> _*"(...)Je dis merci à la vie, je danse la vie !!(...)"*_
> :love:



The Meaning of Life n'est-ce pas?:d

Raah les Monthy Python...on en fait plus des commes ça :love:

"Après cette mort, plus rien ne sera jamais comme avant...mais tout doit rester comme avant!  Une petite partie de Biche Volley?"

*RRRrrrr!!!*


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> The Meaning of Life n'est-ce pas?:d
> 
> Raah les Monthy Python...on en fait plus des commes ça :love:
> 
> ...


Ici c'est moi qui fait la loi c'est claiiiiiir ??..... Alors faites pô chieeer  ( The Mask)  J'adore .

J'ai pas encore réfléchi mais doit y 'en avoir des oufs dans Men In Black


----------



## Max London (9 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est moi qui fait la loi c'est claiiiiiir ??..... Alors faites pô chieeer  ( The Mask)  J'adore .
> 
> J'ai pas encore réfléchi mais doit y 'en avoir des oufs dans Men In Black



Ben dans MIB ya celle la que:

"On vous a jamais dit qu'il pleuvait des blacks a New York?"


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ben dans MIB ya celle la que:
> 
> "On vous a jamais dit qu'il pleuvait des blacks a New York?"



Mdr trop bon oui , c'est vrai ^^. Ou salut l'artiste ( bon c'ets pas une blague mais c'est marrant  )


----------



## landrih (9 Juin 2006)

of all the ginjoints in the world, she had to come into mine!

Bogart dans "casablanca"


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juin 2006)

*La Cité de la Peur*

_On peut tromper une fois mille personnes. On peut tromper mille fois une personne. Mais on ne peut pas tromper mille fois, mille personnes..._


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> *La Cité de la Peur*
> 
> _On peut tromper une fois mille personnes. On peut tromper mille fois une personne. Mais on ne peut pas tromper mille fois, mille personnes..._



Pour continuer dans la réplique des Nuls  

- Vous voulez du thé ??
- Juste un doigt
- Vous voulez pas du thé d'abord ??             TROP EXPLOSE DE RIRE


----------



## azrael24 (9 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Pour continuer dans la réplique des Nuls
> 
> - Vous voulez du thé ??
> - Juste un doigt
> - Vous voulez pas du thé d'abord ??             TROP EXPLOSE DE RIRE


deja citée par moi-meme il y a deux pages et apparrement je n'etais pas le premier  elle va devenir recurante cette répliques


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'avatar de Nobody qui m'y a fait repenser...



De qui?  







:rateau:


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Pour continuer dans la réplique des Nuls
> 
> - Vous voulez du thé ??
> - Juste un doigt
> - Vous voulez pas du thé d'abord ??             TROP EXPLOSE DE RIRE



Euh, dans le vrai film c'est pas du thé qu'il propose...  M'enfin, c'est l'intention qui compte 


Zut ! J'ai oublié d'éteindre l'aspirateur !!! :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (9 Juin 2006)

Toujours dans la Cité de la Peur:

- Je vous préviens, patron, ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur, c'est une véritable boucherie.


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Euh, dans le vrai film c'est pas du thé qu'il propose...  M'enfin, c'est l'intention qui compte
> 
> 
> Zut ! J'ai oublié d'éteindre l'aspirateur !!! :rateau:



L'intention, l'intention. Pas d'accord sur ce coup là !


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> L'intention, l'intention. Pas d'accord sur ce coup là !



Mais... tu ne veux pas un whisky avant ?  :casse:


A noter que ce gimmick avait été rôdé par le même Darmon dans _les Nuls, l'émission _ quelques années avant...


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2006)

J'en ai une : 

- Vous voulez du saké ?
- Just un Timberlake
- Vous voulez pas du Robbie Williams d'abord ??   


Tiens qu'est ce qu'elle fait là cette trappe ?? Exit ?? Oh c'est pour que je sorte , ok je sors , mais je reviendrais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2006)

- Numérobis, tu as 3 mois.
- 3 mois ? Mais avec combien de temps de retard ? 

_(Astérix et Obélix : mission Cléopâtre)_  

Sinon, toutes les répliques des "Tontons Flingueurs", MON film culte. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

iDiuck a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, toutes les répliques des "Tontons Flingueurs", MON film culte.



Alors réserve ta soirée, son pendant "espionnage", Les barbouzes, passe demain soir sur la deux !


----------



## azrael24 (10 Juin 2006)

c'est une bonne idée de repasser les vieux classiques comme les tontons flinguers il ni a pas longtemps sur la 2 et maintenant les barbouzes, pour des jeunes comme moi qui ne connaissent pas ca permet d'etoffer notre culture répliquophile


----------



## Imaginus (10 Juin 2006)

_"Ceci est un magnum 44 ,il peut vous arraché la tete comme le vent arrache votre chapeau"


_Magnum Force.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

"J'ai rêvé d'un escargot qui rampait... Sur le fil d'un rasoir à main"
Colonel Kurtz - Apocalypse now

J'avais 14 ans la première fois que j'ai entendu cette phrase pour la première fois... Sur le coup, elle ne m'a pas marqué. Beaucoup moins que le déluge d'images folles dans lequel j'ai baigné pendant plus de 2h 1/2...
C'est fou la résonance grandissante qu'elle a pu acquérir au fil des ans... Au point de devenir obsessionnelle et symptomatique...
Combien de fois a-t-elle pu me revenir en mémoire, dans des moments que j'aurais préféré 
n'être que du cinéma...
Chapeau, Copolla...


----------



## Imaginus (10 Juin 2006)

T'inquietes j'ai aussi la version collector en DVD. 

Baleze quand meme quand il se retire les doigts du cul.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2006)

"Ouais!! Ben n'empêche que c'est pas toujours ceux qui les font rire qui les b******"!!!"

Dominique Pinon, _Les Arcandiers_


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juin 2006)

*Last Action Hero*

_J'suis sur que t'adores les répliques de cinéma du genre « Fais moi plaisir » ou « Je suis ton pire cauchemar » et celle là qu'est ce que t'en dis? « Le babile débile du babouin nubile! » AH ! Tu l&#8217;attendais pas celle là hein!_


----------



## Matt74 (10 Juin 2006)

J'aime beaucoup dans Piège de Christal :

- L'opératrice : "Qui que vous soyez, attention cette fréquence est exclusivement réservée aux urgences !"
- Mc Clane : "Sans blague ! Et vous croyez que j'appelle pour commander une pizza !?"
 

Ainsi que :

"9 millions de terroristes dans le monde, j'en tue un et il a les pieds plus petits que ma soeur !"


----------



## HImac in touch (11 Juin 2006)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup dans Piège de Christal :
> 
> - L'opératrice : "Qui que vous soyez, attention cette fréquence est exclusivement réservée aux urgences !"
> - Mc Clane : "Sans blague ! Et vous croyez que j'appelle pour commander une pizza !?"
> ...




Dans piège de crystal, que McClayne prend un vélo à un gosse je crois et le gosse dit : 

"vas y putaiin de ta race" Mdr trop bon , c'est devenu une de mes insultes préférées


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Juin 2006)

C'est une longue réplique du film de Marcel Pagnol "Naïs" dite par Fernandel qui interprète le rôle de Toine, le valet de ferme qui est bossu.

Ce film je l'ai vu de nombreuses fois pourtant mais j'ai toujours les larmes aux yeux quand j'entends ceci :

_"Je vais vous dire Madame Rostaing, quand j'étais petit mes parents m'adoraient. 
Et surtout ma grand mère, j'étais déjà comme je suis naturellement. 
Et moi, je savais pas, enfin je veux dire je savais pas la différence qu'il y avait avec les autres. 
La bosse c'est traître, ça vous vient par derrière on la voit pas. 
Chez les paysans y'a pas d'armoire à glace et on se voit dans les yeux de sa mère, 
et naturellement on s'y voit beau. Un jour un voisin qui était très gentil m'a dit: 
"Oh le joli petit bossu!" Alors j'ai demandé à ma grand-mère: "Qu'est-ce que c'est un bossu?" 
Alors elle m'a dit: "C'est vrai que tu es un joli petit bossu parce que tu as un peu le dos rond 
et c'est parce que tu n'es pas comme les autres qu'on t'aime beaucoup." 
Alors elle m'a chanté une vieille chanson, je me rappelle pas la musique 
mais les paroles ça disait comme ça: "Un rêve m 'a dit une chose étrange, 
un secret de Dieu qu'on a jamais su. Les petits bossus sont de petits anges, 
qui cachent leurs ailes sous leur pardessus. Voilà le secret des petits bossus." 
C'est joli mais c'est pas vrai. Moi, j'y ai cru jusqu 'à dix ans, je croyais que les ailes me poussaient. 
Alors souvent, ma grand-mère, elle me chantait la chanson qui était beaucoup plus longue que ça. 
Seulement les grands-mères, Madame Rostaing, c'est comme le mimosa, 
c'est doux et c'est frais et c'est fragile. Un matin elle n'était plus là. 
Un bossu et une grand-mère tout va bien on peut chanter. 
Mais un petit bossu qui a perdu sa grand-mère, c'est un bossu tout court."
_


----------



## Max London (11 Juin 2006)

"Votre colin, avec ou sans patates?
-100 PATATES!"

"Mais j'adooooore l'abstrait!"

*Les trois frères*


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juin 2006)

*Total Recall*

_- Salut étranger. Ici Howser. Si les choses ont mal tourné je me parle à moi même et tu as une serviette mouillée autour de la tête. Alors cher monsieur je ne sais pas qui, attend toi à une super surprise. Tu nes pas toi, tu es moi. 
- Sans blagues..._


----------



## Galatée (11 Juin 2006)

*Les aventures de Rabbi Jacob*

_- Comment, Salomon, vous êtes juif ? Bon, c'est pas grave, je vous garde quand même._


_- C'est qu'ils ont des voitures, maintenant... Ils ont des Rolls *blanches*, les *Noirs*..._

J'ai enfin vu en entier ce film hier soir, c'est à se pisser dessus de rire


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2006)

_Bring out your dead, bring out your dead !
I'm not dead !
Yes you are old chap" _ ( coup de massue )


*Monty Python and the Holy Grail *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2006)

Dans "Le père noël est une ordure", à un moment, un désespéré appelle depuis une cabine téléphonique avec un pistolet sur la tempe.  Mais Thérèse l'entend mal. Alors elle finit par lui dire "Appuyez sur le bouton". Et le type appuye sur la détente. Alors elle lui dit : "La prochaine fois, appelez d'une cabine qui marche".
C'est horrible mais j'adore.


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

"Tu sens bon la pisse ma sal...pe ! " (j.P Marielle - les galettes de pont aven)


----------



## Max London (12 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Dans "Le père noël est une ordure", à un moment, un désespéré appelle depuis une cabine téléphonique avec un pistolet sur la tempe.  Mais Thérèse l'entend mal. Alors elle finit par lui dire "Appuyez sur le bouton". Et le type appuye sur la détente. Alors elle lui dit : "La prochaine fois, appelez d'une cabine qui marche".
> C'est horrible mais j'adore.



Oui ou alors quand Thérèse tricotte des gants pour les petits lépreux de Jakarta, et que Pierre lui dit "Si vous voulez mon avis, une bonne paire de chaussettes et hop!"



Filme culte.


----------



## Fondug (12 Juin 2006)

"- Pouaah, mais ils sont dégueulasses ces petit-fours ! Sinon, vous faites quoi dans la vie ?
- Je suis traiteur, pour les mariages, les inaugurations, etc.
-  Et ben, ici ils auraient du vous demander de fournir les petit-fours pour cette soirée
- Ils l'ont fait
- Vous avez refusé, vous avez bien fait
- J'ai accepté"

Love Actually, la flemme de retrouver la VO, traduction maison (comme ET telephone)


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Juin 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Oui ou alors quand Thérèse tricotte des gants pour les petits lépreux de Jakarta, et que Pierre lui dit "Si vous voulez mon avis, une bonne paire de chaussettes et hop!"
> 
> 
> 
> Filme culte.



Ca dépend , ca dépasse


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend , ca dépasse


mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette matière?!...mais...mais c'est de la me...e?!!


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette matière?!...mais...mais c'est de la me...e?!!




T'es trop Groovy baby euh.... Baby  Oui je sais ça fait deux fois baby .


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2006)

*Wyatt Earp*

_Vos hommes ont du respect pour vous Mr Clemente, et je ne veux rien faire pour qu'ils en ai moins...Mais si vous refusez de coopérer, je vous jure que je vous fais dans le ventre un trou si grand que toute votre équipe verra ce que vous avez pris au petit déjeuner._


----------



## Saltabadil (14 Juin 2006)

- "La maîtresse dit que la vraie beauté c'est à l'intérieur..."
- "Oui, ça c'est un truc que disent les gens moches."

Ca vient de *Menteur Menteur*, le film n'est pas grandiose mais cette réplique me tord toujours en deux


----------



## darkbeno (14 Juin 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> - "La maîtresse dit que la vraie beauté c'est à l'intérieur..."
> - "Oui, ça c'est un truc que disent les gens moches."
> 
> Ca vient de *Menteur Menteur*, le film n'est pas grandiose mais cette réplique me tord toujours en deux


J'aime bien celle là. Elle a été reprise par Poelevoord dans les carnets de Mr Manatane "l'autre jour, une amie me dit, Jean-François, la vraie beauté n'est-elle pas celle qui vient du coeur ? Je lui dis mon cul ! Ce sont les moches qui disent ça... Ne laissez pas les autres être beau à votre place."


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juin 2006)

*Edward aux mains d'argent*

_T'es resté trop longtemps enfermé. T'ignores tout du monde des adolescentes hein? Elles sont toquées!_


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien celle là. Elle a été reprise par Poelevoord dans les carnets de Mr Manatane "l'autre jour, une amie me dit, Jean-François, la vraie beauté n'est-elle pas celle qui vient du coeur ? Je lui dis mon cul ! Ce sont les moches qui disent ça... Ne laissez pas les autres être beau à votre place."


 
Enorme !

"Tenez! J'avais une amie...dont je tairais le nom....secret professionnel oblige...qui vient me voir et qui me dit: 
- Manatane, j'ai envi d'enseigner les mathématiques appliquées.
Je lui ai dit "Nooooon Sheila. Tu as une grosse flaque d'eau dans le cerveau. On l'entend quand tu tousses! Essaye plutôt la chanson. Elle a eu son ptit succès dans les années 60"

****

"Vous entendez ? (bruit de bouilloire qui siffle) Ca, c'est la mélodie du temps qui passe... Vous voyez ces gens là savent encore prendre le temps d'apprécier le temps qui passe, et vous savez pourquoi ? Parcequ'ils sont au chômage !"


----------



## Saltabadil (16 Juin 2006)

Hank : (alors qu'un serveur albinos se dirige vers lui) Aaaaah ! Un coton-tige géant !

Je sais, c'est bête, c'est méchant, mais on a raté les deux minutes du film qui suivaient tellement on riait.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Juin 2006)

"Je suis le sergent d'armement Hartman et votre chef instructeur.
A partir d'aujourd'hui, vous ne parlerez que quand on vous parlera et les premiers et derniers mots qui sortirons de votre sale gueule, ce sera "CHEF" Tas d'punaises !!
Est-ce que c'est clair ?"
"Chef, oui, Chef !"
"Mon cul, je n'entend rien ! Montrez moi que vous en avez une paire !"
"CHEF, OUI, CHEF !"

_(Full Metal Jacket)_

Pour moi, toute la scène est une réplique culte. Je parle ici de la VF que je trouve particulièrement réussie et très fournie au niveau du vocabulaire et des expressions.
Peut-être même plus colorée que la VO...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juin 2006)

*Volte Face*

_Il faut dire que nous faisons la guerre au terrorisme d'une manière TELLEMENT secrète, que lors quon claque des doigts rien ne se passe!_


----------



## Fondug (16 Juin 2006)

"Mais remuez vous bon dieu ! On dirait une bande de débiles mentaux en train de se farcir un abat-jour !!'

"Tu raterais l'eau si on te jetait d'un bateau"

Ces deux répliques issues d'un véritable chef-d'oeuvre du cinéma américain d'aprés guerre : Dodgeball


----------



## Pooley (16 Juin 2006)

"les cons ca ose tout, c'est meme a ca qu'on les reconnait" (les tontons flingueurs)

"les coups de pompe volent bas les gars" (un taxi pour tobrouk)

moi fan d'audiard? naaaaaaaaan


----------



## Max London (17 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> "Mais remuez vous bon dieu ! On dirait une bande de débiles mentaux en train de se farcir un abat-jour !!'
> 
> "Tu raterais l'eau si on te jetait d'un bateau"
> 
> Ces deux répliques issues d'un véritable chef-d'oeuvre du cinéma américain d'aprés guerre : Dodgeball



Oui, le fameux Dodgeball, film culte. 
C'est souvent dans des films bien pourris qu'on trouve de super citation n'est-ce pas 

"-Chef, je pourrais vous parler en privé?
 -Oui, bien sur.
 -Voila...Ce que j'ai a vous dire est assez embarrassant...Chef, nous avons une liaison, votre femme et moi.  Enfin, surtout votre femme.
 -Oh mon dieu...
  Mais comment avez vous pu tromper ma vigilence?
  Oh mon dieu...oh mon dieu...
  Oh mon dieu...
 -Encore un petit?
 -Oh mon dieu...Mais moi aussi j'ai une confidence à vous faire.  Ne le prenez pas mal mais...moi aussi j'ai baisé ma femme.
 -Oh mon dieu...
 -T'as baisé ma femme, j'ai baisé ma femme...allez on est quitte."

*RRRrrrr!!!*


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juin 2006)

*Stalingrad*

_Soldats de la glorieuse Armée Rouge, désormais cest la victoire ou la mort, ceux qui battront en retraite seront abattus, pas de pitié pour les lâches et les traîtres!_


----------



## LeProf (17 Juin 2006)

*Rambo

*"Ils vont l'avoir leur ****** de guerre"

*Le Bon, la Brute et le Truand

*
"Déja recherché dans quatorze comtés de cet état,
a été reconnu coupable d'homicide volontaire, d'attaque à main armé
de vol de banques et de services postaux de l'état
de vol d'objet sacrés, d'incendie criminel d'une prison de l'état,
de faux témoignage, bigamie, abandon de domicile conjugal,
d'incitation à la prostitution, d'escroquerie et d'extorsion de fond,
de recelle, d'émission de fausses monaies,
d'usage de jeux de cartes et de dés truqués,
d'agression......"
"hmmmm"



"Tu vois, le monde se divise en 2 catégories : 
ceux qui ont un pistolet charger et ceux qui creusent....
Toi tu creuses ......"


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juin 2006)

*Qui veut la peau de Roger Rabbit?*

_Nous allons surmonter ces petites pécadilles et nous serons à nouveau heureux vous entendez? HEUREUX! E.R.E!!_


----------



## Galatée (18 Juin 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est pour vous les répliques dans les films ou série qui vous ont marqué ..



Alors puisqu'on a le droit de mettre les séries...
Quelques cultes de *Friends* :

"Why do you have to break up with her ? Be a man ! Stop calling !"

"Hey look, it's a monkey with a Ross on it's ass" ou dans le même genre "Be careful, you have a paleontologist on your face"

"When I first move to the city, I went out a couple of times with this girl, really hot, great kisser, but she had the biggest Adam's apple. Drove me nuts"

"If the homo sapiens, are in fact, *homo* sapiens, is that why they're extinct ? "

"One of the most important things in soap opera acting, is reacting... That does not mean acting again"

"Fine, judge all you want, but married a lesbian, left a man at the altar, fell in love with a gay ice dancer, threw a girl's wooden leg into the fire, live in a box ! "

"You love divorce so much you're probably gonna marry it ! Then it won't work out and you're gonna have to divorce it, divorcing guy. (pause) I'm so drunk. "

Je traduis pas... c'est drôle pour ceux qui connaissent, et en français ça rend beaucoup moins bien 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

Qui a vu le film Muriel ?
Vers la fin du film un des gosses dit à son père par la fenêtre : "Papa, papa, je t'ai ouvert une bière". Le père : "Merci mon fils j'arrive". 
Mais faut voir la scène hors contexte ça ne donne pas grand chose :rateau:


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2006)

"La lune dans le caniveau" de Beneix.
Les deux personnages principaux se marient de nuit, en secret, dans une chapelle perdue (celle que l'on voit en haut du rocher, à gauche sur l'affiche). Comme la decision fut prise dans l'urgence, ils n'ont pas d'alliances. La personne qui "célèbre" l'union (et qui n'est en fait qu'un scribouillard qui pourra rajouter leur noms sur le registre des mariages et se fait ainsi des rallonges au salaire) ouvre alors une armoire dans laquelle se trouvent des statues de la vierge, coiffées de bagues en plastique sensées représenter l'auréole. Il en prend deux, de différentes tailles :

"Voilà, ca fera 100 de plus : 60 pour la petite, 40 pour la grande. La foi, ce n'est pas une question de taille !".








Je vous engage d'ailleurs à absolument essayer de regarder ce film sublime lors de ses (rares) passages en télévision. Il n'est pas édité en DVD (sauf, allez savoir pourquoi, au Japon) ce qui est un scandale absolu vu les merdes qui font l'objet de rééditions tous les jours.


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2006)

Dans le même, une scène de jalousie mythique entre Victoria Abril :love: et Gerard Depardieu.



- Je t'ai vu parler a une rousse dans un bar, l'autre jour
- Une rousse ?! La serveuse ! Il faut bien que je lui parle, à la serveuse, si je veux commander à boire !
- Ah oui ? Elle prend les commandes dans la rue, ta serveuse ?
(silence)
- Et je t'ai vu rentrer dans un hôtel avec elle !
- Un hôtel ? Pfffff.... Un entrepot !
- Et alors, qu'est-ce que ca change ?!"

A ce moment, Depardieu tend le doigt et montre une lampe de salon.

- Je t'ai acheté une lampe.

Abril, d'un seul coup, "fond" et sa voix devient caline...

- Aïe... Pourquoi tu ne me l'a pas dit plus tôt ?
- J'ai voulu te le dire, mais tu m'as sauté dessus comme une panthère !

(petits bisous)

- On se marie ?
- Je sais pas Loretta... T'es trop jalouse
- J'ai toutes les raisons d'être jalouse !

(elle ramasse un morceau de miroir cassé sur le sol, s'approche de lui, pose le miroir sur les genoux de Depardieu, lui prend les cheveux dans le cou et lui penche le visage sur le reflet), puis, d'une voix dure :

- Tu vois ta tête ? Tu la vois ? Eh bien, cette tête là c'est celle que tu as lorsque tu es au dessus d'une femme... quand tu baises... (dans un souffle) Quand tu me baise... Viens... (suppliant) Viens....

:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juin 2006)

*Hercule* de Disney.

_-Alors Hadès! Enfin sorti de ton trou? Comment ça va dans l'autre monde?
-Mais très très très bien! Légèrement noir, un peu obscur et comme toujours, hé hé, des morts un peu partout c'est la vie ça!
-Allons Hadès ne sois pas si mortel! Joins toi à la cérémonie!
- Ah ah hé j'aimerais papy. Mais à l'inverse de vous dieux qui êtes d'une paresse olympique, j'ai, et je le déplore, un petit boulot à plein temps que tu m'as, n'oublie pas, si charitablement refilé... Zeus... alors j'aimerais, chou, mais niet.
-Prend le temps de vivre! Tu vas te tuer au travail! Ah! Te tuer au travail! Ah ah! Je suis mort de rire!
-Hé hé et si seulement... c'était vrai..._


----------



## Matt74 (19 Juin 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Alors puisqu'on a le droit de mettre les séries...
> Quelques cultes de *Friends* :
> 
> "Why do you have to break up with her ? Be a man ! Stop calling !"
> ...



Oula... des répliques de Friends yen a un paquet ! Dans le genre :

-"They think they are so smart ! But they don't know that we know that they know !
- Oh yes I see... The messers will become the messees !"
et un peu plus tard :
-"They think they can mess with us !? They don't know we know they know we know !! Joey you can't say anything !"
-"Like if I wanted to !" (saison 5)

J'aime aussi beaucoup :
-"You found my book ?
- Yeah I did ! (...) I know I shouldn't have but... You've got porn !":love: (saison 7)

Sans oublier les célèbres :
"We were on a break !" et autres "How you doin' !?" 

Je confirme malgré tout qu'il faille être fan de la série pour saisir certaines répliques, et je plus que confirme le fait que la version originale est bien meilleure !


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "La lune dans le caniveau" de Beneix.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



absolument d'accord, c'est tellement rare des films de cette intensité...


----------



## Fondug (20 Juin 2006)

Tiens, je repensais à celle-là en passant dans la rue concernée :

"- Dites y'a une case pour les bagages perdus ?
- Ouais, c'est la case morillons..."

Juste pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, la centrale des objets trouvés sur Paris se trouve rue des morillons...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas édité en DVD (sauf, allez savoir pourquoi, au Japon) ce qui est un scandale absolu vu les merdes qui font l'objet de rééditions tous les jours.



Ben mon loup, t'as mal dormi ? T'es fatigué ? Comment crois tu qu'ils arriveraient à les vendre, les merdes en question, si les gens pouvaient acheter de bons films comme ça ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon loup, t'as mal dormi ? T'es fatigué ? Comment crois tu qu'ils arriveraient à les vendre, les merdes en question, si les gens pouvaient acheter de bons films comme ça ? :rateau:



Bah en soldes ! Voir sur cDiscount "the hours", film admirable, à moins de 5 euros !


----------



## vincebart (20 Juin 2006)

dans _le pere noel est une ordure_: 

"vous savez therese, je n'aime pas dire du mal des gens, mais c'est vrai qu'elle est gentille" :love:


----------



## Amaël (21 Juin 2006)

*Pierre:* Je suis désolé Thérèse, je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris...c'est une catastrophe.

*Thérèse:* Ce n'est rien Pierre, je n'ai rien senti.

*Pierre:* C'est une catastrophe.


----------



## Matt74 (21 Juin 2006)

Bon ben puisqu'on est dans Le Père Noël est une ordure :

"Si vous allez dans ce sens Pierre, c'est vous qui avez acheté le sapin et elle n'est pas la dernière à en profiter !"

mais aussi :

"Homme en retard, femme dans le tiroir !!"


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben puisqu'on est dans Le Père Noël est une ordure :
> 
> "Si vous allez dans ce sens Pierre, c'est vous qui avez acheté le sapin et elle n'est pas la dernière à en profiter !"
> 
> ...


C'est "Liaison dans le tiroir" :rateau: 
"je ne vous jette pas la pierre Pierre, mais j'étais à 2 doigts de m'enerver"


----------



## Matt74 (21 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> C'est "Liaison dans le tiroir" :rateau:



Toutes mes excuses !!
Moi qui croyais bien connaître le film, je me suis ridiculisé là...
Allez, pour me faire pardonner :
"Donnez-moi un bout de cette chose longue et molle"


----------



## Fondug (22 Juin 2006)

Je crois que c'est "homme en retard, polichinelle dans l'tiroir

Sinon, ressortie encore ce we, dans un contexte un peu similaire sauf qu'il ne s'agissait pas de ski mais d'un autre sport. A l'exclamation "bien joué !", je réponds souvent "c'est mes skis, y z'ont fait deuxième à crans montana"


----------



## Matt74 (22 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> A l'exclamation "bien joué !", je réponds souvent "c'est mes skis, y z'ont fait deuxième à crans montana"



Et tu pourrais même rajouter : "et pourtant j'ai pas forcé j'y suis allé pepère..."


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2006)

*Judge Dredd*

_La loi cest moi! Et lordre! Toutes vos armes me doivent être remises, tous vos quartiers sont en état darrestation._


----------



## Matt74 (22 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> *Judge Dredd*
> 
> _La loi cest moi! Et lordre! Toutes vos armes me doivent être remises, tous vos quartiers sont en état darrestation._



Ouuuhh j'ai peur...


----------



## olivier1969 (22 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je repensais à celle-là en passant dans la rue concernée :
> 
> "- Dites y'a une case pour les bagages perdus ?
> - Ouais, c'est la case morillons..."
> ...


j'ai même fait les relevés de leur locaux et les plans, c'est un sacré bordel là dedans. vous n'imaginez même pas ce que l'on y trouve.....


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Juin 2006)

Doh!


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Doh!


ça c'est homer simpson


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est homer simpson




Na c'est le russe dans Goldeneye Da


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2006)

*Bernie*

- Fini la branlette
- M'en fous, chuis gaucher !


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juin 2006)

*La Grande Vadrouille*

_- En tout cas ils peuvent me tuer je ne parlerais pas!
- Mais moi non plus! Ils peuvent vous tuer je ne parlerais pas!
- Je savais qu'on pouvait compter sur vous._


----------



## jphg (23 Juin 2006)

hier soir dans le film "Paris je t'aime"

_"it's my life, ****** !"_

edit :   ah bon ? ya de la censure texte maintenant sur MacG&#233; ? et les petits cr&#233;tins qui savent pas &#233;crire, on les censure pas ? grrr&#8230;

_"it's my life, p*u*t*a*i*n !"_

-------

_"Y-a des types en ville qui veulent me poin&#231;onner"_
(de m&#233;moire, et dans les sous-titres, dans La Vierge des tueurs de Barbet Schroeder)

------ je continue, je vous fais mes carnets qui sont sur mon buro --------
_
"Oh mais j'ai quand m&#234;me travaill&#233; rue de Douais, je suis du pays !"_
(Le salaire de la peur, qd Montant rencontre Vanel-le-cr&#226;neur)
_
"-C'est Linda, une gentille petite s&#339;ur
-J'vois &#231;a&#8230;"_
(m&#234;me film)
_
"Listen my friend, i need money, et quand je need money, tu me connais, j'me connais plus !"_
(Vanel, m&#234;me film)

et la meilleure :
_"- tu l'as caress&#233;e un peu ?
-ah ! moi, j'aime pas les gnagnagnas !
-les gars comme nous, c'est pas fait pour les filles !"_

oh ! yen a encore !
_
"10 sous pour partir, 1000 dollars pour rentrer, ya pas &#224; dire, la vie augmente !"

" allume les girandoles !"

" j'ai la gueule en palissandre, je cracherais des &#233;chardes !"
_
------------
_
"Ho ho ! this is the flipside of cool !" _(Psycho Beach Party)

-------
_
"And before you can say Jimmy Robinson !&#8230;" _ (traduction de "en moins de 5 minutes" ou "en moins de temps qu'il ne faut pour le dire", Reefer Madness)
_
"'-oh! it's fancy talk, from Romeo and Juliet, 'cos when a guy wants to woo a girl, he needs, you know, the right language.
- are you tryin' to woo me , Jimmy Harper ?!"_
(m&#234;me film)


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2006)

"Looked dead, didn't I? But I wasn't. But it wasn't from lack of trying, I can tell you that. Actually, Bill's last bullet put me in a coma - A coma I was to lie in for four years. When I woke up, I went on what the movie advertisements refer to as a 'roaring rampage of revenge.' I roared. And I rampaged. And I got bloody satisfaction. I've killed a hell of a lot of people to get to this point, but I have only one more. The last one. The one I'm driving to right now. The only one left. And when I arrive at my destination, I am gonna kill Bill."


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (24 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est homer simpson





bingo!


----------



## didisha (24 Juin 2006)

"Je peins malgré moi les choses cachées derrière les choses." (Le Quai des brumes)


----------



## spyan (24 Juin 2006)

Dans une vingtaine de films :

<< Je m'appelle Bond, James Bond >>


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Dans une vingtaine de films :
> 
> << Je m'appelle Bond, James Bond >>



Dans un seul film : "Je m'appelle Monde, Raymonde !"


----------



## Saltabadil (27 Juin 2006)

Les derniers mots du film *Gattaca*, alors que Vincent touche enfin à son rêve et part dans l'espace :

"Pour quelqu'un qui n'avait jamais été fait pour ce monde, je dois avouer que j'ai soudain du mal à le quitter. Bien sûr, on dit que chaque atome de notre corps faisait autrefois partie d'une étoile. Peut-être que je ne pars pas. Peut-être que je rentre chez moi."


----------



## jphg (29 Juin 2006)

_
"- Vous plaisantez ?
- Je ne plaisante jamais, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas d'humour ; oh! bien sûr je connais des gens qui ont de l'humour, des amies de ma femmes, des collègues de bureau, mais moi, personnellement, je n'ai pas d'humour."_

(Jules et Kim, Truffaut)


----------



## jphg (29 Juin 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> "&#224; force d'&#233;crire des choses horribles, elles finissent par arriver"



Dr&#244;le de drame, j'adore !

+ "c'est l'heure des mimosas&#8230;"
+ "une mouche, deux mouches&#8230;"


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2006)

Je ne sais plus dans quel film est ce dialogue :

- C'est où ?
- Juste à ta droite
...
- Non ! Ton AUTRE droite !


----------



## jphg (29 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus dans quel film est ce dialogue :
> 
> - C'est où ?
> - Juste à ta droite
> ...



hm je sais pas, mais dans le genre : 
_
"- à gauche ! , hé ben à gauche !
- à gauche, à gauche ! à travers champs ?!"
_
(deuxième réplique à prononcer avec un sacré accent pédale)

réponse : Fantomas, avec De Funès et Jean Marais ; ils coursent Fantomas, eux sur la route dans une petite décapotable grise, et lui (fantomas) grimé en chauffeur avec casquette et moustache dans une locomotive (vapeur) en contrebas de la route. Entre les deux, des champs donc


----------



## jphg (29 Juin 2006)

_"- Explique-lui pour le p'tit cake&#8230;
- Quel p'tit cake ?" _

Allons, allons ? Quel film ? 

(la citation, c'est la VF. Ann&#233;e : 1984. Prononcer "p'tit cake" avec une grosse voix)

&#233;dit r&#233;ponse : Sos fant&#244;mes, deuxi&#232;me moiti&#233; du film, ils se retrouvent en prison, et l'un explique &#224; l'autre que si le d&#233;bile des services municipaux de l'environnement ouvre le placard &#224; fant&#244;mes (l&#224; o&#249; ils les stockent) &#231;a peut cr&#233;er un truc genre m&#233;ga &#233;norme, comme si soudainement le ptit cake que tu tiens l&#224; passe de 7 cm de c&#244;t&#233; &#224; plusieurs centaines de pieds de long. ouille ! &#231;a ferait un sacr&#233; ptit cake ! (bon, ok, mais moi j'adore.)

;-)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Tiens, un petit après-coup...

_- Vous êtes intelligent, comme la plupart des salauds d'ailleurs. Vous savez qu'il y a des hommes qu'on achète avec une enveloppe ou un bout de Légion d'honneur. Mais vous avez essayé de m'avoir par la vanité. C'est ignoble._

Émile Beaufort (Jean Gabin), _Le Président_ de Henri Verneuil.


----------



## jphg (29 Juin 2006)

_"- bah ? il est vide !
- allez, allez ! on a quatre minutes"_

Giraudeau à Lanvin quand ils ouvrent le coffre dans "Les spécialistes" !


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juin 2006)

*Indiana Jones et la dernière croisade*

_- Il me semble que ces gens essaient de nous tuer.
- JE SAIS PERE!
- C'est une nouvelle expérience pour moi.
- Moi ça m'arrive tout le temps._


----------



## nicogala (29 Juin 2006)

"Si je tenais l'con qu'a fait sauter l'pont!"
"Qu'èkidit ?"
"Y dit..."
...utile de présenter ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

Dans le m&#234;me film, &#224; plusieurs reprises : "Mais pas si viiite !"


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le m&#234;me film, &#224; plusieurs reprises : "Mais pas si viiite !"


C'est pas celui ou il fait trop chaud... (mouvement de matelas)... trop froid... (mouvement de matelas)... ???


----------



## rubren (30 Juin 2006)

Alors.....c'est sans danger ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas celui ou il fait trop chaud... (mouvement de matelas)... trop froid... (mouvement de matelas)... ???



Non, c'est celui de "J'ai glissé, chef !"


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est celui de "J'ai glissé, chef !"


Mon préféré est celui du "Je n'aime que toi petite fleur des champs " :love:


----------



## nicogala (30 Juin 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Mon préféré est celui du "Je n'aime que toi petite fleur des champs " :love:


Oh mon gros loup... all&#233; : "Don' ton' falzar ! " :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2006)

"... Maintenant, elle mange de tout."

Eddy Mitchel dans "Le bonheur est dans le pré"


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2006)

*Rencontres du troisième type*

_- Einstein n'avait pas tort.
- ...Einstein était probablement un extraterrestre._


----------



## didisha (1 Juillet 2006)

"La carte du  Diner's Club, je trouve que ça fait un peu ticket de cantine." (Jean Gabin dans "Le gentleman d'Epsom)


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Juillet 2006)

*Demolition Man*

_- Ca fait un certain temps maintenant que je me passionne pour vos exploits. J'ai d&#8217;ailleurs visionné des reportages d'époque à la fondation Schwarzenegger! Je me souviens de la fois où vous avez pris ces...
- Attendez! La fondation Schwarzenegger?
- Oui la fondation du président Schwarzenegger. Ce n'était pas un acteur quand vous...
- Me dites pas qu'il a été président?
- Si. N'étant pas natif du pays il n'aurait pas dû l'être mais sa popularité était telle qu'un 61e amendement a été voté...
- ...Ohhh j'veux pas le savoir...pfff président?!_


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Juillet 2006)

J'ai dû rater une marche!

-SisPO après un reset.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juillet 2006)

Les temps comme les &#339;ufs sont durs. &#169; Ken le survivant


----------



## nicogala (2 Juillet 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Les temps comme les &#339;ufs sont durs. &#169; Ken le survivant


Ouataahhh !


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juillet 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ouataahhh !


Je dirais même plus. 

&#12300;&#12354;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12387;&#12431;&#12383;&#65374;&#12301;


----------



## Matt74 (6 Juillet 2006)

Coup de foudre à Notting Hill :

Max  -Vous n'avez pas couché ensemble !?
Thacker  -C'est une question mesquine et la réponse est : pas de réponse, évidement.
Max  -"Pas de réponse" ça veut dire oui.
Thacker  -C'est faux !
Max  -Ca t'arrive de te masturber ?
Thacker  -Là c'est clair, pas de réponse !
Max  -Tu vois bien que ça veut dire oui !...


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juillet 2006)

"Zut l'aspirateuuur, j'ai oublié de l'éteindreuuu!"


----------



## Max London (6 Juillet 2006)

Mais alleeeeez il n'y a que des fans de les Nuls ici ou quoi? 
Je pense qu'il y a bien 20 citations provenant de la Cité de la Peur dans ce thread, et le coup de l'aspirateur a déjà été sorti au moins 3 fois .

Je propose qu'on arrête avant d'en exaspérer certains


----------



## samoussa (6 Juillet 2006)

-	 Beau jeune homme, il doit pas être loin de ses 75 kilos.
-	 J'l'ai pas pesé!
-	 Dans ces poids-là, j'peux vous l'embaumer façon Cléopatre, le Chef d'Oeuvre           égyptien, inaltérable!
-	 Mais on vous demande pas de conserver, on vous demande de détruire!
-	 Haa! Heuuu... j'vous proposerais bien le puzzle "le congolais" : 32 morceaux plus la tête. Ou alors le cubilot de Vulcain : 10 tonnes de fontes, quinze-cents degrés, et vot' petit jeune homme se retrouve en plaque d'égout ou en grille de square.
-	 Non, NON! Ni en poignée de porte, ni en lampadaire, c'que j'veux c'est plus le voir, là!
-	 Mon ami tient un commerce.
-	 Hah bon!

*ne nous fachons pas - georges lautner (1965)*


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (7 Juillet 2006)

tu veux ma photo Banane??


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> tu veux ma photo Banane??


Tu fais expr&#232;s de pourrir plein de fils de jeux en une nuit (1, 2, 3) ou bien t'as juste pas essay&#233; d'en comprendre le principe ?  

:hein:


----------



## samoussa (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais exprès de pourrir plein de fils de jeux en une nuit (1, 2, 3) ou bien t'as juste pas essayé d'en comprendre le principe ?
> 
> :hein:



y'a comme un début de réponse dans ta question...


----------



## jphg (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais exprès de pourrir plein de fils de jeux en une nuit (1, 2, 3) ou bien t'as juste pas essayé d'en comprendre le principe ?
> 
> :hein:



mort de rire !


----------



## Ludo67 (7 Juillet 2006)

"I Will Back!!!"


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2006)

*Beetlejuice*

_- "Manuel pour personnes décidées..."
 - "Décédées". Je me demande d'où vient ce bouquin... Regarde la maison d'édition.
- "Éditions du manuel pour personnes décédées."_


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Juillet 2006)

"Ridge, je t'aime!"


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (8 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais exprès de pourrir plein de fils de jeux en une nuit (1, 2, 3) ou bien t'as juste pas essayé d'en comprendre le principe ?
> 
> :hein:



Non mais cé quoi le problème? Dis le fond de ta pensée! Je te dérange tant que ça? Ici  c'est les répliques de film. si ya d'autres règles expliquez les clairement. Expliquez les  vos jeux.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (8 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais exprès de pourrir plein de fils de jeux en une nuit (1, 2, 3) ou bien t'as juste pas essayé d'en comprendre le principe ?
> 
> :hein:



Non mais cé quoi le problème? Dis le fond de ta pensée! Je te dérange tant que ça? Ici  c'est les répliques de film. si ya d'autres règles expliquez les clairement. Expliquez les  vos jeux.


----------



## EtVlan (8 Juillet 2006)

Taxi 1

« Alors les filles, on porte toujours la moustache?»


----------



## EtVlan (8 Juillet 2006)

Vive la quille

«T'énerve pas putin... passe-moi ton supérieur!»


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juillet 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Ici  c'est les r&#233;pliques de film. si ya d'autres r&#232;gles expliquez les clairement. Expliquez les  vos jeux.


Laisse b&#233;ton.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Juillet 2006)

Li - Et si il te trahi encoreTon ami ?
Jeff - Il sera toujours mon ami, il a été si bon avec moi.


The Killer (1989)


----------



## Kreck (9 Juillet 2006)

_Pr&#233;sente tes excuses &#224; mon riz_.

in : Le syndicat du crime n°2 ...
Comme quoi John Woo n'a pas fait que des films inoubliables ...


----------



## jphg (20 Juillet 2006)

_"Tu m'as l'air sable mou"_

Un taxi pour Tobrouk


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2006)

*Lucky Luke: La ballade des Dalton*

_- Les Dalton! Vous êtes demandés au parloir!
- Au parloir? Qui peut bien vouloir nous parler?
- Nous ne connaissons pas grand monde...
- Et ceux que nous connaissons ils veulent pas nous parler...
- Le seul que nous connaissons et qui nous parle quelque fois, c'est Lucky Luke._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2006)

- Monseignor, il est l'or. L'or de se r&#233;veillor.
- Il en manque un !
- Vous &#234;tes sor ?
- Tout &#224; fait sor.

_*La folie des grandeurs*_ :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juillet 2006)

*La grande Vadrouille*

_- En tout cas ils peuvent me tuer je ne parlerais pas!
- Mais moi non plus! Ils peuvent vous tuer je ne parlerais pas!
- Je savais qu'on pouvait compter sur vous._


----------



## Matt74 (24 Juillet 2006)

Dans Friends (encore et toujours) :

Lorsque Joey apprend qu'il aura sa propre chambre dans la future maison de ses amis :

Joey : Je pourrai avoir un aquarium ? Et une balançoire érotique ?
Monica & Chandler (d'une seule voix) : Non !
Joey : Alleeeezz !! Je nettoierai les parois c'est promis !!!


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

Jaaaaah !!!!!!!
*
"Countryman"
*


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2006)

*Entretien avec un vampire*

_Le Mal n'est qu'un point de vue. Dieu tue à l'aveuglette...et nous ferons comme lui. Car aucune créature de dieu n'est comme nous, aucune ne lui ressemble...Comme nous lui ressemblons._


----------



## garfield (29 Juillet 2006)

*Le père Noël est une ordure*

D'abord Thérèse n'est pas moche! Elle n'a pas un physique facile, c'est différent!


----------



## garfield (29 Juillet 2006)

*Toujours le père noël est une ordure*

Ils me demandent de faire des gants à trois doigts pour les petits lépreux de Jakarta. C'est tout la Croix-Rouge ça ! Vous croyez pas que j'aurais plus vite fait de faire des mouffles ? (réponse de Pierre : entre nous Thérèse, une bonne paire de chaussettes et hop ! Ohhh ! On dit de ces bétises parfois...) * *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2006)

*La cité de la peur*

- Madame, je vous pisse à la raie.
- Deray ! Odile Deray !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

Et pourquoi Monsieur Pink?

Parce que t'es une pédale OK ?

Hé, hé... ça c'est du film...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2006)

*Volte Face*

_A présent tu appartiens à la prison de Werno, tu es un citoyen de nul part. Ici la convention de Genève, on ne connait pas. Amnesty International ignore notre existence et quand je dis que ton cul est ma propriété, c'est pas des paroles en l'air._


----------



## twk (29 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> "Zut l'aspirateuuur, j'ai oublié de l'éteindreuuu!"





Meur, pourriture communiste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

"Oink oink... tchip tchip oink oink..."

La marche de l'empereur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Oink oink... tchip tchip oink oink..."
> 
> La marche de l'empereur.



Audiar ?


----------



## twk (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Oink oink... tchip tchip oink oink..."
> 
> La marche de l'empereur.



A oui, ce passage la


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> A oui, ce passage la



Ben oui... Il m'a quand même ému jusqu'aux larmes...


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

(A propos des courses truquées)

"_Le cheval est un animal capricieux de nature, alors si en plus il est toxycomane, je ne réponds plus de rien_".

Le Gentleman d'Epson, dialogues (of course) de M. Audiard.


----------



## garfield (29 Juillet 2006)

*Le père noël est une ordure...je m'en lasse pas!*

Pierre « Oooh oooh !. ahhhhhhh ! Oh une serpillère, c'est formidable Thérèse, je suis ravi, écoutez ! » 

Thérèse : « Non Pierre, c'est un gilet ! » 

Pierre : « Ah oui, ah mais bien sur ! Bien sur que c'est un gilet, y'a des trous plus grands pour les bras, alors ! »

Pierre : « Ecoutez, si vous saviez ce que ça tombe bien ! Je me disais encore hier soir qu'il manquait quelque chose pour descendre les poubelles, je suis ravi, Thérèse ! » 





On peut voir Pierre avec le fameux gilet sur cette photo!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi Monsieur Pink?
> 
> Parce que t'es une pédale OK ?
> 
> Hé, hé... ça c'est du film...



j'parlais d'reservoir dogs... pour si des fois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'parlais d'reservoir dogs... pour si des fois...



Quoi d'autre ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2006)

Plein d'autres...

"Si tu as le manche, tu as la femme..." - Toni dans Scarface

"Je mets mes pieds ou je veux little john... et c'est souvent dans la gueule..." chuck norris dans invasion USA...... nous fera toujours rire...


----------



## samoussa (30 Juillet 2006)

"Il a le cul si serré que quand il pète, 
y'a que les chiens qui l'entendent..."
strange days


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

little big man (dialogues approximatifs)

Un feu, 4 mecs, du bruit
- "il a un complice, je suis sur qu'il y a quelq'un ! S'il a un complice on le tue ! Alors dis le qu'il y a quelqu'un ! Y'a quelqu'un ?"
- "personne"

H2G2 (dialogues approximatifs)

Couch&#233;e de soleil avec une porte au milieu du d&#233;sert, 
- "Quand je pense que je suis perdu sur une plan&#232;te d&#233;serte avec pour toute compagnie un robot d&#233;pressif"
- "Pour moi c'est pire ils m'ont programm&#233;s avec la conscience d'etre d&#233;pressif"


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Juillet 2006)

*La Ligne Verte*

_Toutes ces choses qui arrivent dans le monde...C'est à se demander si Dieu existe._


----------



## Tonton Nestor (31 Juillet 2006)

Devil's Reject de Rob Zombie (actuellement au cinéma) : 
Alors que l'un des protagonistes vient de se faire écraser par un camion, l'un des flics appelé sur la lieu nous sort cette réplique pleine de "bon sens": 

"Voilà ce qui arrive quand on joue avec un 40 tonnes..."...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'parlais d'reservoir dogs... pour si des fois...



Pourquoi? Tu connais des mister Pink sur MacG?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> *Dead Man* (dialogues approximatifs)
> 
> Un feu, 4 mecs, du bruit
> - "il a un complice, je suis sur qu'il y a quelq'un ! S'il a un complice on le tue ! Alors dis le qu'il y a quelqu'un ! Y'a quelqu'un ?"
> - "personne"



Je me suis trompé, j'ai confondu Johnny Depp et Dustin Hoffman ....
L'indien dans le film s'appelle "personne". 

Et personne n'a vu le film ?


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis trompé, j'ai confondu Johnny Depp et Dustin Hoffman ....
> L'indien dans le film s'appelle "personne".
> 
> Et personne n'a vu le film ?



Jamais vu.

*L'exorciste*

_Pour moi le paradis, c'est un night-club peint tout en blanc avec moi en vedette._


----------



## NathalieT (2 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus dans quel film est ce dialogue :
> 
> - C'est où ?
> - Juste à ta droite
> ...



Robin des Bois, Prince des Voleurs avec Kevin Costner


----------



## jphg (2 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> "Il a le cul si serré que quand il pète,
> y'a que les chiens qui l'entendent..."
> strange days



mort de rire !
-------
_"Quand j'écoute trop Wagner, j'ai envie d'envahir la Pologne."_
Woody Allen dans ?


----------



## Ordha (2 Août 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> mort de rire !
> -------
> _"Quand j'écoute trop Wagner, j'ai envie d'envahir la Pologne."_
> Woody Allen dans ?



Meurtre mystérieux à Manhattan. Film génial!!!


----------



## divoli (2 Août 2006)

"Qu'est-ce que je vais devenir ? Je suis ministre, je ne sais rien faire !" 
Saluste (la Folie des Grandeurs)


----------



## samoussa (2 Août 2006)

"Je sais que les boites de strip-tease sont &#233;quip&#233;es d'Internet."

jc van damme - Universal soldier-


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis trompé, j'ai confondu Johnny Depp et Dustin Hoffman ....
> L'indien dans le film s'appelle "personne".
> 
> Et personne n'a vu le film ?



Moi, rater un Jarmush ? C'est impossible...

Bon sinon, simple, incohérent comme j'aime :

- C'est son nom, il s'appelle Ohisse
- Mohisse ?
- Non : Ohisse... Comme...heu... Ohisse la saucisse.

Astérix et Obelix, Mission Cléopatre (A. Chabat).


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

"on s'fait toujours avoir" (keanu reeves dans constantine) c'est ma devise... 

"malocoxis, faites moi confiance, je suis pas charagiste" (numerobis, asterix mission cleopatre)

boarf je suis pas en forme je me souviens de rien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Oink oink... tchip tchip oink oink..."
> 
> La marche de l'empereur.



ha mince j'ai loupé ça !! je savais que j'aurais pas du aller chercher du popcorn pendant la scène érotique !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2006)

Bah, on ne peut pas dire qu'elle était bien palpitante non plus...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Août 2006)

&#231;a c'est uniquement parce que tu n'es pas pinguinophile...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est uniquement parce que tu n'es pas pinguinophile...



Non, simplement radassophile...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Août 2006)

DANS MES BRAS!!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> DANS MES BRAS!!!!!



une anguille avec des bras !!!! c'est vraiment "Freaks" MacG... :affraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Août 2006)

*American Beauty*

_Ma femme et ma fille me considèrent toutes les deux comme un lamentable perdant, et...elles ont raison._


----------



## spyan (8 Août 2006)

"Sais tu danser la Carioca ?"
La cit&#233; de la peur.


----------



## jphg (10 Août 2006)

_"Cette petite-l&#224;, je la baiserai pas, mais je la baiserais bien&#8230;"_
le vieux dans la cour en matant les fesses de Christine

_"Viens quand tu peux, mais peux bient&#244;t."_
Kyoko, dans ses petits papiers

in _Domicile Conjugal,_ Fran&#231;ois Truffaut


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

"il ne me reste plus qu'une chose &#224; vous dire : du fond du c&#339;ur, je vous emmerde"

Masques (chabrol)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2006)

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.*

(Le retour du fils de la vengeance de Vbulletin)


----------



## reineman (12 Août 2006)

'j'vois pas trop l'interet de ce fil' Sim dans 'La bobine'


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Août 2006)

*Mars Attacks!*

_- Les martiens ont détruits le coffee-shop!
- Tu te fous de moi?!
- Je vais chercher grand-mère?
- Ah, oublie-la. De toute façon, ça fait un bail qu'elle navigue dans l'espace!
- En tout cas ils auront pas la télé!_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Août 2006)

...........................  répllique de J.L. Trintignant dans "Le grand silence" (il fait le rôle d'un muet)     



oui je sais, c'est bête mais ça me démangeait les doigts depuis un moment


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ...........................  répllique de J.L. Trintignant dans "Le grand silence" (il fait le rôle d'un muet)
> 
> 
> 
> oui je sais, c'est bête mais ça me démangeait les doigts depuis un moment


  
A un moment, j'ai bien cru que c'était une réplique de Bernardo, l'ami de Zorro.
Merci pour la précision.


----------



## Paradise (14 Août 2006)

*"Jusqu'ici tout va bien, mais l'important c'est pas la chute,... c'est l'aterrissage". ...*


La Haine


----------



## Pooley (14 Août 2006)

excellent film ^^

tiens y a genre : -"allez fais pas ton c*ieur, je vais pas te découper dans une cave!"
                         -" c'est toi la cave!" 

ou : "j'ai vu une vache"


----------



## Max London (14 Août 2006)

"C'est l'histoire d'un homme qui chute d'un immeuble de cent étages, et pout se rassurer, à chaque étage, il se dit: "jusqu'ici tout va bien, jusqu'ici tout va bien, jusqu'ici tout va bien..."

*La Haine* aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

Quel déconneur ce Casovi Kasovist Kassowisk... Enfin, Machin là...


----------



## Max London (15 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quel déconneur ce Casovi Kasovist Kassowisk... Enfin, Machin là...



Ce Mathieu


----------



## jphg (17 Août 2006)

_"Si vous n'aimez pas la mer&#8230;
Si vous n'aimez pas la montagne&#8230;
Si vous n'aimez pas la ville&#8230;
&#8230;*
Allez vous faire foutre !"_

Belmondo dans _&#192; bout de souffle_

* petite musique genre &#224; la fl&#251;te


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Août 2006)

*Le Bon, la Brute et le Truand*

_- Tu veux rigoler, hein, Blondin...Tu veux me faire une farce, avoue-le!
- Ca, cest pas une farce, cest une corde..._


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2006)

_parmi mes r&#233;pliques pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es, il y a &#231;a
_


----------



## EtVlan (19 Août 2006)

Quand tu pognes la grippe, il n'y a personne qui tousse pour toi. 

_Omerta, Saison 3_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

C'est marrant... Ce fil m'a toujours semblé être le
reflet de ce que les gens n'osaient pas dire au quotidien


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant... Ce fil m'a toujours semblé être le
> reflet de ce que les gens n'osaient pas dire au quotidien



Faut dire aussi que certaines des réparties de ce fil ne doivent pas être évidentes à placer dans les conversations quotidiennes (quoi que parfois, j'ai l'impression que certains ici ont une vie ordinaire pas très ... Ordinaire !) !


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2006)

*Ace Ventura en Afrique*

_- Cacahuètes?
- Oui j'en ai deux très grosse là. Un peu encombrantes ça je vous l'accorde._


----------



## twk (23 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> *American Beauty*
> 
> _Ma femme et ma fille me consid&#232;rent toutes les deux comme un lamentable perdant, et...elles ont raison._


Ce film est un v&#233;ritable chef d'oeuvre  et Kevin Spacey y est impecable

"Et un sourire de mayonnaise"


----------



## jphg (28 Août 2006)

_"Madame de Brant, prenez un bossu, vous lui enlevez un bras et une jambe, ça fait une madeleine !"_
Gérard Lanvin dans _Camping_
De mémoire. Mais je pense que cette citation est plus juste que celle donnée sur Wikipédia. Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?
Et puis d'abord, qu'est-ce qu'il a voulu dire monsieur Saint-Josse ?


----------



## jphg (18 Octobre 2006)

Véro : _" Ce n'est pas vrai qu'ils vont te couper la tête !"_
Louis ; _" Si ! J'ai l'âge"_
in _Ascenseur pour l'échaffaud_, Louis Malle

ps : j'ai été le dernier à poster une réplique. hé ben d'accord


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (19 Octobre 2006)

- Nooonnnnn, ce n'est pas vrai...... c'est impossible ...

_Luke Skywalker, ESB, Bespin
_


----------



## jphg (20 Octobre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> _Luke Skywalker, ESB, Bespin
> _



aaah merci. c'est quoi "esb, bespin" ?

bon, une autre :

_"You drive like you  f uck !!"_
(La voiture est dans le fossé.)
in _Mala Noche_ de Gus van Sant


----------



## guizmo47 (20 Octobre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> aaah merci. c'est quoi "esb, bespin" ?
> 
> bon, une autre :
> 
> ...



Empire Strikes Back soit en frech l'empire contre attaque


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2006)

*Entretien avec un vampire*

_"Ce qui est mort dans cette chambre ce n'est pas cette femme... Ce qui est mort c'est... la dernière étincelle d'humanité qui existait en moi."_


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (20 Octobre 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Empire Strikes Back soit en frech l'empire contre attaque



J'allais le dire  mais un peu tard


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (20 Octobre 2006)

_- L&#232;ves pas la patte.... c'est un bon yorkmouth_ 

Je pense que je n'ai pas besoin de donner le titre


----------



## Paradise (23 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> *Ace Ventura en Afrique*
> 
> _- Cacahuètes?
> - Oui j'en ai deux très grosse là. Un peu encombrantes ça je vous l'accorde._



TRop bon Ace ventura


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2006)

"Attention ou vous mettez les pieds !"
"Je met le pieds ou j'veux Little John... et c'est souvent dans la gueule !!!"

(Braddock, Port&#233;s disparus III : 1987) ............. culte, Chuck Norris &#233;patant.


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> _"Si vous n'aimez pas la mer&#8230;
> Si vous n'aimez pas la montagne&#8230;
> Si vous n'aimez pas la ville&#8230;
> &#8230;*
> Allez vous faire foutre !"_




Ah oui, tiens, je l'avais oubliee celle-la.

Une de mes preferees de Belmondo, mais il faut l'entendre avec le contexte : d'aventures parisiennes en aventures bresiliennes, plusieurs fois tout pret de trepasser, fin de permission juste a temps et retour a sa caserne, et a son copain qui lui dit qu'il est reste bloque 3 heures dans les embouteillages, il repond, plein de condescendance : "_quelle aventure !_".


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah oui, tiens, je l'avais oubliee celle-la.
> 
> Une de mes preferees de Belmondo, mais il faut l'entendre avec le contexte : d'aventures parisiennes en aventures bresiliennes, plusieurs fois tout pret de trepasser, fin de permission juste a temps et retour a sa caserne, et a son copain qui lui dit qu'il est reste bloque 3 heures dans les embouteillages, il repond, plein de condescendance : "_quelle aventure !_".



T'aurais pu dire dans quel film : L'homme de Rio ! 

Dans ce film, j'avais bien aim&#233; aussi le coup de la voiture rose avec des &#233;toiles vertes

Adrien : Il me faudrait une voiture, tu peux me trouver &#231;a ?"
Sir Wilson (un gamin des rues de Rio) : "Oui, tu la veux de quelle couleur ?"
Adrien : "Rose avec des &#233;toiles vertes !"

Plan suivant, on voit Adrien et sa fianc&#233;e s'&#233;loigner au volant d'un cabriolet am&#233;ricain ... Rose avec des &#233;toiles vertes


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'aurais pu dire dans quel film : L'homme de Rio !



Y'avait tous les indices, mais je suis content de voir qu'y en a qui suivent :love:


----------



## imimi (26 Octobre 2006)

*Les bouchers verts*

_Arrête de me menacer avec ta girafe !_


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2006)

Clint Eastwood dans l'inspecteur Harry....

..à qui l'on doit aussi cette scène où il se fait allumer par une pute dans un bar  : 
_"tu baise chérie?"_
_"*jamais avec les animaux*"_


----------



## Miss Hulk (26 Octobre 2006)

*GROARGHHHH!!*

Eric Bana (Bruce Banner) dans Hulk de Hang Lee.


Quel amour ce choupinet :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> *GROARGHHHH!!*
> 
> Eric Bana (Bruce Banner) dans Hulk de Hang Lee.
> 
> ...



Tiens, c'est curieux, Lou Ferrigno avait exactement la même réplique dans la version précédente de Hulk !


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, c'est curieux, Lou Ferrigno avait exactement la m&#234;me r&#233;plique dans la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente de Hulk !



Quel manque de savoir vivre...pomper honteusement son a&#238;n&#233; comme &#231;a...  


*The Big Lebowski*

_"Vous je sais pas, mais moi &#231;a me r&#233;conforte, c'est bon de savoir qu'il est l&#224;...Le Duc, &#224; se la couler douce en notre nom a tous."_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, c'est curieux, Lou Ferrigno avait exactement la m&#234;me r&#233;plique dans la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente de Hulk !


Faut dire aussi qu'il &#233;tait limit&#233; dans le choix des r&#233;pliques. Parce qu'&#224; part "Groarghhhhh", que dalle. 

J'en ai un autre dans le m&#234;me genre (dialogues pas tr&#232;s vari&#233;s) : "...." Bernardo dans "Zorro"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2006)

Ouille! je m'en suis encore crevé une!!!


----------



## HmJ (27 Octobre 2006)

_[SIZE=-1]"possibilé diré con vostro amico di non riguardare per là finestra"[/SIZE]_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> _[SIZE=-1]"possibilé diré con vostro amico di non riguardare per là finestra"[/SIZE]_


C'est dans "Les Bronzés font du ski" ça, non ?


----------



## HmJ (27 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est dans "Les Bronzés font du ski" ça, non ?



Eh oui ! "Et c'est encore un militaire qui gagne une tringle a rideaux" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouille! je m'en suis encore crevé une!!!



Va falloir ouvrir un fil sur "Les plus belles répliques du cinéma muet" !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2006)

Ouais! Parce que le niveau est bas, en ce moment...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

*Cruchot et Soeur Clotilde dans la 2 CV dans "Le Gendarme de Saint-Tropez"*

"- Les vois du Seigneur sont imp&#233;n&#233;trables. Lui seul conna&#238;t la route.
- Tant mieux.
- Il est notre guide. Suivons-le confiants, les yeux ferm&#233;s.
- Oui mais entrouvrez-les, entrouvez-les. Parce que &#231;a tourne, &#231;a tourne !"

_(accident)_


----------



## Patamach (27 Octobre 2006)

POUIC POUIC
viens ici pouic pouic
il a été sage?


----------



## jphg (1 Novembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> "Attention ou vous mettez les pieds !"
> "Je met le pieds ou j'veux Little John... et c'est souvent dans la gueule !!!"
> 
> (Braddock, Portés disparus III : 1987) ............. culte, Chuck Norris épatant.



ptdr !! je vois que les films d'action recèlent de perles


----------



## jphg (1 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'aurais pu dire dans quel film : L'homme de Rio !



Dans ce film, ce que j'adore, c'est voir Brasilia en construction. Et ça, c'est fantastique ! (que le film soit autant une uvre de divertissement qu'un document historique)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> Dans ce film, ce que j'adore, c'est voir Brasilia en construction. Et &#231;a, c'est fantastique ! (que le film soit autant une &#339;uvre de divertissement qu'un document historique)



Rien &#224; voir mais Brasilia, &#231;a m'a fait pens&#233; au film Brazil (avec robert de niro dans le r&#244;le de Tuttle le superplombier) et la sc&#232;ne du restaurant o&#249; les personnages continuent leur repas alors que le restaurant est bombard&#233;.


----------



## HmJ (1 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> Dans ce film, ce que j'adore, c'est voir Brasilia en construction. Et ça, c'est fantastique ! (que le film soit autant une uvre de divertissement qu'un document historique)



C'est vrai. Et les vues du Pain de Sucre, de la Baie valent aussi leur pesant de cacahuetes. Un de ces films qui sait faire voyager tout en restant dans son salon.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Novembre 2006)

"Le secret du scorpion de jade", vu hier soir.

Helen Hunt : "J'ai peut-être attrapé un virus"
Woody Allen, pour la rassurer : "Mais non, aucun germe ne peut survivre dans vos veines, il y fait trop froid".


----------



## jphg (4 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> "Mais non, aucun germe ne peut survivre dans vos veines, il y fait trop froid".



ptdr !

Allez, &#224; moi

_"Don't even blink !"_
(il tient en joue une fille. blink = cligner des yeux)

_"- Where is Wiley, this son of a bitch ?!
- He's still cooking&#8230;"_
(la fille-clon&#233;e se r&#233;veille, et demande o&#249; se trouve son co&#233;quipier (Wiley) qui l'a descendue par m&#233;garde la veille. Wiley s'&#233;tant &#233;galement fait descendre, son clone est justement en train de se&#8230; "construire", d'o&#249; le "still cooking". Limite on n'entend pas le "ding!" &#224; la fin du processus ! Comme sur les micro-ondes)

bon, tout &#231;a n'est pas bien fin mais fait sourire quand m&#234;me et se trouve dans le film "&#192; l'aube du sixi&#232;me jour" avec Schwarzy. &#199;a parle de clones et le film a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233; en 2000. Int&#233;ressant, mais c'est vrai qu'Arnold joue mal-euh !


----------



## jphg (4 Novembre 2006)

Pour ce samedi soir. Un dialogue d'anthologie.

Vous pouvez le jouer chez vous. Il suffit de prendre un gars (votre copain ?) et une fille (votre copine ?). Les deux sont allongés sur un lit défait. Lui est habillé, vous pouvez le coiffer d'un chapeau éventuellement, et elle, elle est nue. Complètement nue. C'est pas de ma faute, c'est le script qui veut ça.  Lui allongé sur le côté, elle sur le ventre. Tempo assez lent. On a tout notre temps.

C'est parti !

"elle_
- mais après, j'sais pas

_lui_
- Viens me chercher si tu veux.
À quatre heures. À Cinecitta. Je dois discuter avec cet américain.

- (soupirant) moui, peut-être

_(Musique. Par Georges Delerue)

elle_
- Tu vois mes pieds dans la glace ?

- Oui.

- Tu les trouves jolis ?

- Oui. Très.

- Et mes chevilles ? Tu les aimes ?

- Oui.

- Tu les aimes mes genoux aussi ?

- Oui. J'aime beaucoup tes genoux.

- Et mes cuisses ?

- Aussi.

- Tu vois mon derrière dans la glace ?

- Oui.

- Tu les trouves jolies mes fesses ?

- Oui. Très.

- Tu veux que je me mette à genoux ?

- Ça va.

- Et mes seins ? Tu les aimes ?

- Oui, énormément.

- Doucement Paul, pas si fort 

- 

- Qu'est-ce que tu préfères ? Mes seins ou la pointe de mes seins ?

- J'sais pas. C'est pareil.

- Et mes épaules, tu les aimes ?

- Oui.

- Moi j'trouve qu'elles sont pas assez rondes

- 

- 

- 

- Et mon visage ?

- Aussi.

- Tout ? Ma bouche, mes yeux, mon nez, mes oreilles ?

- Oui, tout.

- Donc tu m'aimes totalement.

- Oui. Je t'aime totalement, tendrement, tragiquement.

- Moi aussi, Paul."_

Bon, je file pas le titre maintenant.
Alors ?


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2006)

_dommage, ya p&#226;s les fesses de Bardot... tu ne m&#233;rites que notre m&#233;pris... 
_


----------



## jphg (5 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, cadeau, les voilà, en pièce jointe.


----------



## HmJ (5 Novembre 2006)

- Dammit, boss, I like you too much not to say it. You've got everything except one thing. Madness! A man needs a little madness, or else...he never dares cut the rope and be free.
- Will you teach me to dance ?
- Did you say dance? Come on my boy!


----------



## Ordha (5 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> - Dammit, boss, I like you too much not to say it. You've got everything except one thing. Madness! A man needs a little madness, or else...he never dares cut the rope and be free.
> - Will you teach me to dance ?
> - Did you say dance? Come on my boy!



Zorba le Grec!!!!


----------



## HmJ (6 Novembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> Zorba le Grec!!!!



Chapeau.


----------



## toys (7 Novembre 2006)

tu peux me dire ce qu'on fait dans ce flim bob.
oui je pourais mais d'abort faut sucé.  ho sa vas je plaisantait détend toi.


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2006)

_immersion dans 5 secondes... _


----------



## toys (7 Novembre 2006)

""plouf""​

:rose:​


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2006)

_ah je crois que les anglais ont d&#233;barqu&#233;... 
_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

- Dis le patch et la cigarette c'est pas tr&#232;s compatible ?
- T'as raison, j'arr&#234;te de patch.

---------

- Bonjour je voudrais des tampons svp
- Super, super +, avec applicateur, sans applicateur ...
- Ben ... les mieux
- C'est pour quoi faire ?
- A votre avis ...
- Si c'est pour les m&#232;ches longues sans applicateur c'est mieux.

----------

Un mec dans un arbre l'autre en bas : - Mais que fa&#238;tes vous ici ?
- Je suis chez moi, je vais o&#249; je veux !


Arf, facile ...


----------



## Ordha (7 Novembre 2006)

"What happened happened. You just never know! One time, a company I worked for transfered me to an island in the Pacific. Fantastic place! I invited my girl to visit me: I sent her a postcard every day, with a single word on each card. I wrote: "Found a virgin paradise, it's yours. Matthew". Naturally, they were delivered in the wrong order. The message she got was: "Found a virgin, it's paradise. Yours, Matthew". I never heard from her again."

 :love:


----------



## toys (7 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4042739 a dit:
			
		

> _ah je crois que les anglais ont débarqué...
> _



y le machin qui me dit que je peut pas te bouler s'est con sa le vaudrait bien.


----------



## Matt74 (8 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> - Dis le patch et la cigarette c'est pas très compatible ?
> - T'as raison, j'arrête de patch.
> 
> ---------
> ...



Effectivement, très facile...
L'enquête Corse si je ne m'abuse !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Matt74 a dit:


> Effectivement, très facile...
> L'enquête Corse si je ne m'abuse !



Bravo ! tu as regardé TF1 hier soir


----------



## Matt74 (8 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Bravo ! tu as regardé TF1 hier soir



Même pas en plus !

Je fais partie des "privilégiés" de Neuf TV qui n'ont pas TF1...  
A vous de me dire si c'est une grosse perte ou pas !


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> tu peux me dire ce qu'on fait dans ce flim bob.
> oui je pourais mais d'abort faut sucé. ho sa vas je plaisantait détend toi.


Le grand détournement évidemment :love: 

Bon, moi, je me sauve, j'ai trop envier de chi........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2006)

"Une fois j'ai fait confiance à un pet... Je me suis chié dessus"

(2001 maniacs)


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Novembre 2006)

"Muscat Nuss! Herr Müller! Haben Sie verstanden, Herr Müller?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2006)

Dans "Le grand restaurant"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2006)

*La vache et le prisonnier*
"Meuuuuuuuuuh !"


----------



## spud34 (13 Novembre 2006)

"Je vais faire caca."


----------



## krystof (13 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans "Le grand restaurant"





iDuck a dit:


> *La vache et le prisonnier*
> "Meuuuuuuuuuh !"





spud34 a dit:


> "Je vais faire caca."



Mais c'est énorme ça !!!!!!!

_Sophie Mézilalui_ dans "Mange-moi"


----------



## Pooley (13 Novembre 2006)

ça vole haut dis donc


----------



## paradize (13 Novembre 2006)

Ds le film shortbus...

'une très grande amie à moi voulait changer le monde... Elle n'y ait pas arrivée, mais au moins, elle à appris à quitter cette pièce avec dignité !"


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2006)

une demoiselle : 
aller cul-sec (avec un petit verre de coktelle)
un monsieur:
oui (avec un verre énorme)
la demoiselle.
(regard polisson) le mien est déjà humide!


ce si n'est pas tiré d'un film interdit au moins de 18 ans.
mais le premier qui me sort le nom du film a mérité son coup de boulle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2006)

*Le bonheur est dans le pré*  

- Alors comme ça, il vous manque.
- Ca vous étonne ?
- Ca fait plus que m'étonner. Ca me troue le cul.

_(Eddy Mitchell et Sabine Azéma)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> *Le bonheur est dans le pr&#233;*
> 
> - Alors comme &#231;a, il vous manque.
> - Ca vous &#233;tonne ?
> ...



Vous regardez trop la t&#233;l&#233;vision, bonsoir ! 

_(PPD dans "les guignols de l'info")_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vous regardez trop la télévision, bonsoir !
> 
> _(PPD dans "les guignols de l'info")_


Effectivement. Il est passé sur France 2 hier soir. Mais allumer sa télé pour voir d'aussi bons films, ça vaut le coup.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Effectivement. Il est passé sur France 2 hier soir. Mais allumer sa télé pour voir d'aussi bons films, ça vaut le coup.



Bon, ça va, devant ton évidente contrition, _et vu que je l'ai regardé aussi_ :rose:, je ne vais pas te jeter de pierres, lapin canard !


----------



## jphg (16 Novembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> ce si n'est pas tiré d'un film interdit au moins de 18 ans.
> mais le premier qui me sort le nom du film a mérité son coup de boulle.



hm je sais pas mais j'aimerais bien savoir !

c'est pas un film américain si ?


----------



## meskh (16 Novembre 2006)

coin coin coin 

dixit Daph'iDuck


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2006)

Tu sens la pisse, toi, pas l'eau bénite ! (JP Marielle - Les galettes de Pont-Aven)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tu sens la pisse, toi, pas l'eau b&#233;nite ! (JP Marielle - Les galettes de Pont-Aven)



Ah, les galettes de Pont Aven, vaste r&#233;servoir de r&#233;pliques succulentes, JPM* au sommet de son art ! :love:  




(*) M pour Marielle, pas Miss


----------



## meskh (17 Novembre 2006)

Ann&#233;es 80.
Une bande de jeunes &#224; la terrasse d'un caf&#233;.

Le t&#244;lier:
 " eh, les p'tites p&#233;dales, faudrait p'tet penser &#224; consommer !! "

Le jeune (Romain Duris)
 " un caf&#233; avec 5 pailles, et tu veux pas suc** mon pote pendant que je t'enc*** ??!!"


Le P&#233;ril Jeune - C&#233;dric Klapish


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

*"Laissons entrer le soleil, la terre vous dit HELLO !"
*
Johnny DEEP (Willy Wonka), CHARLIE ET LA CHOCOLATERIE


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2006)

_je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; mais elle me fera rire et m&#233;diter le restant de mes jours 

*Alain Cuny* dans *D&#233;tective* de *Jean-Luc Godard*: 

"Il y a deux sortes d'hommes : ceux qui se lavent les mains apr&#232;s avoir piss&#233; pour ne pas se salir les mains et ceux qui se lavent les mains avant d'aller pisser pour ne pas se salir la b.ite." _


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

Perso je trouve rien de bien cool  !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

J'adore aussi ça. :love:


----------



## meskh (18 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> J'adore aussi ça. :love:


----------



## paradize (18 Novembre 2006)

Entendu dans le film vu hier soir:

Tu chierais sur la table qu'elle dirait que t'a bien manger !"

C'est quel film, hein, hein dites....

C'est français, et encore à l'affiche....


----------



## jphg (19 Novembre 2006)

A new one :

Lui à elle sur le balcon-terrasse de leur nouvel appart donnant plein pot sur Central Park, au-dessus des arbres, probablement la plus belle vue du monde :

_"- So : is that a view, or is that a view ?
-  oooh! that is a view !!"_

J'adore l'expression !
C'est tiré de _Lord of War,_ avec Nicolas Cage.
Revu en vidéo, en fait, le film n'est pas si terrible que ça, un peu naze même (malgré un sujet "engagé" et dénonciateur, ça reste de la grosse cavalerie)


----------



## paradize (19 Novembre 2006)

paradize a dit:


> Entendu dans le film vu hier soir:
> 
> Tu chierais sur la table qu'elle dirait que t'a bien manger !"
> 
> ...



Pour répondre à Aurélie, ça vient de prête moi ta main, avec Charlotte Gainsbourg et Alain Chabat...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Patoch 


- Est-ce qu'on peut rire des corses ?

- Oui, bien sur, on peut ... Mais il ne faut pas !


L'affaire corse :love:


----------



## Lizandre (22 Novembre 2006)

Dans Shortbus, sur une orgie dans la pièce voisine :

- C'est comme dans les années 60, l'espoir en moins.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

"J'ai vu le chef et ben il s'en fout ! Et puis il s'en fout tellement le chef, qu'il s'en fout qu'il s'en fout !"


----------



## Majintode (6 Décembre 2006)

"Et bien imagine que toute forme de vie sur terre meurt instantanément et que chaque molécule de ton corps explose à la vitesse de la lumière..."

SOS Fantômes, film culte


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2006)

"Pendant toute une ann&#233;e j'ai cru que j'avais une mononucl&#233;ose mais en fait c'&#233;tait de l'ennui profond..."

_(Wayne's World 2.)_


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-rXEQ4twCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maxpower (9 Décembre 2006)

Maintenant, je me contrôle plus !!!!!! ( La tour montparnasse infernale )

Desolé je me rappelais plus que de celle la, mais qu'est ce qu'il m'a fait rire ce film, un film a prendre au 30ème degré.


----------



## jphg (9 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> "Et bien imagine que toute forme de vie sur terre meurt instantanément et que chaque molécule de ton corps explose à la vitesse de la lumière..."
> 
> SOS Fantômes, film culte



" et les chiens et les chats baisant ensemble !" (sur l'apocalypse)


----------



## Majintode (9 Décembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> " et les chiens et les chats baisant ensemble !" (sur l'apocalypse)



"Chiens et chats couchant ensemble... hystérie collective!"


Toujours tiré de SOS Fantômes :
"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_On est v'nu, on            l'a vu, il l'a eu dans le cul !_[/FONT]"


----------



## jphg (11 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> "Chiens et chats couchant ensemble... hyst&#233;rie collective!"
> 
> 
> Toujours tir&#233; de SOS Fant&#244;mes :
> "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_On est v'nu, on            l'a vu, il l'a eu dans le cul !_[/FONT]"



"-explique-lui l'histoire du p'tit cake
-quel p'tit cake ?"

"(&#8230 elle planait vachement, et plus exactement &#224; un m&#232;tre vingt au-dessus des couvertures !" (de m&#233;moire)


(je sens que tu vas me corriger, vu que tu as l'air d'avoir le dvd&#8230





(ouh! j'adore ce film!)


----------



## Majintode (12 Décembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> "-explique-lui l'histoire du p'tit cake
> -quel p'tit cake ?"
> 
> "() elle planait vachement, et plus exactement à un mètre vingt au-dessus des couvertures !" (de mémoire)
> ...




(j'adore aussi !  )

"C'est pas ma petite amie. Je m'y suis intéressé parce que c'est une cliente et qu'elle dort souvent au dessus des couvertures. Un mètre vingt au dessus des couvertures! Elle aboie elle bave et elle griffe aussi!"

Bon allez, histoire de changer :
"Yipee-Kay, pauvre con..."
Die Hard


----------



## jphg (17 Décembre 2006)

dans Sideways (pas mal&#8230; sans plus), des trucs en VO, pour les amateurs :

"- Check out the chick !
-(&#8230 Check out the rock&#8230;"

(the rock = la pierre, le diamant, la bague : elle est mari&#233;e)

"- do not sabotage me !"
(=me casse pas mon plan)

+ "if they wanna drink Merlot, we'll drink Merlot !"
(un des protagoniste, celui qui fait chier, est amateur de Pinot exclusivement, et les meufs avec lesquelles ils vont d&#238;ner, pas forc&#233;ment)

"- Gone ! Away ! Puff !"
(Puff = effet genre Ma sorci&#232;re bien aim&#233;e qui dispara&#238;t dans un petit nuage, ou bien une ic&#244;ne tir&#233;e du Dock ;-))

"-i don't know&#8230; it seems fishy"
(&#231;a me para&#238;t louche)


----------



## jeep2nine (19 Décembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui vont faire des km en voiture pour les fêtes, avec les enfants impatients sur la banquette arrière :

*"On arivera quand on arrivera !" *
Mr Indestructible


----------



## béné (24 Décembre 2006)

(Les Barbouzes, 1964, Georges Lautner)


Boris Vassilieff
-	 Oooh, petite soeur, mon coeur saigne, Boris est complètement détruit, abimé de sanglots, aaahhh...
(musique de violons tziganes)
Francis Lagneau
-	 Ah, le con...
Boris Vassilieff
-	 Pitié, laisse-moi te regarder, tu es splendidement occidentale... Boris, lui, hurle de douleur, toi tu souffres en-dedans...Ah !
Rosalinde
-	 Je crois Monsieur que la douleur vous égare...C'est Madame qui souffre en-dedans...
Boris Vassilieff
-	 Ahhh...Le désespoir, la foliiiie...Anouchka petite soeur dans mes bras...J'ai couru, épouvanté, Transsibérien, Tupolev, je pousse dans l'avion des cris terribles...aooouuhh... !
Amaranthe
-	 Mais enfin Monsieur, qui êtes-vous ?
Boris Vassilieff
-	 Tu...Mais...Boris ! Voyons ! Le presque frère...Ce pauvre cher Constantin a têté le lait de ma mère à Odessa...Ah...Odessa...Je nous vois encore, nos jeux, nos chants...Laï-laï-laï ! Wouh ! Laï-laï-laï-laï-la-la-la-laï !Wouh ! Aaah...L'odeur du goudron sur les quais d'Odessa, le vent du large dans les cheveux de ce pauvre cher Constantin...
Amaranthe
-	 Mais je croyais qu'il était né à Téhéran ?
Boris Vassilieff
-	 Et alors, hum ? On chante aussi bien à Téhéran qu'à Odessa, non ?
Francis Lagneau
-	 Oui mais le vent du large souflle un peu moins fort, c'est à deux cents bornes de la mer.
Boris Vassilieff
-	 Hum ! Notion bourgeoise des distances !


Voir la pièce jointe 12969




J'adddoooore ce film!


----------



## Pooley (24 Décembre 2006)

inoubliable ce film 

Francis Lagneau
-	 Sinon... ?
Le colonel
-	 Sinon, vous sautez !
(Lagneau rit)
Le Colonel
-	 Pourquoi ce rire b&#234;te ?
Francis Lagneau
-	 Parce que si j'ai bien compris, c'coup-l&#224;, si j'saute, vous serez 600 millions &#224; sauter avec moi !
Le Colonel
-	 Vous &#234;tes vraiment la brute !
Francis Lagneau
-	 Excusez-moi, mon colonel, mais, vous savez, une brute, &#231;a rit d'un rien hein, un missile qui passe, un champignon qui monte dans le ciel, le temple d'Angkor qui passe au-dessus de Billancourt... J'me marre de tout, j'ai des go&#251;ts simples !
Le Colonel
-	 C'est fini, oui !
Francis Lagneau
-	 Oui oui, oui oui, mon colonel, mais oui mais oui...


au passage, NOYEUX JORWELL les gens!


----------



## spleen (24 Décembre 2006)

"Ce que tu peux être con ! T'es même pas con, t'es bête. Tu vas jamais au cinoche, tu lis pas, tu sais rien. Si ça se trouve, t'as même pas de cerveau. Quand on te regarde par en dessus, on doit voir tes dents."

C'est du Audiard, évidemment...
(la grande sauterelle)


----------



## spleen (24 Décembre 2006)

Toujours d'Audiard (l'immense Monsieur Audiard) :

" Parce que j'aime autant vous dire que pour moi, Monsieur Eric, avec ses costumes tissés en Ecosse à Roubaix, ses boutons de manchette en simili et ses pompes à l'italienne fabriquées à Grenoble, eh ben, c'est rien qu'un demi-sel. Et là, je parle juste question présentation, parce que si je voulais me lancer dans la psychanalyse, j'ajouterais que c'est le roi des cons... Et encore, les rois, ils arrivent à l'heure..."
(Le cave se rebiffe)


----------



## EtVlan (25 Décembre 2006)

La guerre, la guerre... c'est pas une raison pour se faire mal!

(La Guerre des Tuques)


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, salut Atchoum !!..... T'as vu, y'avait Atchoum ....

( Les 3 Frères ) - dont 2 sous acides


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Tiens, salut Atchoum !!..... T'as vu, y'avait Atchoum ....
> 
> ( Les 3 Frères ) - dont 2 sous acides



Dans le même film : "P****, on a tué le mort !"


----------



## Majintode (28 Décembre 2006)

"Franchement, vous poussez quand m&#234;me un peu. Je suis un businessman. Je suis vache, oui. Roublard, d'accord. Mais, cela ne fait pas de moi un monstre."
_Max Schrek, jou&#233; par le grandiose Christopher Walken_

Batman Returns (Batman le D&#233;fi)


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas un film...

Mais hier, un type m'a dit "elle, pour dessiner une ****, elle a pas besoin d'un modèle... elle te fait ça de mémoire.."

Je dirai pas qui c'est, car amok m'en voudrait...


----------

